# The EVH 5150 III Owners Thread



## Brody

I looked around and couldn't really find an official EVH thread. I did find a 5150 owners thread but any of us who have a 5153 know that its nothing like the old ones, or the II's, or the 6505s... They are truly a monster in their own category.

So I would like to reserve this space for pictures, sound clips, videos, FAQs, and articles relating to the 5150 III. 

So I will start, here is my pride and joy:


----------



## capoeiraesp

I say 'NO' to amp discrimination. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/181609-5150-6505-club.html


----------



## Brody

capoeiraesp said:


> I say 'NO' to amp discrimination.
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/181609-5150-6505-club.html



The 6505s and original 5150s are made by Peavey. EVH is made by Fender. No discrimination involved, but I have to note that I say "NO" to amp stereotyping. Two totally different companies


----------



## capoeiraesp

All good mate. Just yanking ya chain.


----------



## reckoner

I'll throw down!


----------



## Mklane

I'm in too, I love this amp!


----------



## Handbanana

Here we go!


----------



## RichIKE

heres mine, pedalboard is outdated


----------



## SkullCrusher

Hey I'm about to take the plunge this week and get mine!! A 50 watterer.

But I cannot find any Mexican cabs in the Uk. So I'm going to get a zilla fat boy.

But speakers should I put in it? I guess vintage 30s are the standard? They're 60 watt so they would hold up if I get a more power amp.

But what are greenbacks or the 30 watt heritage (in the evh cab) like? 

I guess I don't like speaker breakup as I like a controlled sound.

Im not after a specific tone, just an all round sound for gigging. But then focusing on a nice fat but direct metal tone for metal band.

Please help!!


----------



## CM_X5

Well instead of posting a NGD thread I'll just post it here. Just got this a few weeks ago and I've never been happier with an amp. Sometimes I regret not getting the white one but this looks better with my cab/pedalboard.






I also had a small issue that the store I bought it from resolved quickly. Every single one of the knobs had a crack in them like this:





They changed all the knobs with new ones and told me this has happened before and Fender sent them a bunch of replacements for this exact situation. Also while I was at the store the guy helping me mentioned the interesting serial number it has, 009666. 

I think one day I may debadge the front grille or whatever it's called and try to get some red LED's inside. Sorta the way a Diamond or Hughes & Kettner heads have that light glowing inside.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

SkullCrusher said:


> Hey I'm about to take the plunge this week and get mine!! A 50 watterer.
> 
> But I cannot find any Mexican cabs in the Uk. So I'm going to get a zilla fat boy.
> 
> But speakers should I put in it? I guess vintage 30s are the standard? They're 60 watt so they would hold up if I get a more power amp.
> 
> But what are greenbacks or the 30 watt heritage (in the evh cab) like?
> 
> I guess I don't like speaker breakup as I like a controlled sound.
> 
> Im not after a specific tone, just an all round sound for gigging. But then focusing on a nice fat but direct metal tone for metal band.
> 
> Please help!!



V30's are always a good choice for all-around metal! However, if you need more versatility or a wider spectrum of frequencies, I'd pair a V30 with a more bass/low-mid focused speaker like a Swamp Thang, or even a bass/treble focused one such as a Celestion 75 like in an Uberkab.


----------



## Brody

Wow guys these are awesome! Keep em coming


----------



## CM_X5

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> V30's are always a good choice for all-around metal! However, if you need more versatility or a wider spectrum of frequencies, I'd pair a V30 with a more bass/low-mid focused speaker like a Swamp Thang, or even a bass/treble focused one such as a Celestion 75 like in an Uberkab.



I second this. I personally use a V30 paired with an Eminence Legend V12. Perfect match to my ears.


----------



## frogunrua

Here is mine it has sat on top of these orange cabinets for most of its life.


----------



## mniel8195

i got one! where do you guys like yours biased at?


----------



## beevare

my ivory 50watter crushes my mark iv...maybe one day ill post pics of my rig


----------



## Brody

Has anybody else had troubles with the footswitch on the 100 watt 5153? I was having this channel "sticking" problem where it would stay stuck on one channel, even when I clicked another channel it would switch to the other channel, then snap right back. I took the pedal to an authorized fender repair shop and they replaced my peda. It worked for a while but now it seems to be doing it again from time to time. Luckily I use a midi setup now to control everything, but it just bothers me knowing that my footswitch might not work.


----------



## Andromalia

frogunrua said:


> Here is mine it has sat on top of these orange cabinets for most of its life.


What was the name of that movie already ? The cat that came from Space ?


----------



## frogunrua

Andromalia said:


> What was the name of that movie already ? The cat that came from Space ?



The cat from outer space?


----------



## Andromalia

Possibly, saw it in french as a kid so I have no clue what the original title was. ^^
Movie should be something like 30-35 years old. ^^
Edit; googled it, that's it. ^^


----------



## victim5150




----------



## frogunrua

victim5150 said:


>



So much 5153 in one place!!!


----------



## Handbanana

no joke. A little overkill victim? lol


----------



## Curt

I used to have the 50 watt head, ended up selling it and buying the POD HD/TS100 setup I have now.

Which I do, and don't regret. The POD Sounds great, and has loads of nice effects. Plus, it can sound great at low volume without compromise. 
I do miss it, but the shared EQ on ch 1&2 was enough to bug me.
I do plan to eventually ditch my TS100, and buy the 100 watt head/use the POD just for effects.
But I have a couple $3k guitars I want to get before I get around to that.


----------



## Despised_0515

Victim doesn't mess around. He's the king of all things EVH


----------



## victim5150

Handbanana said:


> no joke. A little overkill victim? lol



You can never have to much backup. Ask a marine. And my OCD won't let me run a stereo rig without matching brands.


----------



## Brody

victim5150 said:


>




Really have been wanting to switch over to the EVH cabs from my Vaders. How to they compare to say, a Marshall 1960 cab?


----------



## SkullCrusher

What are the evh cabs like?

compared to say a Orange ppc212 or a zilla fat boy?


----------



## Simon Dorn

SkullCrusher said:


> What are the evh cabs like?
> 
> compared to say a Orange ppc212 or a zilla fat boy?



I'd say : more Vintage


----------



## Alcoholocaust

These pics are nice and all....but where are the clips!


----------



## reckoner

Alcoholocaust said:


> These pics are nice and all....but where are the clips!




Here is a quick video I made of my 100 watt through an Orange 412. Just a nice metal rhythm tone, sorry I'm not playing some more exciting but you'll get the idea at least.

I'm playing my EBMM JP6 (w/Crunch Lab) in Drop C with D'addario 11-56 EXL117 strings. Third (red) channel and boosted with a TS808 upfront. 


EVH 5150 III 100 watt + Orange PPC412 - YouTube


----------



## guitarfishbay

Brody said:


> Really have been wanting to switch over to the EVH cabs from my Vaders. How to they compare to say, a Marshall 1960 cab?


 
I own a 1960B and EVH412.

The 1960 has more bass but I much prefer the EVH cab as it is much more crunchy and just has a nicer tone IMO. It depends how loud you play though, it isn't a high wattage cab so if you play super loud or want a bassy sound at very high volume I don't think it is a good choice. 

If you're usually miced up so don't need to push the amp too hard I'd pick the EVH over a 1960 with T75s. It cuts nicely and has a more interesting tone. I don't dislike T75s, but they're fairly bland compared to other Celestions, and depending on your amp they can sound a bit thinner in a mix with the way their mids are. The EVH cab is also much higher quality than the Marshall cab IMO.

I'd definitely recommend trying one before buying though, greenbacks sound very different to T75s and V30s. They work for some people but aren't for everyone.


----------



## SkullCrusher

Hello all.

Just ordered a 5150 iii50 watterer anda zilla fat boy.

Soon.


----------



## theferrd

just got my new ppc hp, so loud.


----------



## hhjgfnfhmhao

eryr6hsvreg54ewhtyjryrje56yhwergfththuyu;g;


----------



## victim5150

Here's just a quick clip with my 100 watt and matching 4x12 cab with a cheesy drum track but you get the idea.
https://soundcloud.com/ozz5150/5150-iii


----------



## frogunrua

I finally got the balls to mod my 5150 III and it turned out sick!! I ordered some orange knobs to throw on it as well but I'm afraid it may be a little too much orange.


----------



## madrigal77

BEST. AMP. EVAR!!


----------



## madrigal77

Brody said:


> Has anybody else had troubles with the footswitch on the 100 watt 5153? I was having this channel "sticking" problem where it would stay stuck on one channel, even when I clicked another channel it would switch to the other channel, then snap right back. I took the pedal to an authorized fender repair shop and they replaced my peda. It worked for a while but now it seems to be doing it again from time to time. Luckily I use a midi setup now to control everything, but it just bothers me knowing that my footswitch might not work.



I had that exact problem. It's not the footswitch, it's the footswitch cord. I grabbed a Mesa one, and it's been working flawlessly ever since (over a year).


----------



## JordanStGodard

frogunrua said:


> Here is mine it has sat on top of these orange cabinets for most of its life.



Is the cat included with the amp?


----------



## frogunrua

JordanStGodard said:


> Is the cat included with the amp?



No, but that would be better than say a box of chocolates


----------



## madrigal77

victim5150 said:


>



Good lawd that's a lot of win. What happened to the badge on the black cab?


----------



## viesczy

I have an ivory 50 watt 5150 III. Well worth the $!

Question for the owners of the 100 and 50 watt, is the blue channel about equal on them? 

Reason I ask, I hate the shared EQ on the green/blue of the 50 watt and am thinking on just trading towards the 100 watt. 

Or has anyone gone the MIDI controller route on the 50 watt? How hard is that to do? I have used MIDI as often as I've climbed Mt. Everest with a a blue whale taped to each of my thighs... 

Thankya in advance!

Derek


----------



## madrigal77

viesczy said:


> I have an ivory 50 watt 5150 III. Well worth the $!
> 
> Question for the owners of the 100 and 50 watt, is the blue channel about equal on them?
> 
> Reason I ask, I hate the shared EQ on the green/blue of the 50 watt and am thinking on just trading towards the 100 watt.
> 
> Or has anyone gone the MIDI controller route on the 50 watt? How hard is that to do? I have used MIDI as often as I've climbed Mt. Everest with a a blue whale taped to each of my thighs...
> 
> Thankya in advance!
> 
> Derek


The blue ch on the 50w has a fair bit more gain than the 100w.


----------



## donie

To prove myself buying EVH was good choice..I recorded one of my songs with it. Sounds good enough to stay with me for some time 
Check this out:


----------



## viesczy

madrigal77 said:


> The blue ch on the 50w has a fair bit more gain than the 100w.



Hmm, there goes getting one of those as I love the blue channel's capabilities on my 50 watt.

Looks like for a new amp to tinker on Bugera Trirec here I come. 

Thankya for the confirmation!

Derek


----------



## victim5150

If one is good 3 is better. As I get older I realize I don't need a variety of amps I need backups of the same amp in various sizes for different situations and extra's to leave at practice so I don't have to lug rigs from rehearsal to home. Just to gigs. And I'm kind of OCD so if I'm going to run stereo it needs to look nice too.


----------



## victim5150

madrigal77 said:


> Good lawd that's a lot of win. What happened to the badge on the black cab?


Bought it that way used for $300. For that price I didn't ask.


----------



## victim5150

viesczy said:


> Hmm, there goes getting one of those as I love the blue channel's capabilities on my 50 watt.
> 
> Looks like for a new amp to tinker on Bugera Trirec here I come.
> 
> Thankya for the confirmation!
> 
> Derek


Actually the new run of 100 watts have the same gain on the blue channel as the 50 watts.


----------



## victim5150

madrigal77 said:


> The blue ch on the 50w has a fair bit more gain than the 100w.


Actually, my brand new 100 watt has the same gain on the blue channel as both my 50 watts. I just picked up a brand new ivory 100 watt shipped directly from Fender.


----------



## atticus1088

Nice! I've been wanting to pick up a 100w, but the only thing keeping me from getting it was the lack of resonance knob and the lack of gain on channel blue. 
I hardly touch the res on my 50 watt so I'm sure I can do without it. 

Anyway yet to tell the difference between the ones with the 50 watt blue channel versus the old 100w blue channel? Serial numbers? or?


----------



## veshly

I've had the 50 watt head and matching 2x12 for a couple of weeks now I've gatta say I'm a bit disappointed... This thing is just too bright and, dare I say it, has too much gain. 

I've been scoping around for a used EQ pedal to maybe fix some of my woe's. Any other recommendations, guys?


----------



## victim5150

atticus1088 said:


> Nice! I've been wanting to pick up a 100w, but the only thing keeping me from getting it was the lack of resonance knob and the lack of gain on channel blue.
> I hardly touch the res on my 50 watt so I'm sure I can do without it.
> 
> Anyway yet to tell the difference between the ones with the 50 watt blue channel versus the old 100w blue channel? Serial numbers? or?


Looks like I spoke to soon. I have 2 original 100 watters that I bought used. One is of the first few hundred serial numbers that I was having a strange channel switching issue. I talked to one of the main engineers for the EVH amp at Fender Howard Kaplan said he would love to get his hands on it so I sent it to Fender for him to personally check out. I bought a brand new one that was shipped from Fender in the meantime and the blue channel has much more distortion on it than my original 100 watt. Huge difference. I figured they changed something. I asked Howard about it during our conversations regarding my old amp being serviced and he said there's been no change and that the additional gain must be something to do with preamp tubes. FYI. But I can't say enough for Fender's customer service. First class.


----------



## veshly

I set all the eq knobs to zero and slowly added, having a lot more success with that approach. Might have too much gain at the moment for so many strings ringing out at once. 

Just a quick little clip recorded with my iphone.


----------



## Underworld

Gotta love some 5150s! Mine on the far left, my bandmate's on the far right. The 2 middle ones belong to an other band sharing the room with us. ....ing metal.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

^ A wall of awesome right there!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Got a 5150 III 50w in ivory on a Aftershock custom 2x12 white with white grill with blue led lights.


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad

arkansasmatt said:


> Got a 5150 III 50w in ivory on a Aftershock custom 2x12 white with white grill with blue led lights.



Pics?


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad

Here's mine. Modded so it no longer has volume jump between channels 1 & 2. Beast of an amp.


----------



## madrigal77

itsallinmyh3ad said:


> Here's mine. Modded so it no longer has volume jump between channels 1 & 2. Beast of an amp.



How did you mod it?


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad

fix 2: Green/Blue channel- 10k voltage divider to 42k. This raises the clean level and increase gain slightly.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/213526-5150iii-50w-volume-jump-fix-some-ideas.html


----------



## SkullCrusher

I find that if the channel 1 & 2 gain is on about 2 o clock the jump is not as apparent.


----------



## Pensilac

Not sure if I should of just made a separate thread for this or not but I have not been able to find any information/clips on the 5153 with fuzz pedals.

Just recently purchased the amp and am wondering if anyone has had any luck with a fuzz to get a decent doom tone out of the amp. I have not been able to find any threads on this anywhere or any clips . 

By doom I mean similar to the tone on the song "Madness of an Architect" by High On Fire. I think the fuzz on that song sounds absolutely amazing. I had heard he used a Black Arts Pharaoh on that song so if any have tried that fuzz with the EVH, I'd like to hear of your results. Also been interested in either the Musket or Blunderbuss made by Blackout Effectors.

So if anyone has tried a fuzz with their EVH with good results, could you please fill me in on what one you used and also if possible, link up some clips, it would be much appreciated. I was able to find 1 clip of a guy on TGP using a fuzz and it sounded good but it was not the sound I am going for at all.


----------



## margar2

I just got my new EVH 5150 III 50 watt  Any eq settings for a The Ghost Inside or Parkway Drive kinda tone? Or metalcore in general..


----------



## ridner




----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

margar2 said:


> I just got my new EVH 5150 III 50 watt  Any eq settings for a The Ghost Inside or Parkway Drive kinda tone? Or metalcore in general..



Why don't you go spend some time with your amp turning the knobs instead of asking people over the internet to do it for you? If you're spending that much money on an amp you should be able to eq it, and you might just find your own tone while you're at it

General tip for metalcore sound: mids are not your friend. General tip for a good sound: mids are your friend.


----------



## Kullerbytta

> General tip for metalcore sound: mids are not your friend. General tip for a good sound: mids are your friend.





To be fair Killswitch Engage has a fair amount of mids, don't they? The only thing I'll ever credit post-Jesse KsE for is their tone. 


I just realized I shouldn't be here as I'm not a 5153 owner  
I'll see myself out!


----------



## frogunrua

margar2 said:


> I just got my new EVH 5150 III 50 watt  Any eq settings for a The Ghost Inside or Parkway Drive kinda tone? Or metalcore in general..



Set all of your eq controls on channel 3 between 5 and 6. Gain to your prefrence, presence around noon and turn the resonance to your desired thump haha. Then start tweaking from there. There are no definite settings. Hell, I will sometimes turn a knob to 0 just see how much of a difference it will make.


----------



## frogunrua

Here is an update on for my head now with orange chicken head knobs. No more mods for this guy.





Edit: With the orange cabs.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

frogunrua said:


> Here is an update on for my head now with orange chicken head knobs. No more mods for this guy.



That is awesome looking! Personally, I don't think that's too much orange. It fits the stripes that you painted. I can only imagine how sick it looks all together with your PPC412.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Just watched the Ola Englund 6505 metal video and hot damn does that guy know how to eq an amp. Just sat down and copied his settings into my 5150 III and while I kept almost none of the settings exactly the same, it helped show me that one little nack that kept bothering me about my tone, which was about 2 too much lows. Oddly enough, that is the video I credit with my decision to buy the 5150 III.

And a question for frogunrua, how in the hell did you get the EVH plate off the stripes?


----------



## frogunrua

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> Just watched the Ola Englund 6505 metal video and hot damn does that guy know how to eq an amp. Just sat down and copied his settings into my 5150 III and while I kept almost none of the settings exactly the same, it helped show me that one little nack that kept bothering me about my tone, which was about 2 too much lows. Oddly enough, that is the video I credit with my decision to buy the 5150 III.
> 
> And a question for frogunrua, how in the hell did you get the EVH plate off the stripes?



I was waiting for this question. OMG I did everything to get both the EVH and the 5150 off but they are stuck on. This is what I did and It worked.













Like I said It took some BALLS haha!


----------



## phidias13

Hello Evh 5150 iii owners,

i hope i'm not in the wrong section but after weeks of searching i finally choose to pick my first tube amp and it will be an Evh 5150 III, there's a music store not too far away that sell it and i will soon be testing it
In the meantime, i've read a lot about wattage, speakers, headroom etc.. but i have some pending questions:

i've read that 50 watts head and 2x12 cab are loud enough to cover a middle gig (and if not there will be PA) and of course rehearsals.

I learned also that 100 watts head has more headroom, but it's harder to push the capacities of the amp on a smaller room.

so my questions are :

-the diffusion of the sound between a 2x12 and 4x12 cab is very noticeable?
-is it dumb to match a 50w head with a 4x12cab and match a 100w head with a 2x12 cab? (in term of optimisation of the sound)

i'm asking these questions because i try to figure out if adding few extra $ to get an used 100w and a 2x12 cab is better than getting a new(or used) 50w head and an used 4x12 cab. ( and try to stay in my budget (around 1400 $)

thanks by advance for your answers.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

100w would also have the third EQ, which would solve the infamous volume jump. The difference in volume between a 4x12 and a 2x12 is more of an air movement thing, it will sound fuller on a 4x12. I would personally go for the 100w and 2x12 if you can swing it, but the 50w has these things on them that attach to the matching EVH 2x12 so that you can angle the setup to get better sound distribution throughout the room. I run a 50w and a 112 and it is physically painful by 2.5, so bear in mind how loud these amps are: if you want that really pushed, gritty sound at a lower volume the 50w with matching 2x12 may be for you.


----------



## Louis Cypher

What's the opinions on the 50w head over the 50w Combo? I am leaning towards the combo purely because of the ability to drop power down to 1 watt which be easy for using at home that way, checking out what I can on youtube etc seems there really is no difference


----------



## Ericbrujo




----------



## TheShreddinHand

Louis Cypher said:


> What's the opinions on the 50w head over the 50w Combo? I am leaning towards the combo purely because of the ability to drop power down to 1 watt which be easy for using at home that way, checking out what I can on youtube etc seems there really is no difference



Besides the power drop, the combo has reverb and head does not. The other difference is that on the footswitch for the head you have a button for the effects loop on/off whereas the combo footswitch has a button for reverb on/off and not the loop.


----------



## bza420

Looks like i'm in the club now! got the 2x12 last week (thanks to AMS and their awesome payment plan that i paid off in 2 weeks) and received my amp this morning that i got off of eBay!!!

haven't had a whole lot of time to jam with it just yet but from what i can tell this and my newly acquired ESP LTD SC-607B sounds like it's going to be a great combination. \m/

EDIT: and another note i want to point out is how awesome the 2x12 and 50w mounting brackets are. they lock together and the 2x12 has to fold-out arms on each side so you can tilt the whole cab/amp up. i didnt think it would do much but man does it really make a difference in sound when you tilt it like that and all that wonderful sound aimed straight at your ears and not your ankles like most 2x12's!!!


----------



## will_shred

I finally got to play one of these things today... am I crazy because I didn't like it?

I just thought it had a totally unnecessary amount of gain, on the red channel I had the gain set at about 4 and that was even pushing it. Channel 1 and 2 were really nice, but 3 was just insane. 

I thought it sounded really good, but for what it's worth I'm still a Blackstar loyalist  I just think the Blackstar is a little more tame, so to speak. While the EVH is an un-chained monster.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

will_shred said:


> I just thought it had a *totally unnecessary amount of gain*, on the red channel I had the gain set at about 4 and that was even pushing it. Channel 1 and 2 were really nice, but 3 was just insane.



Kinda the whole point of the amp, brother.


----------



## capoeiraesp

Just a cool shot I took yesterday.


----------



## bza420

Cool pic... where did you get those black knobs for the volume from? or did you just paint them? I want to do something similar to my head to make the volume knobs stand out like that.

all in all so far im pretty damn happy with the head and cab i have. everyone was right about it sounding pretty good at low volume levels it does an amazing job for that. i've only been able to get the volume up to about 3 or 4 before it gets a little too loud for extended periods of time and it has me wondering what it would sound like if i could crank it up further?

also didn't want to create a new thread for this but i have a few questions since i'm new to tube amps and the EVH...

I got the matching 2x12 EVH speaker cab and was wondering how long would it take to get the speakers broken in to where they will sound there best?

with my head even with the volume off i can hear a kind of a hiss or static sound through my speakers if im sitting real close to the cab, it goes away completely when i turn the gain down though. is this normal?

i'm looking for some good recommendations on settings for the amp (gain,presence,resonance,low+mid+highs,etc , the style i'm looking for is mostly death metal, metalcore.

right now i'm using a Maxon OD9 and ISP Decimator in my signal chain mainly on channel 3 (Red), any other good pedals i should have?

thanks in advance for any answers! \m/


----------



## Bevo

Normal, also the boost on top of the gain will make it noisy.
For me this amp likes less gain and more volume, it gets tighter, cleaner and hits harder.

Settings I keep Pres and Res pretty low and just play around with the tones but most are near middle.


----------



## margar2




----------



## victim5150

My EVH stereo rig.


----------



## op1e

veshly said:


> I've had the 50 watt head and matching 2x12 for a couple of weeks now I've gatta say I'm a bit disappointed... This thing is just too bright and, dare I say it, has too much gain.
> 
> I've been scoping around for a used EQ pedal to maybe fix some of my woe's. Any other recommendations, guys?



I was kinda afraid of this, almost pulled the trigger on one off Zzounds. Kinda fond lately of rich British mids and snarl, use my pick attack for the tighter stuff. Wouldn't be keen on being stuck with 6L6's.


----------



## redstone

will_shred said:


> I just thought it had a totally unnecessary amount of gain



If you ask EVH himself, he might just answer that your pickups have a totally unnecessary amount of wire.


----------



## 7stringDemon

Soon. . . . . .


----------



## madrigal77

victim5150 said:


> My EVH stereo rig.



Your pic was posted by the official EVH Gear Facebook feed. Congrats!!


----------



## Bevo

I have had mine for a few months and have just loved the killer tones through my JP7 and HSS US Strat. I found it pretty hard not to find a great tone, my blues friends love it.

Last week I picked up a LP 1960 Classic Standard, I thought it sounded really good but a bit heavy on the bottom end. At our jam last night I was on the guitar rythm and at the beginning of a solo my bass player and LP owner switched me to lead on the guitar. This really boosted the mids and the tone out of the amp was just liquid like an 18 year Scotch, smooth and hard hitting!

I dialled in a bit more mids to my Strat and JP7 but not the same, this amp and LP are made for each other!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Mine is coming this week and this whole thread just fanned the flames. I can't ....in wait.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Currently recording with the gain at 2. Not O'clock. Wat. I love this amp.


----------



## mniel8195

i love ch 3 and i dont even need a boost when using my ceramic warpigs! Has anyone tried the matching 2x12 and compared it to v30 cab? i have the matching cab and have wondered how it would sound with v30's?


----------



## Steinmetzify

Dude I bought that 1x12; share thoughts on it? You're playing with Warpigs, so you're prob not playing jazz. Good cab/speaker combo for tight defined chuggy stuff?


----------



## reckoner

Love my 5150 III!






Thinking about going for a Port City 2x12OS pretty soon though...


----------



## mniel8195

i think it sounds great personally i would just like to try something different


----------



## Steinmetzify

mniel8195 said:


> i think it sounds great personally i would just like to try something different


 
Glad to hear it...wouldn't want to think I had to replace that speaker/cab right off the bat. Thanks.


----------



## Bevo

I was looking at a noise gate and delay to use with mine and thought a Boss ME70 would be better than a bunch of pedals. The other on board FX and looper would also be handy..

How would you run it, in front or through the FX loop?

I don't want HD type digital, I like the simple nature of the ME70.


----------



## 12enoB

I just joined the club yesterday! Bought a little ivory 50 watter. 

Am I the only one that loves channel 2 wayyyy more than channel 3? It just sounds so ballsy and full comparably.


----------



## Jibs_OAA

My pedal board is messy i know


----------



## rectifryer

Jibs_OAA said:


> My pedal board is messy i know


----------



## op1e

Got mine last week. Exactly what I was looking for in tone. That red channel is the real 5150 sound. Cleans are great. I use the Blue channel with a distortion outta the 1101 in front of it so I can keep the gain down on the clean channel.


----------



## Tuco Borborygmus

Only just realised I hadn't actually posted a pic of mine in this thread yet!!
NOW it's official!!!!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Totally forgot about this thread! I got my 50 watt a few weeks ago
















Love it!


----------



## Sleazy_D

For cats with the 50w and matching 2x12, do you find yourself tilting that sh!t back all gangster and what have you? I ordered the head, but may jump on the 2x12. I wanna see how it does with the recto 2x12 first. Tilt feature seems nice tho.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I use mine with a Recto 2x12 sometimes and it's an awesome combination


----------



## op1e

I heard someone say he tilted his back and lost a lotta bass response. Thoughts on this?


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

op1e said:


> I heard someone say he tilted his back and lost a lotta bass response. Thoughts on this?



Makes sense, a lot of bass comes from the cabinet coupling with the ground.


----------



## atticus1088

op1e said:


> I heard someone say he tilted his back and lost a lotta bass response. Thoughts on this?



I can agree with that some what. 
Also, when you have it tilted, you have the highs/hi-mids shooting straight to your ears.

I prefer mine not tilted.


----------



## axxessdenied

atticus1088 said:


> I can agree with that some what.
> Also, when you have it tilted, you have the highs/hi-mids shooting straight to your ears.
> 
> I prefer mine not tilted.


I can attest to this. I have mine tilted and I think I'm gonna try it non-tilted because I find the bass to be a little lacking for playing by myself. I think in a band setting the tilted cab would make sense to help cut through and give the bass more breathing room.

I have my axe fx 2 4cm into my 5150 III mini. One word. AMAZING!


----------



## Triple7

Just got mine today from a fellow forum member.


----------



## MikeSweeney

How many of you guys boost them ?


----------



## op1e

I actually like the red channel just fine without one, but I turn it on and off during certain parts. Like stoppy starty type stuff where I need to tame feedback. As for tilting the cab back, one would think whats the difference between that and a cab being on casters? Isn't the bass response into the floor more parasitic that projective from what I read? I've heard both sides of this. Guess I'll take the casters off my cab next practice and see what happens.


----------



## Wickedout2014

Hi there everyone. I'll be soon joining you crazies soon as I will be placing an order for my new 5153 amp head along with the cabinet possibly. I have Dr. Z on the radar as a possible cab. Just researching the all cabs. 

What brings me here is what guitars are you riffing on to get a great tone with your current set up? Any pedals involved? I have a Schecter Hellraiser C-1 and a few Gibson's LP's that sound amazing on my Peavey VK and Marshall's. I'm just hoping I will love my new set up. Great thread here.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

MikeSweeney said:


> How many of you guys boost them ?



I boost mine, but I could live without it on channel 3. I turn off the boost on the red and blue channels for more dialed-back rhythm sounds when I don't need as much definition/tightness.


----------



## aneurysm

Hey Guys,

for all who are interested, just compared the EVH 2x12/4x12 !
Well here are my Impressions.
The salesman said the speakers in the 2x12 are pretty new compared to the 4x12, but the 2x12 sounded very bright and thin !
This could be due to the different speakers and not broken in, but for me it was all 4x12 !
It sounded much more balanced, tighter, warmer in short better .
Oh, i played the EVH 5153 50 Watt Head btw.


----------



## Wickedout2014

Has anyone here ever used the 5153 combo? It gets nice reviews. So I was just wondering.


----------



## imnotnollynollynolly

MikeSweeney said:


> How many of you guys boost them ?



Boosting the red does absolutely nothing for me except add noise, boosting the blue gives a nice and round high gain sound with the gain around half so I do that sometimes. 

As for the tilt back, I've never used it.


----------



## imnotnollynollynolly

Wickedout2014 said:


> Has anyone here ever used the 5153 combo? It gets nice reviews. So I was just wondering.



I've played the combo. It's pretty much the exact same thing. I'd personally get the 2x12 and head since they're about the same price I think, but the combo has reverb which I personally wouldn't use anyway.


----------



## Wickedout2014

imnotnollynollynolly said:


> I've played the combo. It's pretty much the exact same thing. I'd personally get the 2x12 and head since they're about the same price I think, but the combo has reverb which I personally wouldn't use anyway.



Hi there. I just love combos I guess. I have some things I need to work out if I'm going to pick up a amp head and cabinet. I have to be very positive on what really fits me the most. My favorite thing about the combo is power attenuator. Going from 50w to 1w is a sweet feature. 
*
*


----------



## imnotnollynollynolly

Wickedout2014 said:


> Hi there. I just love combos I guess. I have some things I need to work out if I'm going to pick up a amp head and cabinet. I have to be very positive on what really fits me the most. My favorite thing about the combo is power attenuator. Going from 50w to 1w is a sweet feature.
> *
> *



The head works pretty damn good at low volumes. I'd say try both, for yourself but I don't miss having the attenuator at all, I'd much rather be able to carry it around in two pieces haha.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

You will never be going anywhere with that combo. It's a 2x12, and the mini head is 35 lbs by itself! Just looked it up and the combo is 84 lbs. Portability was a big concern for me so I ended up with an Orange 1x12. 

I don't need the attenuation-sounds epic even in the quiet-but I really would like some 'verb...


----------



## Wickedout2014

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> You will never be going anywhere with that combo. It's a 2x12, and the mini head is 35 lbs by itself! Just looked it up and the combo is 84 lbs. Portability was a big concern for me so I ended up with an Orange 1x12.
> 
> I don't need the attenuation-sounds epic even in the quiet-but I really would like some 'verb...



84 lbs isn't that bad. Just got get strong and bring it with me when I do gig sessions. And it comes with casters. That's if I go that route. So your running the amp head with a Orange 1x12? How's that working out?


----------



## Sleazy_D

OK what's the secret handshake?


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Wickedout2014 said:


> 84 lbs isn't that bad. Just got get strong and bring it with me when I do gig sessions. And it comes with casters. That's if I go that route. So your running the amp head with a Orange 1x12? How's that working out?



I practice with a band in a tiny room with a drum set two feet away and I'm always the one who has to turn down. Never got it up much past 6 though because a single v30 is only rated for 60 watts and I like to stay on the safe side. Usually at practice its at about 4.


----------



## BeyondDan

Hey guys! glad to be part of the club! Just got my EVH 5150 III 50watts in Ivory last saturday. All I can say so far is that this little thing is a monster!!! I sold my 6505+ to get my hands on this and really don't regret it!


----------



## Albek

I got mine two weeks ago


----------



## BeyondDan

Anyone knows a company in Canada where I could get a flight case (use in base style) for my 50 watts ?


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi

SeaEater Reporting in!






Love this little sonofabitch. Blue Channel Master Race.


----------



## Sleazy_D

BeyondDan said:


> Anyone knows a company in Canada where I could get a flight case (use in base style) for my 50 watts ?



Not in but close depending on which part of canada, maybe they offer use in base style. im waiting on one of these:
ATA Kent Custom Raod Hard Flight Live in Case for EVH 5150 III 50W Head | eBay
How much extra cash is it to get something from USA?


----------



## axxessdenied




----------



## BeyondDan

Sleazy_D said:


> Not in but close depending on which part of canada, maybe they offer use in base style. im waiting on one of these:
> ATA Kent Custom Raod Hard Flight Live in Case for EVH 5150 III 50W Head | eBay
> How much extra cash is it to get something from USA?



The link doesn't work for me...
It depends on brokerage fees and dealer.
I tried to do a research on ebay with various typo and i've got no results...weird


----------



## Sleazy_D

BeyondDan said:


> The link doesn't work for me...
> It depends on brokerage fees and dealer.
> I tried to do a research on ebay with various typo and i've got no results...weird



Odd. I just typed "EVH 5150 III 50 case" there's one with lift off top like you were talking about for 188.00 free shipping. In Texas tho.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Shipping from the USA shouldn't be too bad. I just shipped my Mark V for about $65, and a head case for this amp will be much smaller and lighter, so I'd be shocked if it was more than $40 or so more on top of the price of the case.


----------



## BeyondDan

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Shipping from the USA shouldn't be too bad. I just shipped my Mark V for about $65, and a head case for this amp will be much smaller and lighter, so I'd be shocked if it was more than $40 or so more on top of the price of the case.



It really depends...i looked at a suitcase style pedalboard that was 35$ and located in New Hampshire and the dealer stated that was 52$ to ship in Quebec...so...


----------



## Wickedout2014

After weeks and months of researching. And finding what will fit me and my needs best, the 5150 III came out above all the others I researched. It was between this and the Randall Diavlo RD100 and cab. 

So I'll be joining you 5150 III rockers soon. Made my order for the 50w head and 2x12 cab. It's on the way. I still can't believe I did it. Pictures on a NAD thread will be started once everything gets to me. I'm a little excited over here. Rock on mates!


----------



## Triple7

Threw some new knobs on to make her stand out.


----------



## rreeves

Hey guys, I joined the club recently. Freaking love this amp.


----------



## aneurysm

Old Laney Cab, so i assume you have/had the VH100R too ?


----------



## Wickedout2014

Hey there yesterday I had the chance to play this beast of an amp at GC in Sacramento. What a treat. Good news my order was shipped out yesterday. Should be here soon. I ordered it from my local GC. The only issue I had was there wasn't any ivory colored amp heads available. SOLD out. But they're going to send me a black one to hold me over until my ivory one arrives. So I'll be rocking a black amp head with an ivory cab for about a month. 

Once I plugged in the 5150 III I fell in love with it. Amazing sound and tone. Then I plugged into the Marshall JVM410H Joe Satriani Edition OMG that amp is bad ass. Just didn't have $2500 to spend on it. Though the Marshall sounded like tits and ass. The EVH amp sounded just has good and better priced IMHO. My GF even said the EVH sounded better then the JVM410H Joe Satriani Edition. Rock on metal heads!


----------



## rreeves

aneurysm said:


> Old Laney Cab, so i assume you have/had the VH100R too ?



GH50L


----------



## SkullCrusher

Mine still amazes me all the time. (50 watt) 

Red channel on about half gain is magic.

Anyone got any preferred boosts?


----------



## rreeves

SkullCrusher said:


> Mine still amazes me all the time. (50 watt)
> 
> Red channel on about half gain is magic.
> 
> Anyone got any preferred boosts?



I go back and forth between the blue channel, gain on 5, clean boost with my OCD pedal and the red channel, no boost, gain on 4.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

I'm waiting for Sweetwater to restock on the ivory heads and then I'll be getting one. I've been thinking about it for months and I'm so excited to get an EVH 5150 III 50 watt head. I just ordered a Mesa Recto 2x12 and hopefully before school's out I'll get to play with my new rig


----------



## SkullCrusher

rreeves said:


> I go back and forth between the blue channel, gain on 5, clean boost with my OCD pedal and the red channel, no boost, gain on 4.



Oops I meant overdrive. Always call them boosts for some reason.


----------



## BeyondDan

rreeves said:


> I go back and forth between the blue channel, gain on 5, clean boost with my OCD pedal and the red channel, no boost, gain on 4.



^^this but i put the gain on 3 on the red channel!


----------



## RadDadTV

So glad to finally be in the club, this thing wrecks.


----------



## Protestheriphery

First post, I've been GASING hardcore, as you all did before acquiring this beast. Point is I just encountered a cl ad 1 hr ago for an evh stack only $1000. Problem is the head is not ivory (ya I know who cares, it's a stupid sick deal). That's my only hangup, since I've passéd up many a deal involving the black Tolex version. However, for $$$ sake, I'm seriously reconsidering my aesthetic bias.


----------



## Insinfier

Yo.

The black is pretty.

In a brutal way.

Don't pass this up or it will _....ing haunt you_.


----------



## Wickedout2014

I have the black amp head and the ivory 2x12 cab. Looks pretty brutal and sounds very brutal. I'd go get for it at $1000. That's a smoking deal.


----------



## BeyondDan

Or buy it for this cheap and sell the black head and buy the ivory one!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

SkullCrusher said:


> Mine still amazes me all the time. (50 watt)
> 
> Red channel on about half gain is magic.
> 
> Anyone got any preferred boosts?



I use a Maxon OD-808 with mine and it kicks ass


----------



## Insinfier

Deadhorse OD with mine.

Considering a Spark Booster to tweak it further.

I read you can combine it with your existing OD.

http://www.tcelectronic.com/spark-booster/


----------



## Wickedout2014

Oh man I haven't posted a picture? Here's my beast in all her glory. It's a treat. I love it. Also running a new pedal from BBE G Screamer signature. It's a hot pedal.


----------



## Sleazy_D

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I use a Maxon OD-808 with mine and it kicks ass



 I've a Maxon OD-9 and a Pro +, one at a time or both if i've been drinkin'. Maxon makes good shit, with many specific OD flavor options


----------



## Uno Mas

I finally bought my first tube amp. The first thing that really stands out to me is the clarity of the amp. Distorted chords really ring through, you can hear each string/note individually. Over the last several years I have been using modeling amps, time to start looking for real pedals. My wallet is going to take a bruising, I am already thinking about all the accessories I can buy. I can play at a decent volume at my home, but I can't wait to take it somewhere to open it up. Ironically I haven't been into Van Halen for over 20 years, now I look like a fan​boy.


----------



## imnotnollynollynolly

Uno Mas said:


> I finally bought my first tube amp. The first thing that really stands out to me is the clarity of the amp. Distorted chords really ring through, you can hear each string/note individually. Over the last several years I have been using modeling amps, time to start looking for real pedals. My wallet is going to take a bruising, I am already thinking about all the accessories I can buy. I can play at a decent volume at my home, but I can't wait to take it somewhere to open it up. Ironically I haven't been into Van Halen for over 20 years, now I look like a fan​boy.



I really don't think of this as an EVH signature product, just a badass amp in and of itself. I've always associated EVH with great tone, though, so it doesn't hurt.


----------



## Wickedout2014

Uno Mas said:


> I finally bought my first tube amp. The first thing that really stands out to me is the clarity of the amp. Distorted chords really ring through, you can hear each string/note individually. Over the last several years I have been using modeling amps, time to start looking for real pedals. My wallet is going to take a bruising, I am already thinking about all the accessories I can buy. I can play at a decent volume at my home, but I can't wait to take it somewhere to open it up. Ironically I haven't been into Van Halen for over 20 years, now I look like a fanboy.



It's an awesome amp and you don't really need pedals for it. Well if your playing Van Halen maybe a phaser. These amps just kick ass. I love mine.


----------



## aneurysm

@ Uno Mas,

how do you like the matching 2x12 ?
I made an A/B Comparison beetween 2x12 and 4x12 and didn´t like the 2x12 at all !
To me it sounded utterly thin and piercing with no Punch ?!?


----------



## imnotnollynollynolly

aneurysm said:


> @ Uno Mas,
> 
> how do you like the matching 2x12 ?
> I made an A/B Comparison beetween 2x12 and 4x12 and didn´t like the 2x12 at all !
> To me it sounded utterly thin and piercing with no Punch ?!?



I kind of regret not A/Bing my head with different cabs; I've only ever used the matching one and a Mesa 4 x 12, here the Mesa was for a live show so not a great way to compare. Sounds good to me if you dial it in right


----------



## Wickedout2014

aneurysm said:


> @ Uno Mas,
> 
> how do you like the matching 2x12 ?
> I made an A/B Comparison beetween 2x12 and 4x12 and didn´t like the 2x12 at all !
> To me it sounded utterly thin and piercing with no Punch ?!?



There is nothing wrong with the EVH 2x12 cabinet. I own one it's has great bottom end and besides you have to dial it in just like any amp & cabinet. It's takes time to find the right mix. And for that matter the sound changes frequently when playing a set of music. Pedals and such make a difference. But not much. This amp can do just find without pedals if you choose to do so. 

Let me just say this I took it to my buddies house and he's a huge Marshall fan and I had him riff on it and he fell in love. Told me he's going to sell his Marshall's amp and cabinet and get the EVH. And this guy has been playing way longer then me. And he's running a Marshall JVM205H with 4x12 cabinet. And to say there's no punch is ridiculous. The EVH 2x12's have a shit load of punch.


----------



## aneurysm

Sorry, but that was just my Impression of it .
I wouldn´t say it´s a bad Cab, but it really sounded pretty thin compared to the 4x12.
I know a 4x12 will always have more Punch in a general way, maybe it was cause of the Speakers ?


----------



## Tuco Borborygmus

Apparently the anniversary speakers in the EVH 2x12" take like 80+ hours to break in!!
So don't be too harsh if it sounds too harsh


----------



## aneurysm

Ah, now that makes sense, cause the folks in that store told me the 2x12 Cab is absolutely new.


----------



## Wickedout2014

I have like only like 6 hours of playing time on my 2x12's and they definitely need a break in period! Saying that they don't sound that harsh! But once these are rightfully broken in they'll sound amazing! So far I'm very happy with them.


----------



## Uno Mas

imnotnollynollynolly said:


> I really don't think of this as an EVH signature product, just a badass amp in and of itself. I've always associated EVH with great tone, though, so it doesn't hurt.



I was just making fun of myself since I bought the Striped Series guitar. I play in a band that I primarily use this guitar for and really don't play it much at home, only at practice and gigs. After playing it in this amp yesterday I think I will have to devote some more time to playing it at home.


----------



## Uno Mas

aneurysm said:


> @ Uno Mas,
> 
> how do you like the matching 2x12 ?
> I made an A/B Comparison beetween 2x12 and 4x12 and didn´t like the 2x12 at all !
> To me it sounded utterly thin and piercing with no Punch ?!?



I have not tried the 4x12, I feel I had to dial the 2x12 in for a while to get the punch I was looking for. One of the amps I use has great punch but can be slightly muddy, I feel this cab is a good compromise between punch and clarity. Do you think maybe having the cab on casters and not directly sitting on the floor has taken away the punch you are looking for?


----------



## Uno Mas

One thing I have noticed about this amp compared to my usual amps is that each one of my guitars that I use has to be dialed in differently, where before I only used one setting for all my guitars. I imagine I am finally hearing the true flavors of my guitars.


----------



## RustInPeace

I find the matching 212 has a lot of midrange bite to it, and its punchy as hell for me. I also find my guitars need to be dialed in a bit differently, but I think that's a common trait on better quality gear. I love cranking the gain and the bass up and getting a real sludgy doomy tone with my explorer with emg jh's.


----------



## karjim

This is the only amp in the world that if you play modern metal, you should play solos on the crunch channel with a boost and keep the channel 3 no boosted for the brutz.
Then you can have a Marshall Lead Tone, a 5150 chainsaw rhythm tone and a clean slightly crunchy. Adjustable with the vol knob of your guitar.
Plus the volume jump isn't an issue if the gain is above 4 .


----------



## lovehifi

Well just ordered the 50 watt and 2 x 12 cabinet. It will sit right next to my 65 reissue Twin Reverb. Haven't tried or played through the EVH before but read enough reviews and watched enough videos on it I figured it was worth the gamble to order it. Hope its everything I hope for. Almost ordered the 100 watt model just because I tend to overkill I don't play in a band and haven't since the 90s when our band made a living playing and traveling the Caribbean islands but I play guitar at least two hours a day. Hope they hurry and get some more Ivory ones in as I might get tired of waiting and just get the black one.


----------



## reckoner

Hell yeah. I've had my 5150 III for a little over a year now. I could never get rid of it.


----------



## lovehifi

Just ordered the 5150 iii 50 watt and now need a cabinet. Was thing the EVH 2 x 12 but heard it can sound too bright? Also could order the EVH 4 x 12 if it would be better? I was thinking even about ordering a 2 x 12 Avatar cabinet but unsure which speakers? I play clean to metal and everything in between. Any recommendations would be great.


----------



## Insinfier

The Vintage 30 speakers in my PRS cab have been great for both clean and metal.


----------



## lovehifi

Insinfier said:


> The Vintage 30 speakers in my PRS cab have been great for both clean and metal.



Thanks. Are you using two or four?


----------



## Insinfier

212. It's just sitting horizontally on my floor. Even ran it on its side for curiosity and it still sounded great. Seems to be a good match for the 5150 III.


----------



## Sleazy_D

Figured fellow owners would appreciate this. Got my road case today.


----------



## Insinfier

It just fits perfectly on the vertical Mesa 212...


----------



## Wickedout2014

Hey mates. Today I had a chance to riff with my Schecter Hellraiser C-1 and damn that thing is a beast on my 5153! I was amazed. It has higher output PU's then my Gibson's! This amp is a beast and I'm loving it. Just sharing.


----------



## Uno Mas

I am a newbie to the tube amp world, need help. I played a 50 watt 5150 in a store and noticed that it seemed to have more gain and was tighter than my week old 50 watt 5150. I have the 2x12 and the one at the store was 1x12 so I initially thought that was the difference. I took my cab to the store and again the head at the store had more gain and was tighter. I then compared my head to the head at the store on the same cab and got the same response. I like the sound of the head at the store better, do you think my head just needs to be broken in or is it a case of no two tube amps are the same?


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Sounds like yours needs to be retubed.


----------



## Wickedout2014

Uno Mas said:


> I am a newbie to the tube amp world, need help. I played a 50 watt 5150 in a store and noticed that it seemed to have more gain and was tighter than my week old 50 watt 5150. I have the 2x12 and the one at the store was 1x12 so I initially thought that was the difference. I took my cab to the store and again the head at the store had more gain and was tighter. I then compared my head to the head at the store on the same cab and got the same response. I like the sound of the head at the store better, do you think my head just needs to be broken in or is it a case of no two tube amps are the same?



Take it back to where you bought it from or have it re-tubed. I have had my 5153 for about 2 weeks now and it's amazing sounding out of the box. Even though it's got some breaking in to do. I played one at a GC and mine sounded way better. The one I played at GC was nice sounding but it popped could have been the cabinet. Not sure. So far, so good for me.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Sleazy D, that case is sick nasty  

That actually reminds me! I put tons of foam around my head so there's not a huge awkward gap between it and the walls of my road case  I'll upload a pic or two of it tomorrow


----------



## Sleazy_D

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Sleazy D, that case is sick nasty
> 
> That actually reminds me! I put tons of foam around my head so there's not a huge awkward gap between it and the walls of my road case  I'll upload a pic or two of it tomorrow



I thought so myself as well. 

Def dig that case of yours. I was wondering what you would do with the extra space. Post it up when ya get to it son


----------



## Sleazy_D

On a side note, I derped hard, it took me 1 month from receiving the head to remember the resonance knob. Wah wah wee wah that thing is effective to say the least. Had it on zero the whole time


----------



## Wickedout2014

Hey bros what's your settings for your amp heads? Throw it out to me. I want try out some different tones later and want to see what works and what doesn't. Thanks mates! You guy's rock!


----------



## Tuco Borborygmus

Wickedout2014 said:


> Hey bros what's your settings for your amp heads? Throw it out to me. I want try out some different tones later and want to see what works and what doesn't. Thanks mates! You guy's rock!


Settings vary so I will just give you my settings at this precise moment in time for the track I'm working on
Blue channel :
Gain 1.5
Low 6.5
Mid 9
High 3
Red channel :
Gain 3
Low 8.1
Mid 7.9
High 2
Pres 2
Res 10


----------



## lovehifi

Well look what FedEx just dropped off Now to do some playing and speaker break in!


----------



## mniel8195

i love my evh but my ch 2 sounds horrible with the pickups i have. I have had it looked at and it just does not work.


----------



## lovehifi

mniel8195 said:


> i love my evh but my ch 2 sounds horrible with the pickups i have. I have had it looked at and it just does not work.


 
What PUs are you using? So far my Strat, Les Paul and my PRS with P90s sound great but I play classic and 80s rock and clean. Not so much metal. I just have sat down with my new EVH for about an hour and now have to find the right tone between my amp and HD500x. We shall see.


----------



## mniel8195

ceramic warpig. I guess its a problem with the heads made in vietnam. there is a big thread on rigtalk about it. I wish i could use ch2 because sometimes i get tired of how over the top ch 3 is but sounds horrible. To have it modded would change the sound of the ch 2 and probably cost more than the amp is worth so i decided against it.


----------



## lovehifi

mniel8195 said:


> ceramic warpig. I guess its a problem with the heads made in vietnam. there is a big thread on rigtalk about it. I wish i could use ch2 because sometimes i get tired of how over the top ch 3 is but sounds horrible. To have it modded would change the sound of the ch 2 and probably cost more than the amp is worth so i decided against it.


 
Have you tried running the gain up full throttle using the green clean channel?


----------



## Tuco Borborygmus

mniel8195 said:


> I wish i could use ch2 because sometimes i get tired of how over the top ch 3 is but sounds horrible.


Gobsmacked!!!


----------



## op1e

Anyone ever toy around with the idea of kt66's in these 50 watters? I know I should leave well enough alone, but....


----------



## Wickedout2014

lovehifi said:


> Well look what FedEx just dropped off Now to do some playing and speaker break in!
> 
> View attachment 39861



Congrats man! Their such a treat to own and to play on.


----------



## Wickedout2014

Ok I've had a chance to riff all my guitars with my amp and cabinet. My Schecter Hellraiser has lots of balls that's all I can say. And those active EMG's. kick some serious ass. It's a whole different sound from my Gibson's and my PRS. Don't get me wrong they all sound pretty good. I'm just loving the tone my Schecter is pushing paired up with my EVH 5153. Just wanted to share!


----------



## lovehifi

Need some advice. Bought a 5150 iii 50 watt from AMS online. Awesome amp. However there is a 2 inch crease or thin bubble in the tolex right next to where the handle screws down. Hardly noticeable but its there. AMS said I could exchange it but once again they are out of stock so I would have to return mine and get back on the waiting list for a few weeks. Or they will discount it a 100.00 bucks and I just live with it. My only concern is it getting worse over time. What would you do? Im thinking on just taking the discount since you really cant see it unless looking for it. Thoughts?


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

Wickedout2014 said:


> Ok I've had a chance to riff all my guitars with my amp and cabinet. My Schecter Hellraiser has lots of balls that's all I can say. And those active EMG's. kick some serious ass. It's a whole different sound from my Gibson's and my PRS. Don't get me wrong they all sound pretty good. I'm just loving the tone my Schecter is pushing paired up with my EVH 5153. Just wanted to share!



I'm especially glad to hear this, because I also have a Schecter Hellraiser with EMGs. I'm not loving them much lately but that may be because I'm playing through a *gasp* Line 6 Spider (don't shoot me)

So I'm psyched to get mine and see how epically ballsy they sound with the amp


----------



## Tuco Borborygmus

lovehifi said:


> Need some advice. Bought a 5150 iii 50 watt from AMS online. Awesome amp. However there is a 2 inch crease or thin bubble in the tolex right next to where the handle screws down. Hardly noticeable but its there. AMS said I could exchange it but once again they are out of stock so I would have to return mine and get back on the waiting list for a few weeks. Or they will discount it a 100.00 bucks and I just live with it. My only concern is it getting worse over time. What would you do? Im thinking on just taking the discount since you really cant see it unless looking for it. Thoughts?


Take the $100 and run


----------



## lovehifi

Tuco Borborygmus said:


> Take the $100 and run




Thanks and I did. Already repaired the bubble. Now to break some speakers in. Loving this amp. Wonder if my 65 reissue Twin Reverb will still get some use


----------



## Tuco Borborygmus

lovehifi said:


> Now to break some speakers in.


OK manG, see you in between 80 and 100 hours


----------



## Wickedout2014

UnattendedGolfcart said:


> I'm especially glad to hear this, because I also have a Schecter Hellraiser with EMGs. I'm not loving them much lately but that may be because I'm playing through a *gasp* Line 6 Spider (don't shoot me)
> 
> So I'm psyched to get mine and see how epically ballsy they sound with the amp



You're gonna love the 5153 amp man. Put that Line 6 in the closet. I use my 5153 for practices and gigs. Or just jam sessions with friends. It's an amazing little beast of an amp. I've only got like 15 hours of play time with it, until it's fully broken in. That's ok with me because I just love to play. Posts up some pictures of your new beast when it arrives.


----------



## Insinfier

Wickedout2014 said:


> Ok I've had a chance to riff all my guitars with my amp and cabinet. My Schecter Hellraiser has lots of balls that's all I can say. And those active EMG's. kick some serious ass. It's a whole different sound from my Gibson's and my PRS. Don't get me wrong they all sound pretty good. I'm just loving the tone my Schecter is pushing paired up with my EVH 5153. Just wanted to share!



My OG Schecter Loomis with Blackouts + 5150 III.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

mniel8195 said:


> i love my evh but my ch 2 sounds horrible with the pickups i have. I have had it looked at and it just does not work.



Weird  I use a C-Pig into my Vietnamese 5153 mini and I love the blue channel for a change of pace from the Red. What is it that you don't like about it? 

Unrelated, but I forgot to post this up until earlier today  I finally got around to packing my head with foam to fill the empty space in my road case like so: 







Not the prettiest thing ever, but at least the head is snug in there


----------



## Wickedout2014

mniel8195 said:


> i love my evh but my ch 2 sounds horrible with the pickups i have. I have had it looked at and it just does not work.



Here's a great demo on this matter. I haven't tried this yet. I'd send it back if I was you. Have a professional look at it. I know there's lots of green/blue channel volume jump that most peeps don't like and this guy on this video did a pretty cool mod. I love my blue channel. It works great and sounds awesome. 

Check out his video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yPglwX7ZB8#t=70


----------



## Insinfier

Dear EVH/Fender.

Rackmount <50 watt 5150 III.

Go all out. Just saturate the market with 5153s at so many price points. 

k, thx
_this guy_


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

^close enough


----------



## Tuco Borborygmus

I find myself playing the green channel with the gain and mids dimed a LOT lately.
Usually it's all talk of blue and red.

C'mon show some love for the green!!!

That is all...

edit: insert 'oh no, not another effin 5150iii thread' answer somewhere strategically below..


----------



## Insinfier

Blue wins cause it's the prettiest of all the LEDs.

But oh man, the effects LED on the footswitch is also a sexy ....ing beast...


----------



## Uno Mas

Update to my EVH 50 watt purchase. Traded my EVH 2x12 for one EVH 1x12 and one Orange 112. Boosting the head with a TS9. This setup is great, very versatile. Goes from beautiful rich cleans to melt your face. The two separate cabs are easy to transport in my small car.


----------



## lovehifi

Uno Mas said:


> Update to my EVH 50 watt purchase. Traded my EVH 2x12 for one EVH 1x12 and one Orange 112. Boosting the head with a TS9. This setup is great, very versatile. Goes from beautiful rich cleans to melt your face. The two separate cabs are easy to transport in my small car.


 Nice set up. Finally cranked my 50 watt up today and wow this thing puts out some tone and volume. I'm actually debating exchanging my EVH 2x12 for the 4x12 or just getting a second 2x12 and stacking them. I don't gig anymore but I do love the look and sound of a full half stack.


----------



## Tuco Borborygmus

lovehifi said:


> Nice set up. Finally cranked my 50 watt up today and wow this thing puts out some tone and volume. I'm actually debating exchanging my EVH 2x12 for the 4x12 or just getting a second 2x12 and stacking them. I don't gig anymore but I do love the look and sound of a full half stack.


I want the 4x12 for my 2x12 to sit a top of!!


----------



## Insinfier

I wonder how it would sound if I combined the EVH 212 with my PRS 212 (V30s)...


----------



## mniel8195

Wickedout2014 said:


> Here's a great demo on this matter. I haven't tried this yet. I'd send it back if I was you. Have a professional look at it. I know there's lots of green/blue channel volume jump that most peeps don't like and this guy on this video did a pretty cool mod. I love my blue channel. It works great and sounds awesome.
> 
> Check out his video.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yPglwX7ZB8#t=70



It has nothing to do with the volume jump. When I hit power chords on the lowers strings the amps farts out and get broken up almost like the speaker is dying on me. Apparently I am not the only one with this issue. I took it to a tech and he didn't really have an answer for me. I can't send it to fender because I purchased it used and don't have the transferable warranty. I also have new tubes that are properly biased.does anyone have a fix for me because I would like to use ch2!


----------



## Wickedout2014

mniel8195 said:


> It has nothing to do with the volume jump. When I hit power chords on the lowers strings the amps farts out and get broken up almost like the speaker is dying on me. Apparently I am not the only one with this issue. I took it to a tech and he didn't really have an answer for me. I can't send it to fender because I purchased it used and don't have the transferable warranty. I also have new tubes that are properly biased.does anyone have a fix for me because I would like to use ch2!



Maybe you just bought a bad used EVH amp. That's one reason I don't always by use. When you bought this amp the blue channel worked fine didn't it? And now it doesn't work. Take it to another tech and get a 2nd opinion.


----------



## Tuco Borborygmus

mniel8195 said:


> It has nothing to do with the volume jump. When I hit power chords on the lowers strings the amps farts out and get broken up almost like the speaker is dying on me. Apparently I am not the only one with this issue. I took it to a tech and he didn't really have an answer for me. I can't send it to fender because I purchased it used and don't have the transferable warranty. I also have new tubes that are properly biased.does anyone have a fix for me because I would like to use ch2!


Shoot Howard Kaplan a PM via TGP. 
There are a couple of VAST threads about these amp's where he regularly posts.
He's always glad to help people out with his knowledge/advice etc
Gotta be worth a try..


----------



## mniel8195

does anyone have a link to his email?


----------



## sefloval

Here ya go.
Howard 
[email protected]

He is always very helpful on the TGP forum. Good luck.

Here's part 3 of the thread over there on the EVH 50W. I'm pretty sure I've seen your problem or similar pop up. Some good reading and pics of member rigs you might like as well. 
http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?t=1185804

Cheers, 
Lance


----------



## mniel8195

thank you! TGP will never send me my confirmation email to become a forum member so i sent an email over to him. Anway i am playing ch 3 right now in my apartment at low volume and it sounds insane. I am digging these settings for at home use. low 8, mid 4, treble max, pres max. gain 4. Using maxon 808 in front with ceramic warpig i have to set the maxon around unity gain. This amps sounds equally cool without the boost. You really have to dime the bass with this thing if you have high output ceramic warpigs and still want to use a boost.


----------



## donray1527

I love that his logic is based off how pretty the lights are lol ^^^


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Not gonna lie, before I went to a midi switching system and didn't need the EVH footswitch, my solo sound was the blue channel with the FX loop on because blue and purple lights  it just happened to also sound awesome, too, so win-win


----------



## Tuco Borborygmus

mniel8195 said:


> thank you! TGP will never send me my confirmation email to become a forum member so i sent an email over to him. Anway i am playing ch 3 right now in my apartment at low volume and it sounds insane. I am digging these settings for at home use. low 8, mid 4, treble max, pres max. gain 4. Using maxon 808 in front with ceramic warpig i have to set the maxon around unity gain. This amps sounds equally cool without the boost. You really have to dime the bass with this thing if you have high output ceramic warpigs and still want to use a boost.


Treble & Pres maxxed??? Woah!!!!!


----------



## Tuco Borborygmus

Fair comments


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Tuco Borborygmus said:


> Treble & Pres maxxed??? Woah!!!!!



I did that AND maxed the gain for the In Flames sound. The suburban, that is me...


----------



## Tuco Borborygmus

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> I did that AND maxed the gain for the In Flames sound. The suburban, that is me...


Damn man! You just gave me a nosebleed!!!


----------



## Wickedout2014

The green channel with the gain up all the way is amazing. I love it actually. I have my low, mid, and high set all at noon. Gives out a good tone. Volume set like at 2 for bedroom volumes. Just my .02 cents.


----------



## Insinfier

Wickedout2014 said:


> The green channel with the gain up all the way is amazing. I love it actually. I have my low, mid, and high set all at noon. Gives out a good tone. Volume set like at 2 for bedroom volumes. Just my .02 cents.



I will try this tonight.


----------



## Wickedout2014

Insinfier said:


> I will try this tonight.



But you can set the EQ to whatever you'd like. That's just where I set mine.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I haven't tried the green channel with the gain way up for crunch sounds, but I get a pretty good clean sound with the gain around 3-3.5, bass and highs at 5, mids at 4, and presence at 5 or 6. I use a compressor up front, so that probably helps a fair bit haha

Actually, those settings work as a good compromise for the blue and green channel. Good cleans and a good crunch sound from the blue channel, though I normally prefer more mids and gain for that.


----------



## Wickedout2014

I tend to leave right there for the blue channel. I love the tone. It's mean sounding. The red channel I don't really even use. I love my blue channel the best. Here's a picture of my amp settings. I mean everyone has their settings different then mine. But this is what I like. Just want to share.


----------



## op1e

Hooked on the Blue channel myself lately. I keep the gain low so my cleans are clean but boost it with a Sparkle Drive outta my 1101. Very Marshally, the Rat works well in front too.


----------



## atticus1088

Pic of my home "oreo" rig. Can't be happier with the tones I'm getting.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

I can finally join this thread!
I love this amp so far even though I've only had it a day. Got a Mesa cab with it, it sounds sick. Here's my rig:


----------



## Wickedout2014

UnattendedGolfcart said:


> I can finally join this thread!
> I love this amp so far even though I've only had it a day. Got a Mesa cab with it, it sounds sick. Here's my rig:



Welcome to the game man! Enjoy it! EVH amps are so bad ass!


----------



## lovehifi

Well was just about to toss in the hat and return the 5150 iii 50 watt for a Marshall DSL100 and cabinet. Just couldn't find my tone. Then I got on some reviews and videos and did some recommended settings. Also moved the amp to another part of the room. Now I have it and have found my sweet spots on the blue and red channels using my Les Paul. Sounds great. Now its a keeper


----------



## mniel8195

were talking low low volume. I have been digging gain at 4, bass at 4, mids at 4-5, and treble and presence to taste depending on the volume.


----------



## RichIKE

falling back in love with mine, retiring the axe fx 2 for live use for a while. just built a new board to go with this. The Evh with my custom Atlas Cabinets OS 4x12


----------



## Uno Mas

Did my first gig with my 50 watt and an Orange cabinet. The blue channel sounded really great on the couple of rock songs we play. This was my first time using a tube amp for a gig, I was very pleased with the outcome. I am relatively new to performing live and had my first gig hazard, the bass player spilled a beer on a shelf above my 5150. Luckily it all stayed on the tolex. I think my head and cabinet are starting to break in, I have noticed a marked improvement in the tone. I have removed the TS9 from my chain and have moved solely to using the orange cab. I am so pleased with my setup that I have played for several hours today.


----------



## RadDadTV

RichIKE said:


> falling back in love with mine, retiring the axe fx 2 for live use for a while. just built a new board to go with this. The Evh with my custom Atlas Cabinets OS 4x12



Hey bud!  love that atlas cab.


----------



## RichIKE

NolanLikesLions said:


> Hey bud!  love that atlas cab.


Nolan! whats up man? I remember you admiring it. Hopefully you guys come back to IL soon, I'll be there for sure/ we should play together again.


----------



## atticus1088

Tossed black knobs on my EVH today.

Sounds more metal.


----------



## Insinfier

There was a short period where everyone was getting a 5150 III.

Now no one is.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Insinfier said:


> There was a short period where everyone was getting a 5150 III.
> 
> Now no one is.



Ahh the great EVH invasion of 2014  

I guess everyone who was in the market for a new amp already got a 5150III. We just need to wait for the next wave of widespread GAS to get new recruits


----------



## Uno Mas

Added another Orange cab to my rig and a Green Rhino Overdrive. This is my first serious rig and I have to say I have been having fun trying out different components!


----------



## Brody

My current setup with Rivers of Nihil on our current tour with Devildriver, Whitechapel, Carnifex, revocation, and fit for an autopsy.


----------



## ADevilsDaydream817

Brody said:


> My current setup with Rivers of Nihil on our current tour with Devildriver, Whitechapel, Carnifex, revocation, and fit for an autopsy.



Looks tasty, what you got hiding in the rack drawer?


----------



## mniel8195

Finally had my evh repaired and it cost me nothing under the fender warranty! I have never been able to use the blue ch and now i am loving it. I just got a suhr modern satin and it sounds amazing through this amp. I am probably going to yank the c pigs out for something allot less hot. I compared both pickups and the ssh+ sounds way way better.


----------



## Brody

ADevilsDaydream817 said:


> Looks tasty, what you got hiding in the rack drawer?



Keeping it simple! Just a tuner, ISP decimator, and Deadhorse OD. On top is the G major 2.


----------



## Tuco Borborygmus

atticus1088 said:


> Tossed black knobs on my EVH today.
> 
> Sounds more metal.


They look ace!!!!
NEED me some of those!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

So I've been doing some tube swapping in my 5153 mini today  

I changed out the stock JJ power tubes for a set of Mesa's I got from taliababa on here. The JJ's didn't die or anything; I just wanted to try something new, plus I can keep the JJ's around for spares since I didn't have any before this. They've made a pretty noticeable difference in feel, though the sound wasn't very greatly impacted. Compared to the JJ's, these have a slightly flatter response with deeper/punchier lows and slightly more highs compared to a slightly rolled off top end response of the JJ set. I feel like the presence and resonance knobs are a little bit more responsive as well. A new pair of Mesa 6l6's can be kind of pricey (mine were used), but they are just rebranded Sovteks, which can be found a good bit cheaper online  

I swapped the V1 preamp tube for a Tung-Sol. I have mixed feelings about it, honestly, so I may put the original JJ back in or try some Mesa's I have laying around (rebranded JJ's, right?) I personally wouldn't recommend the Tung-Sol if you're running your 5153 through a 1x12 or 2x12 cab since it adds a good bit of high end/clarity to an already bright amp, but if you're running a 4x12 it helps give low notes better definition. I'm running a Mesa 4x12 Traditional and/or a 2x12 Rectifier horizontal, so you may have different results if you use a cab with darker speakers. 

I like to run both the 4x12 and 2x12 together with my setup, so I'll be looking for a V1 tube that lies somewhere between the brightness of the Tung-Sol and the darker JJ. Any suggestions for this?


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

I am dissatisfied with the lead tones I have gotten from this amp. I used to like them, then I heard sound clips of a IIC+ and now my dreams are haunted by this glorious tone. To the point where I'm considering trading to a Mark III or IV, even though my 5150 III absolutely nails my dream rhythm tone. Can anyone who has owned a Mesa Mark III or IV talk me into/out of this?


----------



## mniel8195

I just got a suhr koko boost reloaded and it sounds absolutely amazing with the EVH Blue ch. I forgot i had the red ch. for like 4 hours. I think anyone who has this amp should buy one. I never thought i would take my maxon 808 off my board but i did!


----------



## op1e

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> I am dissatisfied with the lead tones I have gotten from this amp. I used to like them, then I heard sound clips of a IIC+ and now my dreams are haunted by this glorious tone. To the point where I'm considering trading to a Mark III or IV, even though my 5150 III absolutely nails my dream rhythm tone. Can anyone who has owned a Mesa Mark III or IV talk me into/out of this?



Have you tried the Blue channel for leads instead? I just made the switch. And if I don't like that I can always switch the EVH preamp in and out of the loop and use a JCM 800 model or something for variety. That's the beauty of the 1101.


----------



## mniel8195

The blue ch with the koko boost is really great for leads. I'm using the clean boost to boost my Rythm sound just a little bit and the mid side for solos.


----------



## op1e

I just use a Sparkledrive outta the 1101 on the blue channel. Ts-9 is set up on the red channel but off by default.


----------



## Insinfier

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> _TWAT's big post about tubes._



I have some spare preamp tubes.

A pair of Ruby/JJ 12AX7ACZ HG. A pair of Sovtek 12AX7WCs. One SOVTEK 12AX7LPS.

I want to try something different. Don't have to use all of them. If you were experimenting, where would you put any of these?

I can't say for sure what tubes came stock with my 5150 III. They're all unlabeled. The manufacturer's box says Feb. 2014, if that gives any info on them.


----------



## skydizzle

I boost mine with a maxon od808 and I love it!


----------



## aprilia4life

After a sh!t tonne of research, I just purchased the 5150 III 50W with matching 2x12 cab. Both in black, the white is cool but the black is timeless. This amp is AWESOME, sounds so brutal and crunchy, which is exactly what I wanted.

One rather surprising development is I think my $450 Epiphone Les Paul Studio Gothic (C Standard Tuning) sounds better than my $1300 Ibanez M80M, who would have thought. Has a bit more crunch and grit to it, and palm muted chords just sound better. 

This amp is perfect for me, easier to move around than the 100W+'ers, sounds better at lower volumes and being 50W, easier to drive the tubes. I LOVE the resonance and presence knobs, I really feel like I could connect the head to any cab and dial in a brutal tone.

Played this thing at band rehearsals and this thing cut through the mix like no one's business, I had to dial down the mids to blend in better!

All in all, very happy, and when bands like Carcass, Grave, Allegaeon and Decapitated are using it, you know it's a winner.

For anyone interested, I have the Yamaha THR10X which has two channels modelled off the EVH 5150 III and I can safely say they are spot on, nice work Yamaha! (Brown 1 and Brown 2)

Oh, and the cleans are sexy as well. Also, people really need to get over the volume bump better channels 1 and 2, it's something you can easily work around if you use your noggin.


----------



## karjim

EH12AX7 is between Tung Sol and JJ...I like JJ best on this amp, the Tung Sol V1 was my tube for years when I played Laney but now, I don't need this brightness and this aggression.
I play all my chugs on the blue channel with a 909...Red channel is really to compress with EMGs, I lost myself in the mix even with the gain at 10 o' clock and the mids at 3 o'clock....With the blue one, presence and mids cranked, the 6505 is back !!!


----------



## aprilia4life

karjim said:


> &#8230; I play all my chugs on the blue channel with a 909&#8230;



Is that the Ibanez TS-9? I looked up 909 and all I could find was the Roland 909 kick drum.

I am hearing mixed opinions on using OD pedals on the 5150 III, some say there's no point, others say it makes all the difference. 

I am a pedal novice (never had one) but I wouldn't mind having the option of adding what could be an additional tone option to the 5150 III. With an OD pedal does it get more into the sounds of a 5150/6505 or 5150II/6505+? A bit more grit and grind? (so hard to come up with names for describing sounds)

So, OD pedal or not? Maxon or Ibanez TS? What kind of sound does it give you, is there any point?


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

aprilia4life said:


> Is that the Ibanez TS-9? I looked up 909 and all I could find was the Roland 909 kick drum.
> 
> I am hearing mixed opinions on using OD pedals on the 5150 III, some say there's no point, others say it makes all the difference.
> 
> I am a pedal novice (never had one) but I wouldn't mind having the option of adding what could be an additional tone option to the 5150 III, what I would imagine the 5150/6505 or 5150II/6505+ to sound like? A bit more grit and grind? (so hard to come up with names for describing sounds)
> 
> So, OD pedal or not? Maxon or Ibanez TS? What kind of sound does it give you, is there any point?



Buy one, try it, return it if you don't like it. As you said, some say there is no point and some say there is so there's really no way to decide except through experience.


----------



## aprilia4life

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> Buy one, try it, return it if you don't like it. As you said, some say there is no point and some say there is so there's really no way to decide except through experience.



Great advice but unfortunately here in Australia there aren't any stores that allow a return unless the item is faulty or it's returned still new in box&#8230;


----------



## Insinfier

5150 III is a beast with and without an overdrive. As someone who is probably a metal guitarist, you should have an overdrive in your arsenal.
It's another tool that can bring any amp you own into new tonal territory; another way for you to tweak your tone even further. Also useful for morphing the Blue channel... From a purring kitten to a roaring mechatiger.

What that overdrive pedal will do to the amp is going to depend entirely on its circuit. Some pedals have a midrange hump while others may be smoother. Some pedals may sap a lot low end from the tone, but you can compensate with the EQ or buy a pedal that is modded or is designed to retain that low end. I'm also not good with describing tone with words.

If you are just getting into the world of overdrives, something like the Green Rhino is a good place to start.

My pedal that I bought on impulse. Then sorta forgot I ordered it and then was surprised when I got an e-mail a few weeks later saying it was ready and shipped. And nah, this wasn't a drunk order.


----------



## mattysbs

I finally found this after owning one for a little over a year. I have been very pleased with the amp even though I don't run in through the Mesa cab anymore (I know, bummer). Now I run it through 2 EVH 1x12's and it is loud. It is the best sounding amp I have played on and will most likely be the only amp I ever own.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

^killer setup! Kinda makes me wish I had a head/rack case that fit my amp better


----------



## yuvioh

I just got my 5150iii and 2x12 cab brand new from GC, but I seem to have problems with channel 3, I don't know how to put it into words but the problem is that I get this crackle sound if I play at low volumes with low gain, it happens every time I play my low strings and the signal dies out fast, if I crack up the gain past 12 o'clock and raise the volume I still get that crackle sound but the amp works a bit fine, also channels 1 & 2 work just fine, it's just channel 3 thats giving me problems. I am a 1st time user with tube amps and I suspect that my amp is defective. So I was wondering what you guys think? Thanks in advance for the help!

EDIT: nevermind, I forgot about the GC's 30day return policy. I returned the old one and they ordered me another one.


----------



## aneurysm

Has anyone changed their Tubes ? I think mine needs a Tube swap but i´m pretty unsure which one´s would be the best ?


----------



## reckoner

Had the ol' creamsicle cranked up last Saturday night.


----------



## skydizzle

reckoner said:


> Had the ol' creamsicle cranked up last Saturday night.



Haha creamsicle!


----------



## reckoner

skydizzle said:


> Haha creamsicle!



Yeah some people make fun... but then they hear it. I secretly want an all black Orange cab though. That would look sick.


----------



## Manhell

Can I join?


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

My EVH had some sort of problem that I can't figure out, it wasn't power tubes and the repair guy who supposedly fixed my amp for two days switched in new preamp tubes and that wasn't it either. Getting no output out of any channels other than a pathetic fart on the red channel. Doesn't matter what guitar or cables I'm using. So the amp has been at Sweetwater the last few days getting fixed or replaced.

I've been forced to use my little Line 6 practice combo. Man, this is killing me, I want my EVH back.  I love this thing, I never want to part with it once I get it back.


----------



## Brody

It's so great to see this thread still going strong! I started it a long time ago never expecting anyone to care. 

Thanks for all of the awesome pictures guys!


----------



## shred-o-holic

I'm in...love my mini


----------



## phaja_

My new sweetie.


----------



## zilla

Late to the party, but better late than never.

Just traded my carvin ct74 for a mint evh 5153 100watt.

My god this head is HUGE


----------



## zilla

so i had a chance to play with this amp tonight

I am blown away by how this thing sounds.. I've tried a few different boost pedals in front of it and as or right now I think my go-to sound is channel 2 with the gain just shy of 50% and a klon klone boost in front of it.

one thing that disappoints me about this amp is how noisy is it. My Mark V and Rivera amps are NOWHERE as noisy as this.. this hiss on channel 3 is crazy. Is this normal?

I tried using a gate that i built in the loop, but it doesn't seem to do anything, but it works fine with all of my other amps... i'm guessing it's because the output level on the effects send is so low (it's barely activating the input signal meter on my gmajor)... 

Is there any way to make the effect send signal level higher?


----------



## Insinfier

My 5150 III seems crazy quiet compared to my Peavey 5150 212. I even play the EVH with an OD and no gate. If the noise seems excessive, investigate those preamp tubes.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

So after having my amp be broken and at Sweetwater for nearly a month it arrived at my house all fixed. Supposedly the problem was a capacitor issue. I'm going home for the weekend in a couple of weeks and I can't wait to play it again, now that I've bought a Flashback and a Decimator II I can't wait to get working on new music.


----------



## zilla

To whoever suggested to turn the presence all the way up and roll back the treble control.... I love you! This with a boost.. Oh my ....ing GOD! Amazing!


----------



## Insinfier

I also rock the presence ridiculously high.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I boost the front end with an OD9 and run everything except the gain and volume at 6, so both the treble and presence are moderately high, but it's controlled with a good amount of mids and bass and the result is a thick, grindy sound with lots of punch


----------



## axxessdenied

My current settings


----------



## Insinfier

Our 50 watts look unbelievably tiny in photos.

But they're surprisingly large when you pull a new one out of the box for the first time...


----------



## aprilia4life

Insinfier said:


> I also rock the presence ridiculously high.



Damn straight, I never thought too much of it (using the presence knob), but when I started cranking the presence and turning down the highs... I was in heaven.

Really gets a nice cut/grind to the tone. Adding my recently bought OD808 just takes it to the next level (which you can't get with the presence knob alone).


----------



## karjim

I'm surprised some ones didn't know this trick. Back in the days all guitarists who played Marshall Laney Soldano cranked the presence and turned down the highs...and it works perfectly with the 5150III today.
Watching those settings above I'm telling myself that the EVHcab is very very mid high oriented compared to my Mesa 212. My god if I dial this amp with this amount of lows, I will have the woof sound of 90's Nu Metal even boosted with a Maxon.


----------



## axxessdenied

Yeah, you really gotta have the lows cranked up high at lower volumes. 
But, there's a reason the 5150s are great. You can always cut through the mix like a champ with one


----------



## zilla

karjim said:


> I'm surprised some ones didn't know this trick. Back in the days all guitarists who played Marshall Laney Soldano cranked the presence and turned down the highs...and it works perfectly with the 5150III today.



I'm coming from Rivera and Mesa land.. those amps don't behave the same way so this trick is brand new to me.


----------



## aprilia4life

zilla said:


> I'm coming from Rivera and Mesa land.. those amps don't behave the same way so this trick is brand new to me.



I'm coming from the land of not playing guitars, so didn't have a clue how to set up an amp 12 months ago (still don't, but getting there!)


----------



## S-O

Bad pic is bad, but check out my shag carpet!

I'll try to post a full rig family photo soon. Amps so far:

5150II
5150III 50w
Mark V
JC120

Now I just a third cab for this lil guy!


----------



## Fringe

Hi all!

I finally also jumped on the EVH train and I don't regret anything. Had my first test drive today at rehearsals, and I'm really blown away.

Definetly one of the best amps I ever played!

You'll notice mine looks a bit different than most out there 

Here some pics: 












Little back story for those who care:
I bought it used from Bart of Guitar Candy Belgium. It was already tolexed green so I thought "why stop there..". So I spray painted the grille in Eddy stripe style (went for a darker green and white for a nice contrast and not too much in your face green), made a little green border on the front plate and installed some LED chain in the back grille and that's basically it. I plan on replacing the front plate to a completely custom made but still need some time for that, bit more complex  ).

P.S.: Next rehearsal I'll have to try the Presence/Highs trick..didn't know that so far!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

^HOLY SHIT  that looks amazing, dude!


----------



## Sleazy_D

What the f**k?!?! That looks the bollocks, so dope.


----------



## karjim

Freakin' awesomeness...A toxic nuclear EVH !


----------



## S-O

Killer! My pic won't load, but I am glad it isn't next to your awesome picture! I like the 5150III 50 w, but I am curious if the 100w is more my thang, I love having independent channel controls.


----------



## skydizzle

^ That lime green looks awesome!


----------



## aprilia4life

S-O said:


> Killer! My pic won't load, but I am glad it isn't next to your awesome picture! I like the 5150III 50 w, but I am curious if the 100w is more my thang, I love having independent channel controls.



I have the 50W and there are sometimes I would love to have separate channels (as this is my only amp for cleans/dirties etc.)

For me I went with the 50 because it was $1000 AUD cheaper, about HALF the size and weight and I didn't need 100W (50W is still sofaking loud).

So yeah, went with the 50W, no regrets.


----------



## Sean Richardson

skydizzle said:


> ^ That lime green looks awesome!




Indeed... Reminds me of the way I felt when I saw that first frankenstrat

Really good


----------



## Fringe

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> ^HOLY SHIT  that looks amazing, dude!





Sleazy_D said:


> What the f**k?!?! That looks the bollocks, so dope.





karjim said:


> Freakin' awesomeness...A toxic nuclear EVH !





S-O said:


> Killer! My pic won't load, but I am glad it isn't next to your awesome picture! I like the 5150III 50 w, but I am curious if the 100w is more my thang, I love having independent channel controls.





skydizzle said:


> ^ That lime green looks awesome!





Sean Richardson said:


> Indeed... Reminds me of the way I felt when I saw that first frankenstrat
> 
> Really good



Thanks a lot for your kind words, I'm glad you guys like it, much appreciated!

Didn't any of you guys think about modding your EVH's? Not that it doesn't look killer as it is, but I just think it's such a good base for being a little creative


----------



## zilla

So apparently I can't leave good enough alone lol

I've spent the last few hours scouring the web for info on how to add a depth/resonance knob to the 100 watt 5153 like the 50 watt version and can't find anything.

I looked at the service schematics on the evh web site and see where the depth knob is in that circuit... Would it be as simple as finding the corresponding location on the 100 watt head and wiring it in?

It looks to be a simple audio taper pot and maybe an extra cap...


----------



## axxessdenied

Blue Channel with an OD


----------



## victim5150

Here's some video of my EVH 100's watters in stereo with my Ozzy tribute. The left one is just slaving off the one next to it. I'm using the blue channel on the main 1oo watt slightly boosted with a Clinch Fx Pico pre which is basically the preamp of an old echoplex.
Sorry couldn't get the video to imbed.
OZZ- A Tribute to Ozzy Osbourne "I Don't Know - YouTube


----------



## Uno Mas

Added a new cab to my rig. Orange 2x12 Jim Root. Despite being Jim's signature cab it delivers a great clean tone. My main guitar has always sounded a little thin with other cabs when playing on Channel 1, but this combination sounds great. Decent clarity and punch on Channel 3. Overall I am impressed, especially since I got it for a really good price. The guy at the music store is a gearhead and warned me initially that the speakers were not made by Celestion, but even he was impressed when I ran the cabinet through its paces.


----------



## DrewE

Hi guys, I decided to go ahead and get the EVH 5150 50w head and this thing sounds great. So far happy with the size and sounds.  

Would you have any recommendations of OD pedals that you prefer to use with this head?

As well I am going to be throwing a noise gate into the mix.... any recommendations?

I have been pushing for a very heavy Periphery/Monuments/Meshuggah-ish tone. Any settings to help me as I am new to these heads and would love some feedback. Thanks everyone in advance!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

^great purchase! 

The most common OD's I've seen people using with this amp are the Maxon OD808 and OD9 (or their Ibanez TS counterparts) and the Green Rhino from Way Huge. 

For a noise gate/suppressor, it's pretty much impossible to go wrong with an ISP Decimator  it's up to you whether you want to use only one gate into the front of the amp or more than one in different positions. 

Amp settings are incredibly subjective, but my personal sweet spot and a good starting point would be as follows:

Channels 1/2: gain ~4, bass/mid/treble at 5, volume as needed

Channel 3 (boosted): gain 3.5, bass/mid/treble at 6, volume as needed

Master presence at 6, resonance 6-7

On the overdrive, set the drive/gain to 0, level most/all the way up, and tone to taste (5-7 works well for me)


----------



## DrewE

So I decided to pick up the Green Rhino and it definitely gives the blue channel something special on top of it all. Would you guys have any recommendations on how to setup this GR to get the most out of it? I am a newb in this territory. Thanks


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

I suggest turning the knobs to see what you like. It would be better for you to get to know your very nice pieces of gear rather than having everyone tell you what works with their guitars. The very nature of tube amps means they are sensitive both to the guitar and playing. That said, the Green Rhino is a Tube Screamer with a couple extra knobs so try TWAT's settings and mess with the other two knobs to taste.


----------



## axxessdenied

I am absolutely in love with my 5153 mini

[SC]http://soundcloud.com/axxessdenied/bloodbath-eaten-5153-min-sm57[/SC]


----------



## axxessdenied

Some more 5153 action!


----------



## op1e

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> ^great purchase!
> 
> The most common OD's I've seen people using with this amp are the Maxon OD808 and OD9 (or their Ibanez TS counterparts) and the Green Rhino from Way Huge.
> 
> For a noise gate/suppressor, it's pretty much impossible to go wrong with an ISP Decimator  it's up to you whether you want to use only one gate into the front of the amp or more than one in different positions.
> 
> Amp settings are incredibly subjective, but my personal sweet spot and a good starting point would be as follows:
> 
> Channels 1/2: gain ~4, bass/mid/treble at 5, volume as needed
> 
> Channel 3 (boosted): gain 3.5, bass/mid/treble at 6, volume as needed
> 
> Master presence at 6, resonance 6-7
> 
> On the overdrive, set the drive/gain to 0, level most/all the way up, and tone to taste (5-7 works well for me)



We run the exact same settings almost, haha. Except I have to keep my presence down for our drop C set, is too harsh with my cab. Turn it up a bit for our 7 string set. Are you running it with your 1101?


----------



## axxessdenied

Do you guys adjust your EQ depending on which guitar you use? I find my EQ is never constant since I'm never playing just one guitar.


----------



## Insinfier

Sometimes. Often switching between a Schecter with Blackouts and an LTD with D-Activators.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

My guitars with passive pickups usually sound good enough without adjusting anything but when I plug in the one with a emg 57/66 set it requires a lot of eq adjustment to sound the way I like. I really like these emg's but I might swap them for passive just so I don't have to turn knobs every time I use that guitar.


----------



## axxessdenied

Haha, If I plug my tele in I have to roll off my treble like crazy and crank the bass.
If I use my 7-string or 8-string I got to cut the bass and turn up the treble a bit. 
My BFR JP with CL/LF has a pretty muddy low end so I got to really cut the bass for that guitar as well. Usually leave my mids/presence around the same spot.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Almost never honestly. I find a tone I like and use different guitars to get different flavors of that tone.


----------



## karjim

Just adjust the gain and the resonance when switching tunings...play Ibanez all the time, passive active basswood mahogany ...not matters
I have always the same sound...mine. 
Mesa 212 cab not anymore TS, any dynamic glutton effect loop with 10 band Eq, not even more a stupid noise gate. Be savage and dumb with this amp like a drunk monkey!. If the cables are good, the guitar clear, the preamp power tubes ok -> Zero noise except if you have too much something. ANd Gain is enemy with EVH 
My amp sounds so much better in a mix with just.....nothing to boost except for solos and clean crunch but it's a different story( loop on ,reverb ,MXR Eq, delay).
Anyway for the brootz, channel 3, presence 7 mids 7 gain 10 o clock here we go, the Gojira vibes...Like Eddie says, "no ....in' boost for distortion, guitar cable amp"


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> Almost never honestly. I find a tone I like and use different guitars to get different flavors of that tone.



+1


----------



## axxessdenied

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> Almost never honestly. I find a tone I like and use different guitars to get different flavors of that tone.



LOL... it's not like changing the EQ on these amps changes the tone.... 

I find certain guitars are just overly bright or too dark depending on what it is.
My Suhr Tele needs a big treble cut and bass cranked. Whereas when I swap to my JP I run the high's a bit higher and CRANK the bass almost to nothingness LOL. The EVH 212 gets you a pretty chunky sound when playing palm mutes and can get a little boomy in my room I find


----------



## axxessdenied

Another vid


----------



## Mountain

Been out of the electric guitar game for years. I am back now and the setup that is helping break me in is an EVH 5150 III 50w with an Orange 2x12. Oh and the guitar is a Charvel DS-1 ST. 

I am happy to part of the family!


----------



## axxessdenied

Mountain said:


> Been out of the electric guitar game for years. I am back now and the setup that is helping break me in is an EVH 5150 III 50w with an Orange 2x12. Oh and the guitar is a Charvel DS-1 ST.
> 
> I am happy to part of the family!



 amazing first post. welcome to the family


----------



## illimmigrant

For those of you who own the amp as well as an Axe FX II, have you tried running the amp model from the Axe fx through your cab? Does it sound pretty similar to real thing?
Also, is the Orange PPC212 cab a good match for this amp? I'm thinking about getting one, but haven't found a place with both units to try out.


----------



## Mountain

illimmigrant said:


> For those of you who own the amp as well as an Axe FX II, have you tried running the amp model from the Axe fx through your cab? Does it sound pretty similar to real thing?
> Also, is the Orange PPC212 cab a good match for this amp? I'm thinking about getting one, but haven't found a place with both units to try out.



Orange cabs are hard to beat. Another option would be the Avatar Contemporary model I believe with Celestion V30s. It is much cheaper and modeled after the Orange. Or Zilla if you can find one (not common in the states as far as I have seen). 

The PPC212 actually carries enough bass to give a good thump on palm mutes. I was worried that because it is smaller. I thought I might be disappointed but it is great. 

This is my 3rd Orange cab. The first 2 were 4x12s. Had an Orange AD30 head on the first one and a Marshall JCM 2000 DSL50 on the second one.



axxessdenied said:


> amazing first post. welcome to the family



HAHA thanks man! Have to arrive in style right?!


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

For Christmas I'm getting a Seymour Duncan 805 OD, I can't wait to see how it sounds with my 5150 III! I'll probably spend my whole break making some fun tonez with it.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Anyone using a Nova System for channel switching with their EVH 5150 III? Instructions for MIDI in the EVH manual seems pretty straight forward for channel switching but being a Noob with that stuff, I wanted to know how hard or easy it is to setup on the Nova.


----------



## Arsenal12

bump


----------



## RustInPeace

I had left my evh 212 at my jam spot for over a year now, and I decided to bring it home on the weekend since I only go there maybe once a month. I have been using a open back 1x12 with a 7080 speaker in it that I thought sounded good... SUCH A DAMN GOOD CAB god I missed it, night and day.


----------



## Vinchester

Got my 5153 50w last week. It's got channel popping sound whenever I change channel, both by foot switch and at the head. Also constant low hum that catches the delay effect in the loop along with channel popping (POP-Pop-pop....).

Took it back to the store to A/B with another unit, and my amp works fine! Tech said it's likely a grounding issue, but my house just had the ground wire re-installed properly. Also the amp and pedals all plug into same outlet.

Any help would be really appreciated.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Try different outlets and plug in your amp and pedals into separate outlets.


----------



## Hyacinth

I just got a 5150 III and I'm noticing a lot of hiss in the tone on my lead channel, anyone else have this issue? If so, how do I get rid of it? I'd heard that the III was way smoother than the earlier 5150s but so far I'm not seeing it


----------



## Ericbrujo

MatthewLeisher said:


> I just got a 5150 III and I'm noticing a lot of hiss in the tone on my lead channel, anyone else have this issue? If so, how do I get rid of it? I'd heard that the III was way smoother than the earlier 5150s but so far I'm not seeing it



I connected a Boss NS-2 in the effects loop and the hiss on mine was gone.


----------



## smucarolina

EMGs suck thru this amp.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

smucarolina said:


> EMGs suck thru this amp.



You are very incorrect


----------



## tothemax

here is my 2014. 100 watt head
changed out the white chickenheads for the black chickenheads. kind of a soldano look.

also modded by ch2 for more gain. 
remove c23 if yours has and replace with a wire. the newer models are done already at the factory.. mine is a 2014 and it was done at the factory. suppose to make the amp more lively.

--- snip one end of r26, in case you dont like you can always resolder it. 
--- replace r25 with 100k resistor. or
you can also run a 220k resistor in parallel with r25.
this will give you almost double the gain on the blue channel. my tech says it is probably what is the difference between the stealth and non stealth models. and OMG is GREAT.
also if you replace r55 with a 10k resistor your clean channel will stay super clean.

this is for the 100 watt head models.
here is mine disregard the tone settings this was before the gain mod.
thought i would pass this on.


----------



## smucarolina

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> You are very incorrect



sounds like fizzy poop. what speaker are you using then? and you can't say I am "incorrect". Good tone is subjective silly.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

I think my EMG 707s sound pretty good through the 5153. Even though I want to change them, I think they sound ballsy.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Black knobs should come stock on the black versions of these heads. Looks so much better!


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

smucarolina said:


> sounds like fizzy poop. what speaker are you using then? and you can't say I am "incorrect". Good tone is subjective silly.



I use a v30. I can absolutely say you are incorrect in the blanket statement that EMGs suck through this amp, because they simply don't. In fact, to me they sound fantastic. If you meant you don't like the sound, you would be fine. However you claimed that they flat-out suck through the amp, and that is not at all true. Maybe try turning down the presence? Or the gain? Or use the blue channel? Or run a tubescreamer? 

I now use blackouts through it, and they have even more output and fizz, and they still sound fuarking br00tlz.



TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Black knobs should come stock on the black versions of these heads. Looks so much better!



Haha the volume knob on my channel 3 broke in half recently and I had to throw one single black knob on there. Gives it character I guess


----------



## Insinfier

Almost every single knob on mine is cracked. Fender had an issue with inferior plastic in early 2014, apparently.


----------



## hvdh

Is biassing needed when just changing the powertubes with new matched JJ 6L6?

If so where on the PCB board I connect my multimeter, turn what to read what readings.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## smucarolina

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> I use a v30. I can absolutely say you are incorrect in the blanket statement that EMGs suck through this amp, because they simply don't. In fact, to me they sound fantastic. If you meant you don't like the sound, you would be fine. However you claimed that they flat-out suck through the amp, and that is not at all true. Maybe try turning down the presence? Or the gain? Or use the blue channel? Or run a tubescreamer?
> 
> I now use blackouts through it, and they have even more output and fizz, and they still sound fuarking br00tlz.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha the volume knob on my channel 3 broke in half recently and I had to throw one single black knob on there. Gives it character I guess



You just proved my point...you said that it sounds "fantastic to me". Tone is subjective. It sucks to me. It flat out sucks. I am right because that is how I feel.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

smucarolina said:


> You just proved my point...you said that it sounds "fantastic to me". Tone is subjective. It sucks to me. It flat out sucks. I am right because that is how I feel.



lol wut


----------



## tothemax

hvdh said:


> Is biassing needed when just changing the powertubes with new matched JJ 6L6?
> 
> If so where on the PCB board I connect my multimeter, turn what to read what readings.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


its always best to rebias after changing power tubes. amp will sound better and the tubes will last longer.
on the 100 watt the points are on the smaller pcb. the adj knob is located to the rite of that near the power section.
if you never did this it is best to have a tech do it.
you can google it and that will help you alot.
after your first time you will know. pretty easy to do.
i would like to explain more but i think your better off to just search google and you will find.


----------



## areyna21

Just drove down to LA this weekend to trade my Mark IV for a EVH 5150iii 100w. I've played it for like an hour so far and it sounds amazing. The most surprising thing is the cleans on this amp. I'm running a zoom cdr-70 in the effects loop and it sounds really good with this amp. I'm running it through a 1960a cab with a decimator ii and ts9dx modded. I didn't use the second channel on the mark IV at all because honestly I didn't like it. I find that all three channels are very usable with this amp.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Sick! Welcome to the family


----------



## Cobhc221

i wish i was an owner of one but i've played enough to say that i do xD


----------



## karjim

EMGs don't suck on these amps plus they are silent (very usefull with this monster). You just have to adjust some knobs.
On channel 3 with an EMG 57-7 (best pup ever) the gain is below 9 o'clock.
On the blue I run my gain at 2 o'clock and it's already a JCM800 Z Wylde boosted

Ulta high gain amp + ultra high out put pup= careful with the settings. Dumb settings drive to dumb sounds.
I DON'T RUN ANY NOISE GATE for Chugging. It's quiet as hell when you push the power section and keep the preamp gain down.
EMGs are not the same: 707 and 57-7 are night and day
I hate when people put all the EMGs in the same bag...so wrong.


----------



## areyna21

The 57-7 is one of my favorite pickups but I personally don't like any other emgs. I have yet to try the 66-7 though but I want to. So far all my favorite neck pickups have come from DIMARZIO and my favorite bridge pickups from bkp. I have some more guitars I have to play through it though. I can see why a lot of people love this amp.


----------



## hvdh

Thanks for your help.
Forgot to mention I have the 50 watt version.
I can not find much or clear info on bias points and adj knob.
Pictures would be welcomed.

Thanks!




tothemax said:


> its always best to rebias after changing power tubes. amp will sound better and the tubes will last longer.
> on the 100 watt the points are on the smaller pcb. the adj knob is located to the rite of that near the power section.
> if you never did this it is best to have a tech do it.
> you can google it and that will help you alot.
> after your first time you will know. pretty easy to do.
> i would like to explain more but i think your better off to just search google and you will find.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

hvdh said:


> Thanks for your help.
> Forgot to mention I have the 50 watt version.
> I can not find much or clear info on bias points and adj knob.
> Pictures would be welcomed.
> 
> Thanks!



http://support.evhgear.com/schematics/EVH_5150III_50W_Mexico_Schematics.pdf

Schematic says TP45 which should be the 1watt resistor labeled R157. The Adjustment pot should be pretty obvious, in mine it is a bright red pot that is labeled "bias adj".

Be careful.


----------



## Alex6534

Agree that the EMG 57/66 set sound amazing through this amp, coming from a guy who can't stand the 81-7/707.


----------



## smucarolina

karjim said:


> EMGs don't suck on these amps plus they are silent (very usefull with this monster). You just have to adjust some knobs.
> On channel 3 with an EMG 57-7 (best pup ever) the gain is below 9 o'clock.
> On the blue I run my gain at 2 o'clock and it's already a JCM800 Z Wylde boosted
> 
> Ulta high gain amp + ultra high out put pup= careful with the settings. Dumb settings drive to dumb sounds.
> I DON'T RUN ANY NOISE GATE for Chugging. It's quiet as hell when you push the power section and keep the preamp gain down.
> EMGs are not the same: 707 and 57-7 are night and day
> I hate when people put all the EMGs in the same bag...so wrong.



Did all that already. Still sucked.


----------



## karjim

smucarolina said:


> Did all that already. Still sucked.


Well, I see but honestly I don't understand...because many people like me have found that:
EVH mini +Mesa 212 +EMG 57-7 on a good guitar is a nice first step to achieve some gorgeous modern metal tones. 
Are you good at the guitar, or do you just chug for pleasure and find your way on recording GEAR & stuff ? In this case the ears are very sensitive to the tone but not too much to the playing by itself.


----------



## karjim

Alex6534 said:


> Agree that the EMG 57/66 set sound amazing through this amp, coming from a guy who can't stand the 81-7/707.


Right? Night and day with this amp but still EMG land...Good bye fizz and flub, hello low mids and clarity
PS: My favorite set with this amp is still Alder body Di marzio The Breed and Drop C....Best metal tone I've ever heard, something between Gojira and Lamb of God ...paradise


----------



## smucarolina

karjim said:


> Well, I see but honestly I don't understand...because many people like me have found that:
> EVH mini +Mesa 212 +EMG 57-7 on a good guitar is a nice first step to achieve some gorgeous modern metal tones.
> Are you good at the guitar, or do you just chug for pleasure and find your way on recording GEAR & stuff ? In this case the ears are very sensitive to the tone but not too much to the playing by itself.



I'm pretty terrible. Can't play that well...but I just think the EVH 5153 is a mid heavy amp. Add V30 (honky) speakers with EMGs shrill hi-end = terrible sucks.


----------



## karjim

smucarolina said:


> I'm pretty terrible. Can't play that well...but I just think the EVH 5153 is a mid heavy amp. Add V30 (honky) speakers with EMGs shrill hi-end = terrible sucks.


V30 are honky with a bad left hand technique  and EMG have shrill hi end if you have bad right hand  ...You're right , you must be a terrible guitar player
( hey it's for kidding, you seem to be a little rigid but I don't want troubles with other fellas, I'm stopping the game right now, good bye mister, I won't borrow you anymore)


----------



## smucarolina

karjim said:


> V30 are honky with a bad left hand technique  and EMG have shrill hi end if you have bad right hand  ...You're right , you must be a terrible guitar player
> ( hey it's for kidding, you seem to be a little rigid but I don't want troubles with other fellas, I'm stopping the game right now, good bye mister, I won't borrow you anymore)



I suck. Can't get good tonez. I think I am going to see the V30. This amp needs greenbacks.

Proof of suckage: https://soundcloud.com/smucarolina/final-guitars-final-cut


----------



## PBGas

The greenback sound great. I had the 212 combo with that and they were super!


----------



## op1e

Agreed with V30 being a bad match up. I played mine thru other guitarist's Mesa OS and a Randall cab. On drop C stuff with an EMG 81 my Presence is pretty much off and gain way down on both channels. Blue channel gets a Rat from the 1101 and no OD half the time on Red. Sometimes I turn the Bad Monkey for that channel. Whole amp is pretty much close to noon or 1 'clock on eq's on my 50w.


----------



## Ænima

Seriously considering EMG 57/66 in my LP custom for my 5153 

its either that or a Nazgul, or Black Winter.... i dont play death metal so im kinda worried the black winter will have to much grind and grit but the nazgul sounds insanely good to me, keith merrow demo'd his Schecter KM-6 and it has "blackened black winters" in it and it was realllllly filthy thick gain, not so articulate...


----------



## axxessdenied

karjim said:


> EMGs don't suck on these amps plus they are silent (very usefull with this monster). You just have to adjust some knobs.
> On channel 3 with an EMG 57-7 (best pup ever) the gain is below 9 o'clock.
> On the blue I run my gain at 2 o'clock and it's already a JCM800 Z Wylde boosted
> 
> Ulta high gain amp + ultra high out put pup= careful with the settings. Dumb settings drive to dumb sounds.
> I DON'T RUN ANY NOISE GATE for Chugging. It's quiet as hell when you push the power section and keep the preamp gain down.
> EMGs are not the same: 707 and 57-7 are night and day
> I hate when people put all the EMGs in the same bag...so wrong.



2'oclock on the gain for the blue channel? Dang man... that's asking for fizzy poop especially with EMGs.
I have the gain set exactly at 9'oclock for the green/blue channel and use boost pedals if necessary for some extra oomph. With titans in my jcustom it's way more than enough gain to sound bone crushing.


----------



## hvdh

TheRileyOBrien said:


> http://support.evhgear.com/schematics/EVH_5150III_50W_Mexico_Schematics.pdf
> 
> Schematic says TP45 which should be the 1watt resistor labeled R157. The Adjustment pot should be pretty obvious, in mine it is a bright red pot that is labeled "bias adj".
> 
> Be careful.



Thanks and the warning!

Are there any pics of this procedure around here?


----------



## guitar92691

hi all,this is my first post on this site,just got my 5150 III last week,here are some pics of my gear


----------



## guitar92691

deleted accidental post


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Awesome collection  I'd wear the shit out of that bandanna on top of your stack


----------



## Revertigo

This thing is a monster. Gain structure took some getting used to. But it smokes everything I put it up against.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

smucarolina said:


> I suck. Can't get good tonez. I think I am going to see the V30. This amp needs greenbacks.
> 
> Proof of suckage: https://soundcloud.com/smucarolina/final-guitars-final-cut



Are you on crack. There are a lot of guitarists that like that tone. Myself included. WTF are you talking about "fizzy mess?" You mean the distortion? I agree that it doesn't fit the music you're going for but come on.


----------



## Insinfier

I listened to that clip and liked it. Then immediately assumed he was being sarcastic.


----------



## sage

For me, EMGs + 5153 50W + Mesa V30 loaded 4x12 = pure, simple tonal bliss. Sounds spectacular. Haven't been happier with my tone in 27 years of playing. 

smucarolina, you think too much. Keep playing. Your demo sounds really good.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

sage said:


> For me, EMGs + 5153 50W + Mesa V30 loaded 4x12 = pure, simple tonal bliss. Sounds spectacular. Haven't been happier with my tone in 27 years of playing.
> 
> smucarolina, you think too much. Keep playing. Your demo sounds really good.



Replace 4x12 with 2x12 and you've got my setup. I'm considering not going with an SD Nazgul/Sentient set and changing to the 57/66 EMG set, or trying an 81-7 over my current 707. Either way, even right now it's so punchy when I dial it in right.


----------



## guitar92691

is it normal to get some buzz out of the amp like this? i took some vids and heres them together,the clean channel doesnt buzz,its when i turn the gain up on the blue and red channel,i also tried unplugging my pedalboard and plugging my amp into a different socket,same stuff both ways. it seems kinda normal to me.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8wEJMkezAc


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

It's not a silent amp by any means, so noise is going to be pretty normal. The green channel doesn't buzz (or is just really soft) because there's not much gain being used. The red and blue channels buzz more because there's more gain being used, especially as you turn up the gain/volume. 

I noticed in the video that the noise stopped when you clicked on the tuner, which means that another, and equally large, culprit of noise is your pickups. Throw a Decimator on your board between the guitar and the amp (but before any time-based effects) and you should be good  you could also add another gate in the FX loop to silence the preamp section of the amp for _total_ silence when you stop playing. This can also be achieved with a Boss NS-2 or the G-string version of the Decimator when using the 4 cable method.


----------



## guitar92691

thanks bud,ill look into getting a gate for the effects loop


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I've found that if you're only using one gate in your rig, it's better to have it in front of the amp. That way, it's controlling the noise from your guitar _only_ rather than having to deal with the preamp noise on top of that, which is far better for any fast stop-start riffing since it'll catch faster. 

That only goes for pedals like the regular Decimator, Hush, or MXR Smart Gate, though. Again, with an NS-2, Noise Clamp, or Decimator G-string you can control the noise in front of and after the preamp section of the amp with the 4 cable method.


----------



## smucarolina

Played my guitar today some more. EMGs sound sterile. No dynamics. Quiet...hi output, but lack "feel". Very shrill. 

So question is...for my tastes...wut do I need?


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Sounds like you just want a thicker/warmer *probably* passive pickup  have you tried the 18v mod? Or if you're using the 81/85 set you should definitely try putting the 85 in the bridge, both with and without the 18v mod, just to see. I used to have an 18v modded 85 in one of my guitars and it was great for chuggy riffs and stuff. Definitely more dynamics than an 81, too. 

For passives, maybe look into the BKP C-Pig, Dimarzio Dominion, Titan, and Super 3, and the Duncan Custom.


----------



## aprilia4life

My opinion of EMG81's with my 5153 are a bit hit and miss. One thing I have noticed is it doesn't play nice with my OD808, I need to switch it off with the EMG's otherwise it's too much gain and loses too much bass.


----------



## smucarolina

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Sounds like you just want a thicker/warmer *probably* passive pickup  have you tried the 18v mod? Or if you're using the 81/85 set you should definitely try putting the 85 in the bridge, both with and without the 18v mod, just to see. I used to have an 18v modded 85 in one of my guitars and it was great for chuggy riffs and stuff. Definitely more dynamics than an 81, too.
> 
> For passives, maybe look into the BKP C-Pig, Dimarzio Dominion, Titan, and Super 3, and the Duncan Custom.



Titan and Pig...mmm

Why the Pig over other BKPs?


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I have a Titan in one of my guitars and had a C-Pig in another. 

The Titan is similar to a D-Activator, but less hot, smoother, thicker, and clearer overall. The Warpig is warm, but crazy aggressive with emphasis on the lower mids and bass. It's not the tightest pickup to ever exist, but it's certainly not loose. It's tied for 2nd place with the D-Activator in the "most aggressive pickup I've tried" list (M7 is #1)


----------



## jc986

Question about the grill on these, since I may be getting one in the next couple weeks. Are the stripes on the grill removable? I don't care for the way they look, and would prefer it without the stripes. I know it's blasphemy, but I can't stand Van Halen or the aesthetics that are gaudily plastered all over the gear he endorses.


----------



## mniel8195

I really did not like the ceramic warping with my evh. I switched to holy divers and felt like they were a much better suit output wise


----------



## Stooly

Found one of these bad boys and it didn't disappoint! Very tight and cuts through the mix better than any of my other amps. The blue channel is definitely the sweet spot though. EVH 5150III-S Stealth


----------



## Insinfier

jc986 said:


> Question about the grill on these, since I may be getting one in the next couple weeks. Are the stripes on the grill removable? I don't care for the way they look, and would prefer it without the stripes. I know it's blasphemy, but I can't stand Van Halen or the aesthetics that are gaudily plastered all over the gear he endorses.



Yes, but the stripes and the logos (EVH, 5150 III) are all one piece. Or they are _appear_ to be. You'll lose those if you remove the stripes. If that bothers you.


----------



## jc986

Insinfier said:


> Yes, but the stripes and the logos (EVH, 5150 III) are all one piece. Or they are _appear_ to be. You'll lose those if you remove the stripes. If that bothers you.



I'm okay with losing the logos. I was mainly curious if the stripes and the grill were one or if the stripes can come of separately. Based on what you are saying, it sounds like they can, which is great. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Insinfier

I know...dusty... Sort of live in a rural area. There's no end to the dust. Even my packages arrive with a fine layer of dust on them.

All the pieces are separate. You can easily remove them.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

jc986 said:


> I know it's blasphemy, but I can't stand Van Halen or the aesthetics that are gaudily plastered all over the gear he endorses.



I'm quite the opposite; I've been curious about removing the stripes on my amp so I can refinish it in white to make them stand out even _more_ 

I'm even planning on painting the faceplate of my 6505 combo bright blue and putting white and black Van Halen-style stripes on it because I'm obnoxious


----------



## areyna21

So after playing this amp about a week I ran into a problem. I am a big user of my effects loop for pedals. I found that this loop for some reason is very noisy which is the only flaw I've found in this amp. Luckily I have a zoom CDR-70 which is an amazing pedal for very cheap considering what you get. This pedal come with a noise suppressor built into the pedal. I cannot believe how well this thing worked to cut the noise that was going on. I'm going to do a video soon to show you guys what I'm talking about.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Hmm, I've never had any issues with extra noise while using the effects loop on my head. Normal amp noise, sure, but nothing more when the loop is active. You might try a new preamp tube in the spot that affects the loop (not sure which one this is, sorry)


----------



## jc986

Pretty sure the 100w version has a tube powered effects loop, but not the 50w version. If it's the 100w version, I would definitely start with the V7 tube. Per http://support.evhgear.com/schematics/EVH_5150III_TubeChart.pdf


----------



## areyna21

Yeah I'm going to have to check that out. Found this problem going on with a few people actually. It is the 100w version so thanks for the advice.


----------



## tothemax

check your preamp tubes and or cables.
no problems at all on my 100 watt head. 5153 has one of the best loops.


----------



## hvdh

TheRileyOBrien said:


> http://support.evhgear.com/schematics/EVH_5150III_50W_Mexico_Schematics.pdf
> 
> Schematic says TP45 which should be the 1watt resistor labeled R157. The Adjustment pot should be pretty obvious, in mine it is a bright red pot that is labeled "bias adj".
> 
> Be careful.



2morrow it is Bias time. 
Got the Bias adapter from Tube-Town and solderd the adapter.
Did some research and feel I am ready for it.
And with a Bias adapter it is MUCH saver.

Thanks to all who helped me out!


----------



## jc986

I'll be joining the EVH 5150 III club tomorrow. I talked to my sales engineer at Sweetwater today and got an awesome deal on a brand new 50 watt head. My goal is to downsize a bit from my current amps (Mesa Mark V & Peavey 6505+) and I'm hoping the EVH will be able to replace both amps for me.


----------



## Insinfier

Replacing a Mark V... I doubt it.

6505+? That depends on what kind of gain you prefer.


----------



## jc986

Insinfier said:


> Replacing a Mark V... I doubt it.
> 
> 6505+? That depends on what kind of gain you prefer.



I love the Mark V, and for cleans and for leads it's perfect. However, most of my playing is metal rhythm, which I've been preferring my 6505+ for lately. The issue with the 6505+ is that the cleans aren't that great. From clips I've heard the EVH's clean channel is far superior to that of the 6505+ and the blue and red channels can get in the same ballpark for the heavy stuff.


----------



## Insinfier

The cleans are fantastic and with an overdrive pedal for a boost, you have two awesome distortion channels for your metal. I bet you'll enjoy it.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

jc986 said:


> I love the Mark V, and for cleans and for leads it's perfect. However, most of my playing is metal rhythm, which I've been preferring my 6505+ for lately. The issue with the 6505+ is that the cleans aren't that great. From clips I've heard the EVH's clean channel is far superior to that of the 6505+ and the blue and red channels can get in the same ballpark for the heavy stuff.



This is pretty much why I sold my Mark V after I got my EVH. I love the MkV for cleans and solo tones, but the EVH just fit my style better and still covered cleans pretty well, so I decided that it didn't really make *financial* sense to keep both amps around. I'd definitely love to own another Mark V someday, though. 

You'll love the 5153, man


----------



## tothemax

hvdh said:


> 2morrow it is Bias time.
> Got the Bias adapter from Tube-Town and solderd the adapter.
> Did some research and feel I am ready for it.
> And with a Bias adapter it is MUCH saver.
> 
> Thanks to all who helped me out!


no problem man. let us know how it goes.


----------



## hvdh

tothemax said:


> no problem man. let us know how it goes.



DONE and the result is a more lively amp.  
Measured voltage pin 3 and 8 500 Volts. And the Bias was 26,5/27,5

After some time playing and using my ears the Bias end number is 30,4.
Was very easy peasy with de Bias adapter.

No need anymore to bring it to the amp doctor for some biasing! I now know how to do this myself. THANKS!


----------



## demorior

proud to say I've joined your ranks as of last night! can't wait to test it out


----------



## jc986

demorior said:


> proud to say I've joined your ranks as of last night! can't wait to test it out



Congrats! You'll enjoy it. I don't think there's a better amp out right now for the price.


----------



## areyna21

I ended up changing the first preamp tube and the effects loop tube which is the 7th. It really has taken away a large amont of the noise. It's pretty much almost non existent at this point. Going to end up swaping the rest out little by little. I used this live and at a couple practices so far with those tubes changed and it sounds good. I was surprised at how well this amp takes effects.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Nice! Which tubes did you end up swapping in?


----------



## areyna21

I ended up just putting in some jj 12ax7s because that's what I have a available locally. I considered trying out some sovteks because I've used those in the past and like them. The jj's are sounding pretty good though.


----------



## jc986

On the subject of tubes, have any of you played around with which preamp tubes tend to sound best in the 50w? Mine came with all JJ's, and I'm really happy with the way the amp sounds, but I'm always interested in seeing what's out there. I know that swapping the V1 tube in some amps makes a huge difference. I'm thinking about buying a couple of different flavor 12ax7's and curious if any of you had any recommendations.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

My amp came with all JJ tubes and I swapped in a Tung Sol 12ax7 in the V1 position. I feel it has a little better clarity and definition, sort of like taking a blanket off of the JJ, you know? Not a world of difference, but it's certainly noticeable, and I like it. 

I also swapped out the power tubes for a pair of Mesa 6l6's and and I far prefer them to the JJ's  again, like taking a blanket away. Crisper highs, extended/more punchy lows, and maybe a little extra headroom. I've read that the Mesa power tubes are just rebranded Sovtek wxt's, so I've been curious to try out a Sovtek WXT+ pair since those aparently have more headroom than the normal ones.


----------



## jc986

I've heard that the Sovtek power tubes are the way to go. Did you bias the amp yourself, or take it to a tech? I was planning on getting a few tubes to roll through the V1 slot and possible other slots, so I'll definitely get a couple Tung-Sols. Might give a Sovtek 12AX7WC & an EH 12AX7 a try as well. 

I heard that the original 100w heads came with Sovtek & EH preamp tubes & Sovtek power tubes.


----------



## archimage

I have a Harley Benton G212 Vintage with my 5153 50W, it sounds good, but I find it a little harsh. I'm thinking about buying the original EVH cab because I can get it for a good price (almost the same as HB). I have heard that harshness of the HB could be the chinese version of the V30 poor quality, or the fact that they didn't break in yet. Some say that even if they break they don't compare to the UK V30 present in the Mesa Boogie. I'm a bit confused what could be the best compromise for this head, as I like the tone not to be too harsh, but precise and harmonically rich. I'd like to buy one thing not very expensive, but the best quality for a good cab and not waste too much money and changing every time or buying something overated.

Have anyone compared the HB G212 with the EVH 2X12 Cabs and the Mesa 2x12 ? 

Thanks a lot for your advice.


----------



## op1e

I've seen people go the Tung-Sol gold pin route in a lot of different amps, many saying chimey'er cleans. I'd like to maybe do that and try at-7's in a couple of the lost slots for the red channel to tame the crazy amount of gain. Reason being, I hear the amp fattens up when you turn the gain up. And on that red channel I can never get it much past 9'o clock and do quick stops.


----------



## jc986

I have the 50w and liked the way the JJ's sounded, but did some tube rolling and ended up liking the amp best with no JJ's in the pre. 

Here's what I settled on:

V1	Tungsol
V2	Ruby AC7 HG
V3	Ruby 7025SS
V4	Ruby 7025SS
V5	Tungsol
V6	Ruby 7025SS
V9	Sovtek LPS

I am noticing less fizz and more clarity. Like taking a blanket off the cab. There seems to be more usable gain on channel 3 as well. It doesn't turn to mush until around 3 o'clock, where before anything over 12 o'clock was too mushy for me.


----------



## theturning

Guys, I'm looking for a KSE tone using this amp and I think I'm not getting close enough to their sound. 
I Would like to know if there's anybody here who can actually do it and give me some tips.

I got a shure sm57 and a harley benton cab (212 V30).

Thanks!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

If I'm not mistaken, KsE's sound has pretty much always been a blend of a Framus Cobra and a Rectifier or just a Rectifier on the old stuff, and recently the Ironhearts. All of those amps are pretty different from the EVH, but it should still be able to put out a pretty convincing KsE sound with the right settings. 

I'd try the blue channel with everything at noon, then adjust from there. It's a little fatter, less saturated, and has a different type of midrange cut which will get you closer to the character of a Rectifier. Obviously not the _same_ sound, but closer than the red channel will likely get you  and of course a boost out front


----------



## op1e

I've been reading up and found out the way I wanna go with tubes in my 50w. Sovtek LPS in v2 for smoothing the whole amp out and clarity, and a 5751 in v4 for that dam harsh red channel. Supposed to make the red channel a bit more like the blue. The Sovtek WXT power tubes sound like a good idea eventually as well. I've been practicing and gigging this thing every week for 15 months, should probly do pre's soon.


----------



## theturning

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> If I'm not mistaken, KsE's sound has pretty much always been a blend of a Framus Cobra and a Rectifier or just a Rectifier on the old stuff, and recently the Ironhearts. All of those amps are pretty different from the EVH, but it should still be able to put out a pretty convincing KsE sound with the right settings.
> 
> I'd try the blue channel with everything at noon, then adjust from there. It's a little fatter, less saturated, and has a different type of midrange cut which will get you closer to the character of a Rectifier. Obviously not the _same_ sound, but closer than the red channel will likely get you  and of course a boost out front



Thanks for the tip!

The biggest problem here I guess it's the mic positioning. Do I need to find a good position first (with all settings on noon) or the other way? It seems like it's closer to their tone when I put the mic like near the cab's edge...


----------



## CVK85




----------



## MitchBTB

Happy to have joined the club. Very happy.




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MitchBTB

Deleted post cos I'm a spaz


----------



## rexbinary

I think I can join now


----------



## Genghis

Hi, very new to the forum and seven strings, but just thought I'd chime in. I've been using Fractal Audio Axe-FX for years, and recently picked up an EVH 5150 III 50w in Ivory. It has been modded with concentric gain and volume knobs to better handle the volume jump on the green/blue channel. 






I absolutely love this amp; enough that I sold my Axe-FX II and replaced it with the FX8 for effects only. Modeling got me close, but this thing is the real deal and takes things to another level. Using it mostly for recording so far, but would like to get out and get playing with a band again.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Sick! I really like the idea of concentric pots for the green/blue channels. Was that a mod that you did or that a previous owner had done? I'm a little surprised nobody else has posted about, done, or thought of this mod before 

I think it would be cool to go even further and do the same for the bass/mid/treble controls as well, giving you three truly independent channels like the 100w version of the amp.


----------



## Genghis

Previous owner had it done by FJA mods. He does other things as well, but that's the only mod that was done for this amp. I'm digging the sound just the way it is, so not sure I'd want any other mods. 

I kind of like that idea for the bass, mid and treble. Never heard of anyone doing that; not sure if it could be done, but it sounds like it would be cool if they could do it.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

New member of the club too (well a little over a month ago I got this beast) and I love this thing!!





For any other owners, when I go to replace the tubes, do I need to do anything else special besides just replacing them? Like, if the Power Tubes are changed, does the amp have to be biased? Thanks!


----------



## aneurysm

archimage said:


> I have a Harley Benton G212 Vintage with my 5153 50W, it sounds good, but I find it a little harsh. I'm thinking about buying the original EVH cab because I can get it for a good price (almost the same as HB). I have heard that harshness of the HB could be the chinese version of the V30 poor quality, or the fact that they didn't break in yet. Some say that even if they break they don't compare to the UK V30 present in the Mesa Boogie. I'm a bit confused what could be the best compromise for this head, as I like the tone not to be too harsh, but precise and harmonically rich. I'd like to buy one thing not very expensive, but the best quality for a good cab and not waste too much money and changing every time or buying something overated.
> 
> Have anyone compared the HB G212 with the EVH 2X12 Cabs and the Mesa 2x12 ?
> 
> Thanks a lot for your advice.



Hi,

never played the HB G212 or Mesa but the EVH 2x12 is a great Cab to use with the 50W.
I have the EVH 4x12 and it´s sounds great but so does the 2x12 ! But consider, if it´s a new EVH Cab you probably don´t like the Tone cause the Speaker´s aren´t broken in, so just give it some Time.
I also have a Heritage 2x12 Cab ( G12H30 / V30 ) and this also sounds great.
You really have to testdrive as many Cabs as possible to see what you like best !


----------



## CVK85

One more. Made one more batman logo for the cab so it the one I have in the head. 

6 months after buying the amp and the honeymoon isn't over. Its the amp I've been waiting for for years. I swapped 1 of the g12s in the cab for a v30. G12+v30 combo is perfect for this amp.


----------



## RustInPeace

What does the V30 add to the sound of the cab?


----------



## CVK85

RustInPeace said:


> What does the V30 add to the sound of the cab?



I've never been good at reviews or describing sounds, but I'll try...

I feel the g12 gives me more low end smoothness, and the v30 hits a sweet spot in the mid's that I really like. It adds a real crispness that balances very well with the g12h. I just tried it for the hell of it, and was suprised in how well the experiment went. A lot of it also probably has to do with me using mostly v30 in the past with other amps. I have always prefered them. Try it. You might like it too.


----------



## CVK85

TheShreddinHand said:


> New member of the club too (well a little over a month ago I got this beast) and I love this thing!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For any other owners, when I go to replace the tubes, do I need to do anything else special besides just replacing them? Like, if the Power Tubes are changed, does the amp have to be biased? Thanks!


Yes you do. I had my tech do mine when I had annother issue with the volume pot. Had him bias it a hotter than stock (they come biased low usually). It sounds so much better this way


----------



## Brody

Wow its awesome to see how much this thread has taken off! So sick to see all of these badass amps on one spot!


----------



## TheShreddinHand

CVK85 said:


> Yes you do. I had my tech do mine when I had annother issue with the volume pot. Had him bias it a hotter than stock (they come biased low usually). It sounds so much better this way



Interesting, I reached out to EVH/Fender on bias and tubes to buy and got this response:

[FONT=&quot]Hello Eric,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]You will want to use the Groove Tubes ECC83S preamp tubes - GT-ECC83-S | Groove Tubes Tubes
and you will want to use the GT 6L6S in a duet in a rating from 8-10 (or high rating) - Groove Tubes TUBE GT-6L6-S R1 DUET[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]These are the exact tubes we use from factory just with the GT and/or JJ label removed. You should not need to adjust the bias if you stick with those tubes in that power rating.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]There is no definitive lifespan on tubes. If you are using mostly distorted sounds, it can be even more difficult. However, if you feel you are loosing volume/headroom, you can't really get a proper clean tone or if one of the tubes physically goes bad. I personally go by time on an amp that I use regularly with 1 year on the power tubes and 2 years on the preamp tubes. That way I tend to stay ahead of problems that may come up instead of a tube going down on be during a gig. Always good to have spares![/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Hope that helps![/FONT]


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

I biased mine hotter after a tube swap and I thought it sounded horrible so I put it back down to stock. The circuit was designed around colder running tubes so I wasn't surprised. 

If you like it though, there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Yup, they emailed me back again and said bias is at 60 mv


----------



## RustInPeace

I think I need new power tubes. Going onto year 3 with this set and the amp has seem to lost a bit of punch and some gain in channel 2. Probably going to drop a Mesa pair in, as they are usually pretty good tubes and they are actually the cheapest to buy.


----------



## EdgeCrusher

I just picked up the 50 watt head to potentially replace my 6505+ combo, and I am on the fence with it. My main issues are that it has too much gain, and is too bright. I can't seem to get a lead tone that I like with it. Maybe it just doesn't match well with my cab? I'm using a Peavey 412MS with Celestion g12k-85 speakers, which do have a bit of that g12t-75 high end sizzle to them.

I also am getting the annoying pop sound when using the footswitch. I read earlier in this thread about letting it warm up and use the clean channel for a while before pressing any buttons, but this only worked a couple times for me so far. Is there a fix for this?


----------



## zilla

Found a great deal on a carvin legacy 4x12 with v30 speakers

Would this be a good match for the 100 watt head?


----------



## quassarmetal

Hello there!

I have a EVH 5150 50w head connected to a Blackstar HTV412 cabinet (which comes with the Blackstar HT100)

The point is that i sold the HT100 long ago, because I play modern death metal, and did not fit the sound that I like.

The EVH 5150 50w is a beast, but I feel that I do not get the full profit with such cabinet. Not a bad cabinet, but plays in another league

I was thinking of buying the EVH 2x12 cabinet, because I do not want to spend much money, but I'm afraid of losing power or punch to move from 4x12 to 2x12

What is your opinion? Is it worth having a better cabinet even if it is smaller? I play many concerts where the instruments are not miked or pass through mixer (small clubs), and do not want to lose power because of the cab size

Thoughts?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## RustInPeace

^^ The matching 212 suits it very well, plenty of punch.


----------



## quassarmetal

RustInPeace said:


> ^^ The matching 212 suits it very well, plenty of punch.



How about overall volume? It lose much volume?

THANKS!


----------



## RustInPeace

It still pushes plenty of air!


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

The 2x12 is pretty big/deep in size and sounds great. I would prefer it over the 4x12 in nearly every way other than "looking cool".


----------



## RustInPeace

I picked up some Mesa power tubes and a Tungsol 12ax7 for V1, dropping them in tonight! Lately I've found that channel 2 has low or no gain to it, not like it used to.

Havent changed power tubes in 3 years, suppose its time lol.


----------



## quassarmetal

Hello there!

Thanks for your answers, I finally bought a EVH 2x12, it is brutal! I have not lost any volume, also sounds a lot better than my old Blackstar 4x12, the tilt-back legs are a great invention, big sound in a small space!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

RustInPeace said:


> I picked up some Mesa power tubes and a Tungsol 12ax7 for V1, dropping them in tonight! Lately I've found that channel 2 has low or no gain to it, not like it used to.
> 
> Havent changed power tubes in 3 years, suppose its time lol.



I dropped in some Mesa power tubes and a Tung Sol V1 in mine a good while back and really like them; more clear and defined than the stock all-JJ setup. I've been thinking it's about time to replace my power tubes, though, but will likely just swap in some Sovteks since they're the same but usually cheaper to find. I may also try an EHX and/or 5717 in the V1 spot for giggles, but I still think the Tung Sol is a great fit. 

How are you liking the new tubes?


----------



## RustInPeace

Seems slightly less fizzy. I still roll back the presence to about 10 oclock, but it definitely sounds great! Very subtle but its there.


----------



## EdgeCrusher

I swapped in the "low gain" eurotubes set from my 6505+ combo into my 50 watt head yesterday. JJ ecc82 in v1 and v2, ecc83 in the rest. This dropped the gain quite a bit. I'm actually liking the gain cranked up to around 3 o'clock on the red channel now, when before I didn't want to put it above 9 o'clock with the stock tubes. Mine also came with unlabeled tubes, are these Chinese or unlabeled JJ's?

I also tried plugging the 5150 iii into the 6505+ 112 combo speaker, which is an Eminence Swamp Thang. This speaker suits the amp MUCH better than the G12K-85's in my Peavey 412MS. This cut down on the fizzy highs that were really keeping me from liking the EVH, and the low end is also much fuller and tighter. The combination of the low gain tubes and the Swamp Thang is sounding really nice now! I also figured out the popping noise when changing channels is due to a bad cable on my pedalboard.


----------



## op1e

I ran mine with Swamps and Legends. It still had a ton of presence. I kept my highs close to noon and my Presence below 11 o'clock. I never did get to try some lower gain pre's in it. The red channel fattened up at around noon on gain, but was uncontrollable above 11. I may get another one of these and go another round. First off, a 12au7 in the PI as recommended, a pair of Mesa 6L6's or Sovtek WXT+ for power, then roll the first 2 tubes as you did.


----------



## chopeth

Hi mates!

I just got a 5150 50w, I'll post pics later though mine is the normal ivory one, no mods and cool stuff you're showing here. I have two quick questions:

1. I don't have a cab yet and could resist trying it with headphones yesterday, a friend told me not to do this again because I could destroy the transformer since it ALWAYS has to be connected to a cab to allow the energy steming from it go out of the head, is it true? In that case, I won't switch it on again until I get the cab.

2. My friend told me the sound out of the cab is much better than that of the headphones alone, which made me feel a big relief, because I thought the third channel sounded overwhelmingly trebblish and hissing. True too, I hope?


----------



## Inguilles

you never connect a tube amp without cab
.unless this has built-in load box inside. but this is not normal,and yours does not carry
and you do not worry with the cabin, it sounds much better


----------



## musicaldeath

Guess I am part of the club now. Got this last week. It is awesome.


----------



## Emperoff

chopeth said:


> Hi mates!
> 
> I just got a 5150 50w, I'll post pics later though mine is the normal ivory one, no mods and cool stuff you're showing here. I have two quick questions:
> 
> 1. I don't have a cab yet and could resist trying it with headphones yesterday, a friend told me not to do this again because I could destroy the transformer since it ALWAYS has to be connected to a cab to allow the energy steming from it go out of the head, is it true? In that case, I won't switch it on again until I get the cab.
> 
> 2. My friend told me the sound out of the cab is much better than that of the headphones alone, which made me feel a big relief, because I thought the third channel sounded overwhelmingly trebblish and hissing. True too, I hope?



Dude, you're lucky the amp is still working 

1. You need something that can handle the load (be it a cabinet, dummy load, etc), or you can indeed blow the amp.

2. Headphone outs always tend to sound crappy. Remember that's the poweramp output, not the sound that comes out of the speakers (or mic'ed), which is the one you're used to hear.

So yeah, both are true. Now I just need to get one 

Saludos


----------



## jc986

Emperoff said:


> Dude, you're lucky the amp is still working
> 
> 1. You need something that can handle the load (be it a cabinet, dummy load, etc), or you can indeed blow the amp.
> 
> 2. Headphone outs always tend to sound crappy. Remember that's the poweramp output, not the sound that comes out of the speakers (or mic'ed), which is the one you're used to hear.
> 
> So yeah, both are true. Now I just need to get one
> 
> Saludos



Actually it is perfectly safe to run the 5153 50w with the headphones without a cab. This is per the designer of the amp, Howard Kaplan.

http://www.thegearpage.net/board/index.php?threads/evh-5150-iii-50w-part-ii.1052359/page-32

Look at the quote in the third post in that link.


----------



## chopeth

jc986 said:


> Actually it is perfectly safe to run the 5153 50w with the headphones without a cab. This is per the designer of the amp, Howard Kaplan.
> 
> http://www.thegearpage.net/board/index.php?threads/evh-5150-iii-50w-part-ii.1052359/page-32
> 
> Look at the quote in the third post in that link.



This is what I read in the manual (stupid me, went unnoticed the first time):

_"A speaker must always be plugged into one of the speaker jacks when the EVH amplifier is on or damage may ocurr. Switch the amplifier off or stand by while changing speaker connections or impedance settings"_


----------



## chopeth

Well, I finally am IN the EVH 5150 III owners club. Here are some pics I posted somewhere but consider they should be here:



















I also own a Digitech RP1000 and I'd like to use it for effects only with the 4 cable method. Anyone has experience with the effects loop of this beauty?


----------



## RustInPeace

I run a Pod HD 500x in the loop with 5cm (the fifth being midi for channel switching) with VERY good results!


----------



## EdgeCrusher

I've read that these come with JJ tubes, but my 50 watt has unlabeled preamp and poweramp tubes. Can anyone confirm whether they are JJ's or Chinese tubes?


----------



## jc986

They use unlabeled JJ tubes.


----------



## chopeth

RustInPeace said:


> I run a Pod HD 500x in the loop with 5cm (the fifth being midi for channel switching) with VERY good results!



But the RP1000 is no midi.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

chopeth said:


> But the RP1000 is no midi.



He just uses midi for switching channels via the hd500 so it has no bearing on the sound.


----------



## Kurt CoBrainmatter

I am looking to buy a new amp and am thinking about getting an EVH 5150iii and one of the things that I have not seen a lot about is how much it is to retube the amp as it has 7 pre amp tubes and 2 power tubes (I think) this is honestly one of the only reasons I have not already bought the amp I also know that tubes can vary in prices just looking for ball park prices thanks in advance


----------



## Insinfier

2 years in and still on stock tubes. Just keep a pair of power tubes and a few preamps in the closet and don't sweat it.


----------



## jc986

Kurt CoBrainmatter said:


> I am looking to buy a new amp and am thinking about getting an EVH 5150iii and one of the things that I have not seen a lot about is how much it is to retube the amp as it has 7 pre amp tubes and 2 power tubes (I think) this is honestly one of the only reasons I have not already bought the amp I also know that tubes can vary in prices just looking for ball park prices thanks in advance



Preamp tubes last indefinitely and only need to be changed one at a time if they fail. Power tubes should get at minimum 9-12 months under regular playing at loud volumes. If you are playing at bedroom volumes then they should last a lot longer than that. A pair of power tubes (I like the Sovtek 6L6WXT+ for the 5153) should only be around $50. Average cost of a preamp tube is about $15 but like I mentioned you wouldn't need to replace all at once and they last for years in most cases.


----------



## Kurt CoBrainmatter

I was talking to a friend of mine in a band that plays anywhere and everywhere (they have a stage/truck) and he was telling me go solid state...he had just bought a used axe-fx as he was tired of spending 100 bucks a month on tubes was he doing somthing wrong if so what and thank you


----------



## jc986

Kurt CoBrainmatter said:


> I was talking to a friend of mine in a band that plays anywhere and everywhere (they have a stage/truck) and he was telling me go solid state...he had just bought a used axe-fx as he was tired of spending 100 bucks a month on tubes was he doing somthing wrong if so what and thank you



I can't think of a situation where you would be going through tubes every month unless something was wrong with the amp, or the bias was set WAY too high. If the bias is not set right and the tubes are running too hot then sure, you could burn through power tubes pretty quickly. 

I play daily for at least a couple hours at moderate volumes as well as practice with my band at least once a week at high volumes and play shows occasionally. I replace power tubes on average about every 18 months. Sometimes sooner if I notice the sound start to weaken or degrade, but under no circumstance should you need to replace tubes monthly.


----------



## hvdh

Followed an advice on Rigtalk putting Sovtek 12AX7 LPS in V2 to cut some out of the harshness from the red channel. And a Ruby 12AX7 HG+ in V1. Everything else stock JJs

First impression is that it is indeed less harsh. 

Tomorrow the loud band test.


----------



## hvdh

Wow, ball chrushing chugga chugga. Products of Poetin land create more oomph... 
These tubes stay!


----------



## mikespe

Hi everyone! I found this thread in a Google search on a question I had about getting a cab for my EVH 5150iii 50w 1x12 combo. First off, this amp is LOUD just as it is with one speaker. But for a thicker sound & of course the cool factor I am thinking about getting one of the EVH cabs. I would LOVE the 4x12 but I just can't swing a $1000 yet. 

Here is my question, Has anyone ran a cab with a combo and still had the stock speaker hooked up along with the cab? So with the 4x12 it would be a 5x12...or the 2x12 turns to a 3x12. I know I would have to switch the ohm's to 8 from the stock 16....but would either of these scenarios work? I figured I could use the 2x12 along with the combo speaker and have a 3x12 and have the same "thump" and air movement as if I had a 4x12. Plus, since I am a home player my combo won't be sitting 10 miles up on top of a 4x12 cab...yea the 4x12 would just look sick with the combo but it might be overkill...

thanks for the help! Time to poke around this forum a bit!


----------



## TheShreddinHand

mikespe said:


> Hi everyone! I found this thread in a Google search on a question I had about getting a cab for my EVH 5150iii 50w 1x12 combo. First off, this amp is LOUD just as it is with one speaker. But for a thicker sound & of course the cool factor I am thinking about getting one of the EVH cabs. I would LOVE the 4x12 but I just can't swing a $1000 yet.
> 
> Here is my question, Has anyone ran a cab with a combo and still had the stock speaker hooked up along with the cab? So with the 4x12 it would be a 5x12...or the 2x12 turns to a 3x12. I know I would have to switch the ohm's to 8 from the stock 16....but would either of these scenarios work? I figured I could use the 2x12 along with the combo speaker and have a 3x12 and have the same "thump" and air movement as if I had a 4x12. Plus, since I am a home player my combo won't be sitting 10 miles up on top of a 4x12 cab...yea the 4x12 would just look sick with the combo but it might be overkill...
> 
> thanks for the help! Time to poke around this forum a bit!
> 
> View attachment 50135



I have the 1x12 combo too and man is it killer! I don't have a need for an additional 4x12 or 2x12 at the moment but my plan was to do exactly what you propose if I need it.

When I was gigging and playing in a band in college (my gosh over 10 years ago), I had a 2x12 combo line 6 that I connected to a 4x12 mesa cab. What I'd do is just have the cab behind me and then face my combo amp at the drummer (as an extra monitor for him). Worked great! Especially clubs with crappy to no monitors.

Love your setup man. What do you have there controlling all your pedals? Is that switching multiple ones in and out or are you tap dancing? We may need to see a full rig rundown! Haha!


----------



## mikespe

TheShreddinHand said:


> I have the 1x12 combo too and man is it killer! I don't have a need for an additional 4x12 or 2x12 at the moment but my plan was to do exactly what you propose if I need it.
> 
> When I was gigging and playing in a band in college (my gosh over 10 years ago), I had a 2x12 combo line 6 that I connected to a 4x12 mesa cab. What I'd do is just have the cab behind me and then face my combo amp at the drummer (as an extra monitor for him). Worked great! Especially clubs with crappy to no monitors.
> 
> Love your setup man. What do you have there controlling all your pedals? Is that switching multiple ones in and out or are you tap dancing? We may need to see a full rig rundown! Haha!



Thanks for the advice and the compliment!!! That is a loop-master looper pedal. It's not programmable so I just have each loop for different types of pedals. Loop 1 is my wah, fuzz & vibe, loop 2 is my compressor, flanger & phaser...Loop 3 is all my other dirt...Loop 4 is my ambience...and Loop 5 is my Trio & Jamman. I also have an EHX SwitchBlade to switch between my PRRI & 5150iii. I have a separate delay in the effects loop of the 5150iii so I turn Loop 4 & 5 off when using the 5150 so the distortion won't effect those pedals. For the most part my setup is not going to change since I absolutely LOVE the tones I can get now. Took years of experimenting to get here. However I MAY move the Trio & Jamman to the effects loop of my 5150 since I am using that amp the most at the moment. I have my PA at work because I use it as a phys ed teacher for various lessons. But in the summer I bring it home and I'll just plug the mix output of the Trio into my PA so I will be able to use the Trio with both amps. I'll tell you when I walk past my rig everyday I get excited to play. MY rig is WAAAAYYYY too good for my abilities. I don't gig and have no plans to anytime soon.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

mikespe said:


> Thanks for the advice and the compliment!!! That is a loop-master looper pedal. It's not programmable so I just have each loop for different types of pedals. Loop 1 is my wah, fuzz & vibe, loop 2 is my compressor, flanger & phaser...Loop 3 is all my other dirt...Loop 4 is my ambience...and Loop 5 is my Trio & Jamman. I also have an EHX SwitchBlade to switch between my PRRI & 5150iii. I have a separate delay in the effects loop of the 5150iii so I turn Loop 4 & 5 off when using the 5150 so the distortion won't effect those pedals. For the most part my setup is not going to change since I absolutely LOVE the tones I can get now. Took years of experimenting to get here. However I MAY move the Trio & Jamman to the effects loop of my 5150 since I am using that amp the most at the moment. I have my PA at work because I use it as a phys ed teacher for various lessons. But in the summer I bring it home and I'll just plug the mix output of the Trio into my PA so I will be able to use the Trio with both amps. I'll tell you when I walk past my rig everyday I get excited to play. MY rig is WAAAAYYYY too good for my abilities. I don't gig and have no plans to anytime soon.



Sweet! Thanks for the info!


----------



## raxter

Hi, I've experienced a volume drop problem in my EVH 5150 50W amp.
It only occurs on the lead channel 5-10 minutes after the amp is turned on.
My guess it's one of the preamp tubes. If it is, then which preamp tube is it? 
Any help is appreciated!


----------



## mickrich

My 50WT is currently running reamping an album into Zilla Fatboy.
Sounds killer as always


----------



## tunafishwilliams

Recently while at band practice, during one of the moments where we weren't jamming, there was a loud pop from my amp that kind of just came out of nowhere. After that instance, anytime I would mute my playing (any chugs or licks or something), there would be a bit of loud fuzz that would be audible and then quickly decay. That hadn't been happening until that popping noise.

Guess it would help to point out that I own the 50 watt head. I purchased it new a little over a year ago from Sweetwater.

Is it safe to assume it was a tube of mine that went? I don't know a ton on the subject and have never had a problem like this come up. I checked all of my cables and pedals and all of those were fine, playing through my buddy's amp and everything. 

If it is a tube, I was looking at a complete set from Tube Amp Doctor (7 preamps and 2 outputs) and was wondering if that was a decent choice or if I should just order separate tubes.

Thanks for any/all help!


----------



## EdgeCrusher

I really want to love my 50 watt 5153 head, but I just can't seem to tame the high end harshness. I love the size and weight, but the cleans are only OK, and it just sounds a bit harsh overall to me. I've tried a JJ ecc82 in V2, which helped to tame the ridiculous amount of gain, but didn't kill as much of the fizz as I'd like. 

The thing is that I've been spoiled from my old Mesa Mark III and miss the smooth lead tones. Should I just flip the EVH for a Mark V:25, or try to mod the EVH a bit? I do prefer the 6l6 power section of the EVH. I know a great amp tech in Atlanta, and the ch2 volume mod and some tinkering to smooth out the high end could potentially make this the perfect amp for me. Question is, can it get close enough to a Petrucci style lead tone?


----------



## TheShreddinHand

tunafishwilliams said:


> Recently while at band practice, during one of the moments where we weren't jamming, there was a loud pop from my amp that kind of just came out of nowhere. After that instance, anytime I would mute my playing (any chugs or licks or something), there would be a bit of loud fuzz that would be audible and then quickly decay. That hadn't been happening until that popping noise.
> 
> Guess it would help to point out that I own the 50 watt head. I purchased it new a little over a year ago from Sweetwater.
> 
> Is it safe to assume it was a tube of mine that went? I don't know a ton on the subject and have never had a problem like this come up. I checked all of my cables and pedals and all of those were fine, playing through my buddy's amp and everything.
> 
> If it is a tube, I was looking at a complete set from Tube Amp Doctor (7 preamps and 2 outputs) and was wondering if that was a decent choice or if I should just order separate tubes.
> 
> Thanks for any/all help!



PowerAmp tubes need to be changed in pairs while preamp tubes you can just replace the one that goes bad. If you figure out which tube is bad you wouldn't have to replace all of them.



EdgeCrusher said:


> I really want to love my 50 watt 5153 head, but I just can't seem to tame the high end harshness. I love the size and weight, but the cleans are only OK, and it just sounds a bit harsh overall to me. I've tried a JJ ecc82 in V2, which helped to tame the ridiculous amount of gain, but didn't kill as much of the fizz as I'd like.
> 
> The thing is that I've been spoiled from my old Mesa Mark III and miss the smooth lead tones. Should I just flip the EVH for a Mark V:25, or try to mod the EVH a bit? I do prefer the 6l6 power section of the EVH. I know a great amp tech in Atlanta, and the ch2 volume mod and some tinkering to smooth out the high end could potentially make this the perfect amp for me. Question is, can it get close enough to a Petrucci style lead tone?



Maybe try a eq pedal in the loop taming the high frequencies. I actually run my treble and presence knobs kinda low because of this but that works enough for me.


----------



## crankyrayhanky

It took me awhile but I am in the club!
Here's my rig for practice tonight: Kruse modded 5150 (stealth, supersonic, LEDS)

As for the post above, I love the cleans on this amp. I do use a para eq in the loop, but I seem to like that on just about any amp to surgically reduce some of the highs that whistle around 5 & 7k (tight Q)


----------



## Brody

crankyrayhanky said:


> It took me awhile but I am in the club!
> Here's my rig for practice tonight: Kruse modded 5150 (stealth, supersonic, LEDS)
> 
> As for the post above, I love the cleans on this amp. I do use a para eq in the loop, but I seem to like that on just about any amp to surgically reduce some of the highs that whistle around 5 & 7k (tight Q)



Dude, this is INSANE. So sick.


----------



## mikespe

I just got the EVH 4x12 Speaker Cab to go with my 1x12 50w Combo 5150iii. I am having a speaker cable overnighted from Amazon since I only have instrument cables...however I VERY QUICKLY tried it out with an instrument cable (before you lecture me I know that is wrong! I just hit 2-3 powerchords and then unplugged it)...and all I can say is WOW!!! Now I know why players want a half/full stack! The fullness of the tone is far superior to one speaker! I can't wait until tomorrow when the speaker cable arrives so I can REALLY test out what this cab can do!!!


----------



## RustInPeace

Id love to pick up the 412. The 212 is awesome and I can imagine the 412 is even better!


----------



## mikespe

RustInPeace said:


> Id love to pick up the 412. The 212 is awesome and I can imagine the 412 is even better!



Yea I can't wait for that speaker cable to arrive today! I really want to push this cab! You could get another 2x12 for your rig to save some cash. I am sure it will be very good. I was going to get the 2x12 for mine but between the look of the 4x12 and that I heard the speakers were awesome in the 4x12 it was etched in my mind...I am glad I went with the 4x12


----------



## RustInPeace

I split my rig between home and jam space, so having a 412 at jam an the 212 at home would be ideal


----------



## archetype713

Could anyone give me a rundown on the headphone capabilities of these amps? I'll be in an apartment but also playing with a friend occasionally with some recording. Is the tone any good through headphones for bedroom uses?


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

archetype713 said:


> Could anyone give me a rundown on the headphone capabilities of these amps? I'll be in an apartment but also playing with a friend occasionally with some recording. Is the tone any good through headphones for bedroom uses?



No it is awful. 

When playing through a cab you can turn the volume down to the point where the guitar is louder acoustically so there is really no point.


----------



## Seb88

Hi all. I've been planning on picking up a 5153 for a while now and have managed to find a bstock head for £699 (new £919). I've spoken to the store and they've advised that it was returned to them for faulty tubes but this has now been rectified but of course can't be sold as new. Has anyone ever bought bstock amps before and what are your thoughts? Am I taking a risk or should I just pay the extra and get a new one? Thanks


----------



## robski92

god damn that pedal board is huge!


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## TheShreddinHand

archetype713 said:


> Could anyone give me a rundown on the headphone capabilities of these amps? I'll be in an apartment but also playing with a friend occasionally with some recording. Is the tone any good through headphones for bedroom uses?



I haven't tried the headphones yet myself but as Riley said, you can get usable tone at whisper volumes.


----------



## chopeth

TheRileyOBrien said:


> No it is awful.


----------



## curlyvice

Does anyone know if they've rectified the volume jump between channels 1 and 2 on the 50 watters?

Also, if any of you guys own the 1x12 combo does it have the same volume jump as the head?


----------



## TheShreddinHand

curlyvice said:


> Does anyone know if they've rectified the volume jump between channels 1 and 2 on the 50 watters?
> 
> Also, if any of you guys own the 1x12 combo does it have the same volume jump as the head?



Yes the volume jump is still present on the 1x12 combo but there are ways around it. For instance if I run the gain at 3 o clock on the green/blue channel and I have my lows at 1 o clock, mid and treble at 9 o clock and presence at 11 or 12 clock and then I set the volume level for the blue channel when u switch to the green channel I can roll my guitar's volume knob to what would essentially be 1 or 2 and it cleans up pretty darn good making a 3 channel amp possible again vs just using green and red channels.


----------



## Tomen

Does anyone know if you can activate the loop with midi on the combo?


----------



## DarthV

Well, just joined the club. Had switched from a 6505 & mesa 4x12 to a Kemper & studio monitors, but a friend wants to start jamming. Found a nice deal on a 50w & 2x12 cab for about as much money as a cab & some sort of power amp, so why not go with glass?! Very few scuffs and still has the plastic on the emblems!

Had it delivered to work, so I brought in my JP6 to give it a try at break time. Officially the loudest office in any library office worldwide


----------



## Promit

I just got a 50W and I'm still exploring what it can do. Two questions. First, anyone have any tips on getting a Marshally crunch out of this thing? Second, what's the advice on dialing in the red channel to be a little less absurdly saturated?


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Promit said:


> I just got a 50W and I'm still exploring what it can do. Two questions. First, anyone have any tips on getting a Marshally crunch out of this thing? Second, what's the advice on dialing in the red channel to be a little less absurdly saturated?



First: Blue channel, gain around 5-6 (to taste really) bass around 4-5, mids at 6-7, highs at 6ish, presence between 4 and 7 (as needed with your cab/taste)

Second: the amp will always be an angry little ball of saturation, but I've been able to dial it back by running the gain around 3-4, bass at 3, mids at 3-4, highs around 3, and presence at 5 or 6ish. You may need to run the volume a little higher than normal to compensate, but this sound is smoother and has less *at least perceived* gain to it. 

My "normal" settings for both channels are: green/blue channel gain at 3.5-4, bass at 7, mids at 3.5-4, highs at 6. Red channel: gain at 3.5, 666 b/m/t, then master presence between 4 and 6 depending on the cab and mood. Resonance pretty much always on full, boosting the front end with a Maxon 808 with no gain, treble at 2:00, full level, all going through a Mesa Stiletto 4x12. I've also got an EHX in V1, balanced Sovtek LPS in the phase inverter, Sovtek WXT+ power tubes, and the rest stock JJ's.


----------



## op1e

Promit said:


> I just got a 50W and I'm still exploring what it can do. Two questions. First, anyone have any tips on getting a Marshally crunch out of this thing? Second, what's the advice on dialing in the red channel to be a little less absurdly saturated?



Needs a 5751 in v4 to dial back the gain and fatten it up. Amp sounds more full with the gain up around half, but impossible to control that high on the red channel.


----------



## mikespe

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> First: Blue channel, gain around 5-6 (to taste really) bass around 4-5, mids at 6-7, highs at 6ish, presence between 4 and 7 (as needed with your cab/taste)
> 
> Second: the amp will always be an angry little ball of saturation, but I've been able to dial it back by running the gain around 3-4, bass at 3, mids at 3-4, highs around 3, and presence at 5 or 6ish. You may need to run the volume a little higher than normal to compensate, but this sound is smoother and has less *at least perceived* gain to it.
> 
> My "normal" settings for both channels are: green/blue channel gain at 3.5-4, bass at 7, mids at 3.5-4, highs at 6. Red channel: gain at 3.5, 666 b/m/t, then master presence between 4 and 6 depending on the cab and mood. Resonance pretty much always on full, boosting the front end with a Maxon 808 with no gain, treble at 2:00, full level, all going through a Mesa Stiletto 4x12. I've also got an EHX in V1, balanced Sovtek LPS in the phase inverter, Sovtek WXT+ power tubes, and the rest stock JJ's.



Thanks for these settings! They work pretty good. I did adjust them a bit because I have the EVH 4x12 cab which is boomy. Now I am Trying to find a good setting to use a fuzz pedal (Deep Trip BOG) on the Green channel...Once I get my board back together I might try it with your first suggestion since you have the mids higher...Thanks!!


----------



## mikespe

Has anyone able to get good tone using a fuzz pedal on the clean channel or even the blue channel with low gain? I bought the Deep Trip BOG hoping to get a classic Hendrix tone (a la Woodstock) but it seems farty. The pedal works great with my 65 PRRI. Any settings you use with the fuzz will be helpful! Thanks!!


----------



## Paincakes

I read that the 5150III has "great cleans" for such a high gain amp. I would chose this amp for the high gain, but how versatile is the clean channel?
Could it do a passable "Shine On You Crazy Diamond" impression with a Strat?

Does one version of this amp have a better clean channel than the other versions?

Thanks!


----------



## jc986

You'd want the standard 100w version for the best cleans in the EVH lineup, but I found the cleans to be very lackluster on any EVH I've owned or played. That's one of the reasons I ended up selling mine. I prefer the cleans on a 6505+ to any EVH clean channel. For an amp with awesome cleans and high gain check out the Archon. They sell for criminally low prices used compared to their new pricing and the clean channel is amazing. Amazing in general, not "just for a high gain amp".


----------



## Promit

I kinda dislike the red channel on this amp - I guess it's really meant for long sustaining Eddie solos. I love the EVH blue channel on my Axe FX and as expected, it's fantastic in real life too. The green channel is great too. But... the volume jump on the 50w. Ugh. No, I don't want to run something in the loop to fix it. One possibility is getting the dual-control mod done, still looking into that but it appears to be goddamn expensive. Honestly I'm seriously considering trading the amp for a Dual Rec 3 ch multi-watt instead, which has proper independent controls for everything. Or I could get spendy but sacrifice the wattage for a MarkV:25. Am I nuts?


----------



## jc986

The volume jump was a deal breaker for me and one of the driving factors in trading mine. However if you are happy with the tone and the volume jump is the main gripe you might look to get a 100w EVH. I'd personally go for the multi-watt, but it is a different beast all together.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

^

The Rectifier will be a killer amp in its own right, but the 100w EVH is the most simple solution if you like the core tone of your amp right now


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

Hey guys, sorry if this has been asked before but...

I just got my hands on the 5150III LBX. I plugged it in for the first time, and with the volume set to 0 I get my guitar coming through. It's not loud mind you, but odd. It's also accompanied by a low hum that is only affected by the resonance control. Turning up the volume doesn't make this hum any louder and this is with nothing plugged in.

Anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Promit

If it's not affected by the volume control but it is affected by the resonance control, it's clearly noise induced in the power section of the amp. Probably expected, given how much amp is packed into that small space. The guitar coming through just means the pre-amp is still passing a bit of signal at 0.


----------



## chopeth

Hi guys, I need advice. I use my 5153 50 watt head with a RP1000 to add a noise gate and some effects disconecting the pedalboard cabs and amps. I'm pretty happy with the setup but still I can only use two channels, which I don't have a problem with since I play brutal stuff with the red one most of the time and some clean parts with the green here and there. 

Some still say that I'm missing the best of it, the blue channel. I wonder whether a midi unit like the POD HD 500 instead of my RP1000 would make it possible to use the three channels flawlessly or there's any problem with switching channels. I mean, does it totally fix the volume jump issue? It's an expensive pedalboard and if it's not going to mean a huge advantage over my lovely RP1000 I won't take the chance.

Thanks in advance
Cheers!


----------



## chopeth

Hey guys, I solved my former issue.

Now... I bought a few buttons in red and black to change for the white 50w head ones, but found out there's a metal circle inside of them which won't let the original screw tight the pot. I've seen it here a few times in several mods... how did you do it?


----------



## Garfish

Im not sure if its ok to ask here, but here goes.

Im inches away from ordering a 5150 iii 50watt. I can't really play it in person, but everything I've heard and read about it make it seem like it's what I am looking for. I do have some questions however, and I guess they have been covered before.

1: Is there anything I should do when I get it? E.g Tube change, bias adjustments or anything a tech would do?

2: People talk about volume jump between channel 1 and 2. Could I just use my Electro Harmonix LPB-1 Power Booster to make up for the difference? 

I am sorry for bringing up such noob questions.


----------



## rockskate4x

Super excited guys! I'm about to join the club with a new 5150iii 50w in black. It's being shipped straight to kruse kontrol amplification for the volume jump fix with concentric volume and gain controls for blue and green channels. When he is ready to begin work on my amp I am also considering getting his B-2 Stealth mod, to voice it like the 5150 stealth! I will report back when I've received it and gotten a new speaker cabinet. I'm recovering from being downsized to the line 6 pod + monitors/headphones for apartment use and am stoked to be moving air again soon.


----------



## rockskate4x

rockskate4x said:


> Super excited guys! I'm about to join the club with a new 5150iii 50w in black. It's being shipped straight to kruse kontrol amplification for the volume jump fix with concentric volume and gain controls for blue and green channels. When he is ready to begin work on my amp I am also considering getting his B-2 Stealth mod, to voice it like the 5150 stealth! I will report back when I've received it and gotten a new speaker cabinet. I'm recovering from being downsized to the line 6 pod + monitors/headphones for apartment use and am stoked to be moving air again soon.



Quoting myself again for convenience: I am shopping for a 2x12 cabinet to pair with my new EVH 50w. Strong contenders are of course the matching EVH, the horizontal Mesa Recto, and the Orange PPC, but I am also intrigued by the H&K Tubemeister cab. I have no complaints with the EVH cab, but i wonder how well some other options might complement


----------



## rexbinary

I think you are going to need to decide what type of speakers you like. Mesa V30s, EVH Greenbacks, etc. Once you know what speakers best suits the tone you are after, picking a cab will me much easier.


----------



## feraledge

I had a much beloved Marshall 1960BV (300 watt version) for nearly two decades. Best sounding cab I ever had, but in terms of the 5153 (my favorite head), there is no better match I've found than the EVH cab. I currently have the 50 watt head with 2x12". If I needed to step it up a notch, I'd gladly buy another 2x12" or the 4x12" version.


----------



## aqa

Try to found a darker cab, the orange could be a good match


----------



## RustInPeace

Played around with the bias last night. This amp really loves to be set to "stock" around 30mA, making the gain channels smoother with a better treble response. I had it at 35mA for a while and was starting to find it was sounding a bit harsh. Also swapped out the 5 year old stock V9 tube for a new EHX I picked up on clearance. 

Amp sounds much more warm and smoother in the gain stages now!


----------



## chopeth




----------



## Andromalia

Red is faster, orange is more gain ?


----------



## chopeth

Sort of


----------



## Gravy Train

Count me in boys. This thing 's all over the Kemper power head I used to have (in my humble opinion of course). I am absolutely in love.


----------



## chopeth

A question for those who own a lunchbox... Can you use the 50 watter footswitch with the lbx?


----------



## Blytheryn

Didn't know this thread existed... Can I hang with you guys?


----------



## Semi-pro

May I join the club?  Been playing with this babe for a year and a half now. Still loving it!


----------



## aprilia4life

Semi-pro said:


> May I join the club?  Been playing with this babe for a year and a half now. Still loving it!



With pics like that? Hell yeah! That should be a advertisement for EVH.


----------



## chopeth

chopeth said:


> A question for those who own a lunchbox... Can you use the 50 watter footswitch with the lbx?



good question, let's hope for an answer


----------



## hvdh

OliOliver said:


> Hey guys, sorry if this has been asked before but...
> 
> I just got my hands on the 5150III LBX. I plugged it in for the first time, and with the volume set to 0 I get my guitar coming through. It's not loud mind you, but odd. It's also accompanied by a low hum that is only affected by the resonance control. Turning up the volume doesn't make this hum any louder and this is with nothing plugged in.
> 
> Anyone else experienced this?



I can confirm form my own experience and others the hum and the sound with volume on 0. There is indeed some leakage form the pre to the power amp. More over when you use your loop with lower volumes you add an extra signal and phasing kicks in. On normal or loud volumes there is no problem. Not with the hum or with the leakage.

To avoid this phasing problem on late night lower volumes I made a external master volume combined with my MS-50G and BE-OD and plug this in the returns of the loop. This way I avoid the pre amp leakage and also have a clean channel.

Tried the LBXII and decided to keep the original because of the outstanding blue and red channels. Liked the dual concentric chickeheads. maybe I need a mod ;-)


----------



## hvdh

chopeth said:


> A question for those who own a lunchbox... Can you use the 50 watter footswitch with the lbx?



Just tested it. NOPE.

When you plug the jack in with the cable connected to the 50w footswitch the channel switches to red on the LBX and stays watever button you hit on the 50 footswitch.


----------



## hvdh

Speaking of modding....

Are there any modding specialists in Europe or better in Germany/Netherlands/Belgium who can do the gain and master mod on the 50 Watter with dual concentric pots? Same question for the LBX.

Help or direction appriciated!


----------



## chopeth

hvdh said:


> Just tested it. NOPE.
> 
> When you plug the jack in with the cable connected to the 50w footswitch the channel switches to red on the LBX and stays watever button you hit on the 50 footswitch.



Thanks for your answer, but you got me worried about the hum thing. I bought a lbx II and don't have time to try until tomorrow night. If that hum is constant at low volume levels I'm going to have to send it back, can't stand that.



hvdh said:


> Speaking of modding....
> 
> Are there any modding specialists in Europe or better in Germany/Netherlands/Belgium who can do the gain and master mod on the 50 Watter with dual concentric pots? Same question for the LBX.
> 
> Help or direction appriciated!



Good luck with this!


----------



## hvdh

chopeth said:


> Thanks for your answer, but you got me worried about the hum thing. I bought a lbx II and don't have time to try until tomorrow night. If that hum is constant at low volume levels I'm going to have to send it back, can't stand that.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with this!



No need to worry bout the hum. Its not that loud and you can only hear it at very low volumes and do not forget....it is a tube amp. I really like the LBX and so does his bigger brother the 50 Watter


----------



## svart

hvdh said:


> Speaking of modding....
> 
> Are there any modding specialists in Europe or better in Germany/Netherlands/Belgium who can do the gain and master mod on the 50 Watter with dual concentric pots? Same question for the LBX.
> 
> Help or direction appriciated!



You can always inform with Geert at Www.n-e-l.be?


----------



## chopeth

hvdh said:


> No need to worry bout the hum. Its not that loud and you can only hear it at very low volumes and do not forget....it is a tube amp. I really like the LBX and so does his bigger brother the 50 Watter



No problem, I am anxious to try the new little brother here, I hope to come back soon to confirm the hum isn't bothering me.


----------



## hvdh

svart said:


> You can always inform with Geert at Www.n-e-l.be?




TOP!
Mucho thanks and appriciation!


----------



## rexbinary

OliOliver said:


> Hey guys, sorry if this has been asked before but...
> 
> I just got my hands on the 5150III LBX. I plugged it in for the first time, and with the volume set to 0 I get my guitar coming through. It's not loud mind you, but odd. It's also accompanied by a low hum that is only affected by the resonance control. Turning up the volume doesn't make this hum any louder and this is with nothing plugged in.
> 
> Anyone else experienced this?



Yes mine does that as well. Well it used to anyway. Since I added a second Decimator and linked them it no longer hums.


----------



## cmtd

Left the mesa camp today, joining the EVH club.


----------



## Blytheryn

cmtd said:


> Left the mesa camp today, joining the EVH club.



No way!!! That thing looks so nice!


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

So I've been looking into getting a 50w head and I noticed that they're no longer listed on the EVH site. Possibly ditching that model?


----------



## lewis

whats the chances an old Line 6 Pod X3Live going direct to a PA, can compete with a 2nd guitarist slaying one of these EVH5150's into a 4x12?


----------



## Laimon

OliOliver said:


> So I've been looking into getting a 50w head and I noticed that they're no longer listed on the EVH site. Possibly ditching that model?



It might be a little glitch while they're updating the product page. And the reason why they might be...

https://www.facebook.com/groups/noodlersnamm/permalink/2261400857417525/


----------



## technomancer

Laimon said:


> It might be a little glitch while they're updating the product page. And the reason why they might be...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/noodlersnamm/permalink/2261400857417525/



I don't think they discontinued the current 50w but yeah the EL34 50w is coming out this summer 

Still debating if I want to get another 100w EL34 or wait for the 50w


----------



## EdgeCrusher

lewis said:


> whats the chances an old Line 6 Pod X3Live going direct to a PA, can compete with a 2nd guitarist slaying one of these EVH5150's into a 4x12?



Stage volume is going to be your biggest problem. I'd recommend buying a cheap tube poweramp and a 2x12 or 4x12 cab to get some thump onstage. Then just dial in a lot mids and you should be fine.


----------



## lewis

EdgeCrusher said:


> Stage volume is going to be your biggest problem. I'd recommend buying a cheap tube poweramp and a 2x12 or 4x12 cab to get some thump onstage. Then just dial in a lot mids and you should be fine.



thats exactly what I was thinking. I own a 2x12 already but havent been able to use it in years through lack of power amp.
Sometimes I wish I didnt sell my Laney IRT 120 watt head so I could have used that as the tube poweramp. BUT it directly help fund my Kemper purchase so I cant be too annoyed haha.

Im eyeing up an 170 watt poweramp atm. Its SS but seems very intriguing. The Seymour Duncan one. We are not running in ears just yet either so i will defo need good stage monitoring. I hate wedges

EDIT: What would be a cheap tube poweramp?


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

Laimon said:


> It might be a little glitch while they're updating the product page. And the reason why they might be...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/noodlersnamm/permalink/2261400857417525/



_Be still, my beating heart_

I'll have to put off buying an amp until I see some more about this.


----------



## Laimon

OliOliver said:


> _Be still, my beating heart_
> 
> I'll have to put off buying an amp until I see some more about this.



My feelings exactly


----------



## hvdh

svart said:


> You can always inform with Geert at Www.n-e-l.be?



They responded that they have no experience with modding the EVH series of amps. Furthermore they advice NOT to modify these amps because of the contrution and used PCB board.

Thanks anyway for your tip!


----------



## hvdh

hvdh said:


> Speaking of modding....
> 
> Are there any modding specialists in Europe or better in Germany/Netherlands/Belgium who can do the gain and master mod on the 50 Watter with dual concentric pots? Same question for the LBX.
> 
> Help or direction appriciated!



So here is the result. I decided against the modifications because her in Europe Fender will not sell/send me the needed parts. They stated that for the next 2 years these parts are for warranty only.

For people with a longer breath to deal with Fender here are the partnumbers of the LBXII Dual Concentric Potmeters and the dual knobs.

Volume - 7709932000 - 1M 30A DUAL D-SHAFT
Gain - 7709931000 - 250k 30A DUAL D-SHAFT
Inner White Knob - 7710822000
Outer Black Knob - 7709933000

Those 1 Meg Dual Concentri Potmeters are very very hard to get.

For now I have solved the Green Blue Volume problem with a MIDI controlable ZOOM MS-50G in the Loop.

Maybe over 2 years will try it again.


----------



## sevenfoxes

Will the 50w el34 version also accept 6l6 tubes?


----------



## sevenfoxes

Also, I plan on putting a 5751 in v4 in my 50w. Is there a brand better than the next? JJ's seem the cheapest.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I've used JJ 5751's in a few spots and they do the job  I like them in V1 as well as V4


----------



## sevenfoxes

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I've used JJ 5751's in a few spots and they do the job  I like them in V1 as well as V4



Thanks! What are some of the tonal differences between those 2 slots? I know that v1 affects all channels, and that v4 is just for channel 3, but does it just reduce the gain?


----------



## op1e

v1 will affect all gain stages/channels, v4 just the Red.


----------



## MetalDaze

I just paired my 5153 50w with an EVH 2x12 and peavey 6505 subwoofer. Low end is not an issue anymore


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

sevenfoxes said:


> Thanks! What are some of the tonal differences between those 2 slots? I know that v1 affects all channels, and that v4 is just for channel 3, but does it just reduce the gain?



Compared to a regular 12ax7, the 5751 will keep about the same level of distortion happening, but the character will be a bit less hairy, more direct, and have a bit more mids. This allows you to push the gain on the amp a little higher for thickness, but retain more clarity and definition. 

Swapping out V1 will have a more noticeable difference in sound over all the channels, including cleaner cleans, but swapping out V4 in addition to this is still a good idea to tame the red channel after the V2 and V3 gain stages. 

So far my favorite combination of tubes is an EHX 12ax7 in V1 (similar mids and clarity to a 5751, but with a bit more gain) JJ's in V2/V3/V5/V6, JJ 5751 in V4, and a balanced Sovtek LPS for the phase inverter and Sovtek WXT+ 6l6 for the power section. The JJ 5751 is a close second place for the V1 spot, though


----------



## hvdh

Maybe this will solve the Green/Blue volume problem
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNUCm1o1e7g

The folowing could maybe work for others but my pick-ups are to hot!
The volume drop from channel 1 and channel 2 is easily fixed when you turn the gain knob at 1/2, it will become close in volume or good enough to be usuable, just found this out through different sources, and worked on my EVH 5150 iii 50w head, even if the gain is on 1/2, the clean channel sounds good.


----------



## sevenfoxes

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Compared to a regular 12ax7, the 5751 will keep about the same level of distortion happening, but the character will be a bit less hairy, more direct, and have a bit more mids. This allows you to push the gain on the amp a little higher for thickness, but retain more clarity and definition.
> 
> Swapping out V1 will have a more noticeable difference in sound over all the channels, including cleaner cleans, but swapping out V4 in addition to this is still a good idea to tame the red channel after the V2 and V3 gain stages.
> 
> So far my favorite combination of tubes is an EHX 12ax7 in V1 (similar mids and clarity to a 5751, but with a bit more gain) JJ's in V2/V3/V5/V6, JJ 5751 in V4, and a balanced Sovtek LPS for the phase inverter and Sovtek WXT+ 6l6 for the power section. The JJ 5751 is a close second place for the V1 spot, though



Thanks for that info. Putting a 5751 in both v1 and v4 still leaves plenty of gain for channel 3? That's the channel I plan on using the most. I play a lot of deftones, so I just want to make sure I have enough distortion and saturation.


----------



## sevenfoxes

MetalDaze said:


> I just paired my 5153 50w with an EVH 2x12 and peavey 6505 subwoofer. Low end is not an issue anymore



I wish that woofer didn't cost so much. How do you like it? Did the evh cab not offer enough low end?


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

sevenfoxes said:


> Thanks for that info. Putting a 5751 in both v1 and v4 still leaves plenty of gain for channel 3? That's the channel I plan on using the most. I play a lot of deftones, so I just want to make sure I have enough distortion and saturation.



Don't worry, there's gain for days on tap for channel 3


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

hvdh said:


> Maybe this will solve the Green/Blue volume problem
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNUCm1o1e7g
> 
> The folowing could maybe work for others but my pick-ups are to hot!
> The volume drop from channel 1 and channel 2 is easily fixed when you turn the gain knob at 1/2, it will become close in volume or good enough to be usuable, just found this out through different sources, and worked on my EVH 5150 iii 50w head, even if the gain is on 1/2, the clean channel sounds good.



It will balance out the volume a bit but it will affect the tone. The only way to do it without affecting the tone is with concentric pots(or just additional pots).


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Hey guys, so I've had my 1x12 50 watt combo for about a year and a half now and a couple days ago a very noticeable hum is now present only when I'm on Ch. 3. The hum goes away when i switch to channel 1 or 2 OR when I use my volume pedal which is in the loop. However the hum doesn't go away when I roll the guitar volume off. So I'm assuming it's a preamp tube associated with Ch. 3 that's starting to go. Does that sound right?

I took the back off and checked all the tubes visually and did the pencil tap test but I didn't see or hear anything out of the ordinary so I suppose I'd have to go about replacing them one by one to find the culprit right?

And side vent, boy is it a PITA to get to V1 and V2 in this thing! They don't make it easy and is there any reason for me to keep the silver shielding sleeves over the preamp tubes? Even the small remaining silver base parts are annoying for getting the tubes in and out.

Anyways, I thought about either replacing the one or maybe just replacing everything and keeping the originals as my backups. Asked my Sweetwater rep and he recommended JJ preamp tubes and Mesa Boogie power amp tubes. I should say that I'm really happy with the tone I'm getting currently as I use an EQ in the loop to tame the highs and it works well for me so I don't really need to change the charateristics of the amp. The Sweetwater options is fine but a little expensive as I found the JJs for less on Amazon and the JJ power amp tubes are less too on there. The Groove tubes by Fender are pretty pricey. Any thoughts on my best bet if I want to keep the characteristics I have now without changing too much?


----------



## hvdh

Keeps sounding glorius!
- EVH5153 50
- 2x Leany IRT212 with V30
- Zoom MS-50G in loop foot controlled via Kenton Midi USB
- Phantom powered Danelectric Midi Footcontroller channel and patch switching
Volume mismatch channel GRN /BLU solved


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I recently tricked out my 50w head with a set of black knobs and refinished the rear grill in matte white. I dig it so far!


----------



## Shoeless_jose

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I recently tricked out my 50w head with a set of black knobs and refinished the rear grill in matte white. I dig it so far!


That looks so so good. Makes me want to do the same to my 100 watt damn.


----------



## fremen

I joined the club last year, but just discovered this thread…





I'm now using it in 4CM with a Line6 Helix


----------



## BadSeed

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I recently tricked out my 50w head with a set of black knobs and refinished the rear grill in matte white. I dig it so far!



Looks great!
Where did you source the knobs? I picked a white 50 watt up this week and would also like to change the knobs to black.


----------



## ThunderMoose

Mandatory pic of my rig above.

Hail Brothers,
Long time lurker, first time poster.
You guys have a great little forum going here, proud to finally join you.
I have been buying amps and guitars over the past couple of years, expanding my arsenal, finally arriving at the EVH 5153 50w/2x12 setup that I have been craving for so long, thanks to all your enthusiastic writing.

Now I have a question: I bought the head new, but recently acquired the cab used. I made sure to get the thumbscrews for the cab, but when I got home there were no brackets on the head to fit the thumbscrews to.
Were the brackets delivered along with the head?
Can someone please post a picture of the brackets - by the selves or attached to the head, shown from the bottom, to get a clear view?

This would be a great help, to let me know how to obtain them, and let the seller know what I am asking for.

Thank your for reading my post, and helping out.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

ThunderMoose said:


> View attachment 57689
> 
> Mandatory pic of my rig above.
> 
> Hail Brothers,
> Long time lurker, first time poster.
> You guys have a great little forum going here, proud to finally join you.
> I have been buying amps and guitars over the past couple of years, expanding my arsenal, finally arriving at the EVH 5153 50w/2x12 setup that I have been craving for so long, thanks to all your enthusiastic writing.
> 
> Now I have a question: I bought the head new, but recently acquired the cab used. I made sure to get the thumbscrews for the cab, but when I got home there were no brackets on the head to fit the thumbscrews to.
> Were the brackets delivered along with the head?
> Can someone please post a picture of the brackets - by the selves or attached to the head, shown from the bottom, to get a clear view?
> 
> This would be a great help, to let me know how to obtain them, and let the seller know what I am asking for.
> 
> Thank your for reading my post, and helping out.



Can't answer your question, but welcome and hopefully you don't wake the baby with that thing!


----------



## ThunderMoose

TheShreddinHand said:


> Can't answer your question, but welcome and hopefully you don't wake the baby with that thing!



Thank you for the warm welcome. 
I found a good deal on the cab, just before the baby arrived. 
There was no way I could justify buying such a monstrosity with a newborn i the house, so I hurried up and got it set up a few weeks ahead of time. ;-)


----------



## teqnick

I was finally able to play a 5153 el34 50w today, and holy shit. Such a different beast compared to the 6l6 50, and the 6l6 100w. I feel like i'm grinding up baby bones and slamming the bodies of their parents through the earth. Bravo EVH, bravo.


----------



## totalnewb

So, I have an EVH 5153, and I was wondering what settings on the blue chan/red chan i should set it as to get a sort of power metaly sound ala blind guardian, edguy, hammerfall, etc
and also to get a super heavy Carcass-y type feel.
I am rocking a caparison with the default pickups it's a Tat-II Dark Night, a ESP-Arrow with EMG's and a Caparison Chris Amott with the Air Norton -S Velvet and the Liquidfire, I have had a little issue dialing in that warm but high squealy 80s power tone. Any help? Thanks.


----------



## karjim

well for 80s heavy tones, I ve always found that the blue channel with an od did a pretty job. Gain at 5 ,the 666 settings and presence pretry high, depends on the guitar and the cab


----------



## Shoeless_jose

teqnick said:


> I was finally able to play a 5153 el34 50w today, and holy shit. Such a different beast compared to the 6l6 50, and the 6l6 100w. I feel like i'm grinding up baby bones and slamming the bodies of their parents through the earth. Bravo EVH, bravo.



Ugh think you just convinced me to trade in my 100 watt 6L6 lol


----------



## teqnick

Dineley said:


> Ugh think you just convinced me to trade in my 100 watt 6L6 lol



Different beast for sure. I thoroughly enjoyed the 6l6 each time I played it, but the el34-50 gave me a different experience altogether. Awesome feel, nice and open sounding. Not too prominent in the upper mids either. I'm playing through an oversized emperor 2x12 with weber speakers fwiw


----------



## StefanWest

Looking for Concentric knobs for my modded 5150 III. Also looking for extra striped grill .My thought was to paint the striped EVH style, and put BS/Tyco style concentric knobs to make this look better.




















Anybody know where to get the extra striped grill?
And will the Fender Bass knobs work as I think the knob insert diameter is a .4 vs a .6. I may need an adapter but I'm not sure about the existing modded concentric knobs diameter.

Would like to put the Red knob on the pre gain knob, and the XXL Tyco knob on the post Gain knob. Would this be *sacrilege?




















*


----------



## rexbinary

Pics are not working. I got mine modded by Jens Kruze. He might be willing to sell just knobs. I'm not sure though.

http://krusekontrol.com/evh_iii_mod


----------



## hvdh

There are things in development for the "old" 5150 III ;-)
https://www.thegearpage.net/board/index.php?threads/evh-5150-amps-concentric-knob-kit.1906503/


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

Bit of a necro, bit I didn't want to start a new thread, so I'm posting here.

There is a 2.0 5153 that comes with the concentric knobs already installed from the factory. Do the EL34 versions have the concentric mods already installed as well?

If yes, what is the easiest way to know if one I'm looking at is the 2.0?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Seabeast2000

FILTHnFEAR said:


> Bit of a necro, bit I didn't want to start a new thread, so I'm posting here.
> 
> There is a 2.0 5153 that comes with the concentric knobs already installed from the factory. Do the EL34 versions have the concentric mods already installed as well?
> 
> If yes, what is the easiest way to know if one I'm looking at is the 2.0?
> 
> Thanks for any help.


My understanding is that the "2.0" ARE the concentrics for the 50W. 
The EL34 50W was introduced the same time as the "2.0" and they've only ever had the concentrics.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

What is the easiest way to determine if one is a 2.0? They don't say 2.0 anywhere on them do they?

I'm wanting to pick one up soon and GC has a ton, but I don't know how to tell what's what and I don't want to end up with an older model without the mod.

Any help guys? 

Also, I think I'd prefer the 100 watt 5153 but why don't they have midi like the 50's?


----------



## Sogradde

If it has concentric pots, it's a "2.0". Just look at the front panel if you're out to buy one.
The EL84 came with concentric pots right away as @The906 correctly stated.
(Both statements are true, assuming you're looking at the 50W)


----------



## Shoeless_jose

FILTHnFEAR said:


> What is the easiest way to determine if one is a 2.0? They don't say 2.0 anywhere on them do they?
> 
> I'm wanting to pick one up soon and GC has a ton, but I don't know how to tell what's what and I don't want to end up with an older model without the mod.
> 
> Any help guys?
> 
> Also, I think I'd prefer the 100 watt 5153 but why don't they have midi like the 50's?



if it has the good knobs its a 2.0.

And I have a 100 watt, I'd kill for it to have MIDI then it would be super epically integrated with my Helix, but alas no dice.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

Ok, I see what you are talking about now. I didn't really understand what a concentric knob actually was or what it looks like. Haha.

Thanks guys!

Still kinda torn on whether to get the 6l6 or the el34 version, though. Never owned a 6l6 before.


----------



## rexbinary

Also the 2.0 will have a badge that reads "5150 III 50w 6L6". The "6L6" part is new on the 2.0 models only.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

FILTHnFEAR said:


> Ok, I see what you are talking about now. I didn't really understand what a concentric knob actually was or what it looks like. Haha.
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> Still kinda torn on whether to get the 6l6 or the el34 version, though. Never owned a 6l6 before.



co-centric means its like two knobs one one pot


FILTHnFEAR said:


> Ok, I see what you are talking about now. I didn't really understand what a concentric knob actually was or what it looks like. Haha.
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> Still kinda torn on whether to get the 6l6 or the el34 version, though. Never owned a 6l6 before.



I would go 6L6 nicer cleans and blue channel has a decent marshall like character too it anyways


----------



## Werecow

Dineley said:


> co-centric means its like two knobs one one pot
> 
> 
> I would go 6L6 nicer cleans and blue channel has a decent marshall like character too it anyways



I agree with going with the 6L6. Lots of people think they dropped the ball with the Blue channel on the EL34 50w.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I may have missed this particular post somewhere but has anyone gone guitar-Amptweaker TM-FX Return on a 5153? Just curious if its good idea with that combination or if other considerations need to be made.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

The906 said:


> I may have missed this particular post somewhere but has anyone gone guitar-Amptweaker TM-FX Return on a 5153? Just curious if its good idea with that combination or if other considerations need to be made.



Just curious what does that pedal do that the 5153 cant??


----------



## Seabeast2000

Dineley said:


> Just curious what does that pedal do that the 5153 cant??


Well....I have the EL34 version....and figured I could have TIGHT(er) option with the TM.

EDIT: I do love this amp.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

The906 said:


> Well....I have the EL34 version....and figured I could have TIGHT(er) option with the TM.
> 
> EDIT: I do love this amp.



Haha all good was just curious seemed a bit redundant but hey never hurts to try. The loop on them is super clean too so would likely take it well


----------



## Seabeast2000

Dineley said:


> Haha all good was just curious seemed a bit redundant but hey never hurts to try. The loop on them is super clean too so would likely take it well



Thanks, totally valid question and I left out the EL34 detail.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Does the 50w 5153 have the same transformer as the 100w? 

Same thing for the El34 50w?


----------



## mguilherme87

The906 said:


> I may have missed this particular post somewhere but has anyone gone guitar-Amptweaker TM-FX Return on a 5153? Just curious if its good idea with that combination or if other considerations need to be made.



I just bought the Tight Metal jr. the other day and have found that it sounds AMAZING in the effects return of the 5150iii! I originally had it in front of the amp and wasnt a huge fan. it sounded surgical and sharp, more suited for like Pantera or some Slipknot tones. Thin and bright. in the effects loop, it sounds so much more like the actual amp disotortion of the 5150. The noise gate is wicked helpful as well! You wont regret it


----------



## BadSeed

I've had the 100 watt for about a year. Picked up the LBX and the 50 W w/ concentric pots last week.


----------



## rexbinary

Do the 5153s have a volume 'sweet spot' where it would be desirable to use an attenuator with your cab to get the best tone?

I play at bedroom levels, and the master volume has worked fine for me. I wonder though if I invested in a Captor, OX, Power Station, etc. would I get better tone? I'm not in a position where I can just crank it up to test it out myself unfortunately.

In my case I'm asking about the EL34 50w in particular, but I'm sure the 6L6 50w and other models would be fair comparisons.


----------



## mguilherme87

rexbinary said:


> Do the 5153s have a volume 'sweet spot' where it would be desirable to use an attenuator with your cab to get the best tone?
> 
> I play at bedroom levels, and the master volume has worked fine for me. I wonder though if I invested in a Captor, OX, Power Station, etc. would I get better tone? I'm not in a position where I can just crank it up to test it out myself unfortunately.
> 
> In my case I'm asking about the EL34 50w in particular, but I'm sure the 6L6 50w and other models would be fair comparisons.



The amp (like many tube amps) sounds really good once you get the volume up at least past 9 o'clock. Anything below that and it just doesnt sound the same, I find myself compensating for the dark muffled tone by cranking the presence and messing with the EQ. It isnt necessary, but if you have the extra cash to spend, then go for it and get the attenuator. Otherwise, it isnt necessary.


----------



## KailM

BadSeed said:


> I've had the 100 watt for about a year. Picked up the LBX and the 50 W w/ concentric pots last week.
> View attachment 64624



Damn.


----------



## rexbinary

mguilherme87 said:


> The amp (like many tube amps) sounds really good once you get the volume up at least past 9 o'clock. Anything below that and it just doesnt sound the same, I find myself compensating for the dark muffled tone by cranking the presence and messing with the EQ. It isnt necessary, but if you have the extra cash to spend, then go for it and get the attenuator. Otherwise, it isnt necessary.



Yeah the cash needed is an issue if the volume needs to be over 9. The Captor is really affordable, but I've seen vids where it only lets you crank the volume to around 2.5 instead of a hair past 1 with it's fixed -20dB. The Power Station, and especially the OX are expensive. I'll probably just stick with the master volume for now. Maybe I'll splurge some day when I have some extra cash. Thanks for the help!


----------



## KailM

rexbinary said:


> Yeah the cash needed is an issue if the volume needs to be over 9. The Captor is really affordable, but I've seen vids where it only lets you crank the volume to around 2.5 instead of a hair past 1 with it's fixed -20dB. The Power Station, and especially the OX are expensive. I'll probably just stick with the master volume for now. Maybe I'll splurge some day when I have some extra cash. Thanks for the help!



I have not played the EL-34 version. But here's what I have to say about the 50 watt 6L6 head. It sounds AMAZING at low volumes. All the way down to "barely audible." Sure, it sounds _different_ when set that way. I do run an EQ in the loop. IME, no amp sounds as good without one as it does with one. I don't run a boost in my amp either, although the blue channel can use one sometimes. The red channel doesn't need a boost with most "metal" pickups. Honestly, I play at low volume most of the time, but can play as loud as I want to, pretty much whenever I want (house out in the country). The loudest I ever set it is 9 o'clock -- and that's skull-crushing volume, pretty much. As great as it sounds, I've never had the thought "I HAVE to have it this loud to be happy." It's the speakers doing their thing at that volume, not some magic going on in the power section. I wouldn't buy an attenuator for it even if it only cost $20. Totally unneeded.


----------



## rexbinary

KailM said:


> I have not played the EL-34 version. But here's what I have to say about the 50 watt 6L6 head. It sounds AMAZING at low volumes. All the way down to "barely audible." Sure, it sounds _different_ when set that way. I do run an EQ in the loop. IME, no amp sounds as good without one as it does with one. I don't run a boost in my amp either, although the blue channel can use one sometimes. The red channel doesn't need a boost with most "metal" pickups. Honestly, I play at low volume most of the time, but can play as loud as I want to, pretty much whenever I want (house out in the country). The loudest I ever set it is 9 o'clock -- and that's skull-crushing volume, pretty much. As great as it sounds, I've never had the thought "I HAVE to have it this loud to be happy." It's the speakers doing their thing at that volume, not some magic going on in the power section. I wouldn't buy an attenuator for it even if it only cost $20. Totally unneeded.



Yeah man it sounds great at low volumes, no complaints. I've just been reading about people using attenuators to get the best sound out of their amps and it got me curious. The stuff I have seen was all with non 5150 amps though. Maybe I should spend more time playing than reading.


----------



## karjim

I ve found that the omph and the mighty mids of this amp arrive past 3 and the sweet spot is to me between 4 and 5, past noon nothing really happens like these old peaveys. But I have the chance to own a torpedio studio. I was so sad when my sound guy was coming to the scene to reduce the volume bellow 2. The beast sounded like a pedal in a solid state combo


----------



## mguilherme87

karjim said:


> I ve found that the omph and the mighty mids of this amp arrive past 3 and the sweet spot is to me between 4 and 5, past noon nothing really happens like these old peaveys. But I have the chance to own a torpedio studio. I was so sad when my sound guy was coming to the scene to reduce the volume bellow 2. The beast sounded like a pedal in a solid state combo



Agreed completely, I think the amp really sounds good at these spots.


----------



## mguilherme87

BadSeed said:


> I've had the 100 watt for about a year. Picked up the LBX and the 50 W w/ concentric pots last week.
> View attachment 64624



Holy mother of gain! Thats one of the nicest amp collections I've ever seen!


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

Being only 50 watts, how's the headroom for the low end and clean tones at band volumes on the 5153 hold up?

I still want a nice thick low end and "clean" cleans at higher volumes?

What say you?


----------



## USMarine75

Science/reality break...

The Peavey and EVH amps will produce the exact same sound from whenever it breaks threshold (basically somewhere a hair over zero) all the way up to around ~80-85%. That is not an opinion. These are preamp distortion amplifiers only. The exact reason the amp starts sounding like shit above around 80% is you start to get power amp distortion, which you dont want. Hence, there is no sweet spot for these types of amps. 

There is a sweet spot for speakers, based on how many and air volume, cab design, etc. You are not going to get your 4x12 speakers moving at a 1 on your master volume. This is why a Marshall sounds "better" cranked. Because it is literally blasting your face off, thumping your chest, and moving a metric f-ton of air in the process. Buuuut, if you put a 1.5" speaker (your bose/Beats/etc headphones) up against your ear with that amp, whoa, whaaaat?, yeah, magically a couple watts sounds amazing again. Again, no sweet spot due to the amp.

You can compensate with an attenuator, adding bass and treble to add some thump and clarity. It is all about perception. 

But there is no inherent sweet spot on any of the SSO approved amps. A Fender Bassman, Princeton, or 50's Tweed... yes. Why, because they rely on power amp distortion as well as preamp... so you need to get the power tubes cranked to (depending on the amp) about a 6 (<-- sweet spot!) to get the proper sound. Those amps literally sound different when not cranked. 

tl;dr Black Winters


----------



## KailM

^^^I agree. Especially the TL/DR part.

Honestly, I can dial in a really quiet tone with both my EVH and 6505, and if I get real close to my 4 x 12 I'll be damned if it doesn't sound just like it does when it's cranked.


----------



## rexbinary

USMarine75 said:


> Science/reality break...
> 
> The Peavey and EVH amps will produce the exact same sound from whenever it breaks threshold (basically somewhere a hair over zero) all the way up to around ~80-85%. That is not an opinion. These are preamp distortion amplifiers only. The exact reason the amp starts sounding like shit above around 80% is you start to get power amp distortion, which you dont want. Hence, there is no sweet spot for these types of amps.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> tl;dr Black Winters



I knew I had read something similar to this about the preamp providing the distortion, but I wasn't sure how to ask. Thanks so much for sharing this information. Here I was shopping attenuators when I have a 5153 AND Black Winters. I feel so much shame second guessing my gear like that.


----------



## USMarine75

rexbinary said:


> I knew I had read something similar to this about the preamp providing the distortion, but I wasn't sure how to ask. Thanks so much for sharing this information. Here I was shopping attenuators when I have a 5153 AND Black Winters. I feel so much shame second guessing my gear like that.



Hahaha! I was trying to be informative but I may have been a bit snarky here lol... buy what makes you happy! There's a lot of people on here I'm sure can chime in and say that's a killer combo.

I was honestly just trying to (in my snarky way) make sure you weren't being steered away from buying something you want because of this old wive's tale that 'Amp A' won't sound good unless it's at a 6, or you can't use it as a bedroom amp, or some such crap. 

Does my Budda SD80 sound better when it's cranked? Yeah, of course, because it literally makes my balls rattle and I pee a little bit when it's that loud. But it still sounds the same at a 0.5, just without the nut-punch lol.

Two things I will add:

With respect to the clean channel... volume does matter. If you are looking to get breakup, so your clean channel is overdriving slightly or at least really hot (say for SRV type tones), then you either need less wattage or your preamp volume higher (~7 depending on amp). And with some amps the master volume, with the pre volume that high, are still going to be quite loud.

Definitely play with the EQ, because you will have to compensate as certain frequencies are more prevalent at louder volumes, so you will prob have to add back in some bass and treble that is lost at low volumes.


----------



## KailM

FILTHnFEAR said:


> Being only 50 watts, how's the headroom for the low end and clean tones at band volumes on the 5153 hold up?
> 
> I still want a nice thick low end and "clean" cleans at higher volumes?
> 
> What say you?



Honestly, it gets VERY loud before you run out of headroom. I've only "gigged" with mine once, which wasn't really a gig, I was just accompanying a choir and a background recording. I had to turn it _way_ down compared to how I play it at home, and this was in a big auditorium packed with people. 

I think it depends how low you tune as well. I only go as low as C# Standard and occasionally drop B. The low end stays nice and thick while retaining tightness up to gig volumes, I'd say. That said, one person's "tight" is another person's "loose" and flubby. I don't use a djent tone and like to keep quite a bit of bass in my tone. The 50 watt head doesn't disappoint.

The cleans can get really loud as well, and stay clean if you run the gain on that channel at like 4 or below with the volume way up. I also back off the mids a bit on that EQ because I think cleans sound better without so many mids.


----------



## USMarine75

KailM said:


> Honestly, it gets VERY loud before you run out of headroom. I've only "gigged" with mine once, which wasn't really a gig, I was just accompanying a choir and a background recording. I had to turn it _way_ down compared to how I play it at home, and this was in a big auditorium packed with people.
> 
> I think it depends how low you tune as well. I only go as low as C# Standard and occasionally drop B. The low end stays nice and thick while retaining tightness up to gig volumes, I'd say. That said, one person's "tight" is another person's "loose" and flubby. I don't use a djent tone and like to keep quite a bit of bass in my tone. The 50 watt head doesn't disappoint.
> 
> The cleans can get really loud as well, and stay clean if you run the gain on that channel at like 4 or below with the volume way up. I also back off the mids a bit on that EQ because I think cleans sound better without so many mids.



Yeah, its a Fender clean so it will have the prototypical higher breakup of around 7+ for preamp and since no power tube distortion you can go at least 7 on the master... however it does lack the magical sweet spot (lol) of true preamp+powertube+rectifier distortion of a true Fender, especially a linear one. But it is close! One of the best cleans for a modern high gain amp IMO.

And spot on about backing off the mids... that gets you one step closer to 60d Fender Tweed and Deluxe range.


----------



## mguilherme87

USMarine75 said:


> Science/reality break...
> 
> The Peavey and EVH amps will produce the exact same sound from whenever it breaks threshold (basically somewhere a hair over zero) all the way up to around ~80-85%. That is not an opinion. These are preamp distortion amplifiers only. The exact reason the amp starts sounding like shit above around 80% is you start to get power amp distortion, which you dont want. Hence, there is no sweet spot for these types of amps.
> 
> There is a sweet spot for speakers, based on how many and air volume, cab design, etc. You are not going to get your 4x12 speakers moving at a 1 on your master volume. This is why a Marshall sounds "better" cranked. Because it is literally blasting your face off, thumping your chest, and moving a metric f-ton of air in the process. Buuuut, if you put a 1.5" speaker (your bose/Beats/etc headphones) up against your ear with that amp, whoa, whaaaat?, yeah, magically a couple watts sounds amazing again. Again, no sweet spot due to the amp.
> 
> You can compensate with an attenuator, adding bass and treble to add some thump and clarity. It is all about perception.
> 
> But there is no inherent sweet spot on any of the SSO approved amps. A Fender Bassman, Princeton, or 50's Tweed... yes. Why, because they rely on power amp distortion as well as preamp... so you need to get the power tubes cranked to (depending on the amp) about a 6 (<-- sweet spot!) to get the proper sound. Those amps literally sound different when not cranked.
> 
> tl;dr Black Winters



I guess, scientifically that makes sense. And I understand what you mean when you reference the "sweet spot" of amps like the bassman, princeton and tweed and the power tube distortion. In that way, I agree there is no sweet spot. However, whether it be more due to the speakers, or whatever else, I feel as though the amp doesn't sound as good when played below 9-10'o clock as it does at or above 10 o' clock. The sound just opens up and becomes full bodied to my ear once you get it to that volume. I only have the 1x12 cab, however, Im not sure that having 2 or 4 speakers might make it sound much fuller at a lower volume. Its quite possible.


----------



## KailM

mguilherme87 said:


> I guess, scientifically that makes sense. And I understand what you mean when you reference the "sweet spot" of amps like the bassman, princeton and tweed and the power tube distortion. In that way, I agree there is no sweet spot. However, whether it be more due to the speakers, or whatever else, I feel as though the amp doesn't sound as good when played below 9-10'o clock as it does at or above 10 o' clock. The sound just opens up and becomes full bodied to my ear once you get it to that volume. I only have the 1x12 cab, however, Im not sure that having 2 or 4 speakers might make it sound much fuller at a lower volume. Its quite possible.



Yeah, try running it at 10 o'clock through a 4 x 12 with Eminence Governors and Swamp Thangs some time.  It's unbelievably loud.

I've said this for a long time, but sitting down in front of a 412 or putting a smaller cab on top of something really improves the tone you're hearing without having to blast the thing. With a 1 x 12 or horizontal 2 x 12, the sound is directed at your legs, so it takes more volume for it to fill the room and then you hear it properly, which is independent of how it actually sounds right at the source.


----------



## BadSeed

Question: Since the consensus on the 50 Watt EL34 model is that the blue channel is kind of a mess, has anyone figured out any mods to make the blue channel tighter and punchier like it's 6l6 brother? Not identical, just less fat and dark sounding?


----------



## KailM

BadSeed said:


> Question: Since the consensus on the 50 Watt EL34 model is that the blue channel is kind of a mess, has anyone figured out any mods to make the blue channel tighter and punchier like it's 6l6 brother? Not identical, just less fat and dark sounding?



Yes, a tubescreamer. Seriously.


----------



## BadSeed

KailM said:


> Yes, a tubescreamer. Seriously.


I already use a boost in front of all of my amps. I'm talking about an actual mod to the circuit.


----------



## rexbinary

BadSeed said:


> I already use a boost in front of all of my amps. I'm talking about an actual mod to the circuit.



http://krusekontrol.com/evh_iii_mod/evh-iii_50w_el34_mod


----------



## Seabeast2000

So what is the method to access the tubes on these boxes? Does front or rear vent panel come off or does the whole chassis need to be slid out?


----------



## KailM

The906 said:


> So what is the method to access the tubes on these boxes? Does front or rear vent panel come off or does the whole chassis need to be slid out?



You can access all the tubes by removing the front panel. The power tubes are a little harder to reach because they're situated behind the power transformer, but it can be managed. FYI I should be getting a new JJ 12ax7 MG today to try in V1; I'll let y'all know how it sounds.


----------



## Seabeast2000

KailM said:


> You can access all the tubes by removing the front panel. The power tubes are a little harder to reach because they're situated behind the power transformer, but it can be managed. FYI I should be getting a new JJ 12ax7 MG today to try in V1; I'll let y'all know how it sounds.


Schweet. I'm gonna roll a 12at7 into v2. Thanks.


----------



## KailM

New tube day! 

I got an Amazon gift card for Christmas so I thought I'd try the new JJ ECC83/12AX7 MG tube that I've been hearing about. Well, it arrived yesterday and while the wife was gone today I tried it cranked.

I'm running it in V1 and have tried a lot of different tubes there. This review is mostly regarding the red channel, which I run unboosted. So far, I haven't tried anything that beats a JJ 5751 there, and while this *almost* beats the 5751, it doesn't quite.

Here's what I notice:

The mids with the MG are rich and grindy; full of detail -- very pissed-off sounding. It is a little brighter than the 5751, but barely. Lots of low-end that stays tight, but here is where I think the 5751 has the edge. The 5751 I have provides a little more low-mids and "thump" but stays TIGHT. I can get the same low-end out of the MG by turning the amp's bass knob up a bit more, but it doesn't stay as tight as the 5751. Overall gain-level of the two tubes is roughly the same. I also have a JJ ECC803 tube which has the really long plates, and that one is the brightest of the three with the richest, most detailed mids, but the least low-mid/low-end aggression.

The MG is kind of in the middle ground between the three. All of them sound better than a standard JJ 12AX7 in V1 which is what the amp comes with. I have also tried several Tung Sol 12ax7s in V1 and have never quite been satisfied with the result. I think they sound marginally better than a JJ 12AX7 but the three other JJs I own beat the Tung Sols every time. There's a slightly thinner tone out of the Tung Sols, I've found.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

So after playing on the red channel for distortion pretty much since i've owned the thing I'm starting to experiment with the blue channel more. Love how thick the blue channel is and how it removes some of the highs on the red channel. I do want to try it with a tubescreamer boost as well. What is everyone using? The Ibanez tubescreamer? Or is it the Maxon OD? How are you guys setting it and it doesn't add back in those highs from the red channel does it?


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

TheShreddinHand said:


> So after playing on the red channel for distortion pretty much since i've owned the thing I'm starting to experiment with the blue channel more. Love how thick the blue channel is and how it removes some of the highs on the red channel. I do want to try it with a tubescreamer boost as well. What is everyone using? The Ibanez tubescreamer? Or is it the Maxon OD? How are you guys setting it and it doesn't add back in those highs from the red channel does it?



I like to use a Maxon OD-808 in front. I usually have the gain and eq settings all at 5 so that the blue and green channels work well together without much volume jump (I have the old version without concentric knobs) and I really like the sound I get from the blue channel for a fat, slightly lower gain lead sound compared to the red channel. 

If I'm not worried about the green channel, I'll sometimes push the gain, bass, and mids up to 6 or 7 but leave the treble at 5. Similar fat lead sound, just "more" of it. 

Even with fairly high settings on the 808 tone knob, you won't get the same harshness as you can get from the red channel. It'll get bright and brash if you dime the tone and use a high setting on the amp's treble knob, but it's still a different character overall.


----------



## Werecow

TheShreddinHand said:


> So after playing on the red channel for distortion pretty much since i've owned the thing I'm starting to experiment with the blue channel more. Love how thick the blue channel is and how it removes some of the highs on the red channel. I do want to try it with a tubescreamer boost as well. What is everyone using? The Ibanez tubescreamer? Or is it the Maxon OD? How are you guys setting it and it doesn't add back in those highs from the red channel does it?



I've used a Maxon 808 and Digitech Bad Monkey on mine and they both sound great. I use them both the usual way.... gain 0, tone 12'o clock, and level maxed. There are a few songs where i back down the level a third or so for SUPER tight palm mutes, so the level can become a tightness control. Other than that it's on full.
I don't play my blue channel without my boost. It really makes it scream and really punchy in the palm mutes.


----------



## KailM

TheShreddinHand said:


> So after playing on the red channel for distortion pretty much since i've owned the thing I'm starting to experiment with the blue channel more. Love how thick the blue channel is and how it removes some of the highs on the red channel. I do want to try it with a tubescreamer boost as well. What is everyone using? The Ibanez tubescreamer? Or is it the Maxon OD? How are you guys setting it and it doesn't add back in those highs from the red channel does it?



The results I get may be a bit different than what most people get, because I run an MXR 10-band EQ in the loop and it greatly shapes my tone. Namely, I've got it set to cut 500hz a bit, and a slight boost to low-mids/high-bass at 125hz, and another slight boost at 2khz for grindy mids. I also cut 16khz which makes fizz disappear. The amp is at a whole 'nother level with the EQ pedal engaged. Epic tone.

For brutal stuff (which is predominantly what I play), the red channel is still the BOSS. No boost necessary. In fact, it always sounds worse when boosted, except for the occasional leads on the neck pickup to cut some flub. For rhythms though, no boost. They dialed that circuit PERFECTLY for my tastes.

On the blue channel, I use an MXR M77 (Custom Badass Modified OD). I find that I like it best with the "bump" switch activated, which shifts the pedal's EQ closer to what a Tubescreamer would do. This makes leads sound unbelievably fluid and buttery. Try as I might though, I've never been able to get a rhythm tone out of the blue channel that makes me as happy as I am with the red channel.

For live playing I only use the green and red channels, and idealize my settings on the green channel for cleans. If I need mid-gain tones I roll off my guitar's volume knob and use the red channel.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Well, ordered the 808 so will report back. Are you guys tap dancing when switching channels to green and unboosted or is anyone using a switcher that changes channels and turns pedals on and off? If so, what ya using?


----------



## chopeth

I use Gsp 1101 through MIDI in so not tap dancing at all. Awesome combo


----------



## TheShreddinHand

GSP turns on and off pedals in front of the amp?


----------



## Steve Collett

Here is my modded EVH 5150 iii which I have now rack mounted. The rack includes a Furman Power Conditioner, Korg rack tuner, Rocktron Patchmate Loop 8, modified EVH 5150 iii guitar amp, Caline guitar pedal board power supply, ISP Decimater noise reduction pedal, Boss Digital Delay pedal, Boss Super Chorus pedal, Strymon Timeline pedal & a shure wireless system. I had an amp builder add dual controls for gain and volume on channels 1 & 2 which made this amp so much more versatile.


----------



## AussieTerry

Is t safe to say that atmthe EVH 5150 Stealth is the best bang for buck amp on the market? Ive been looking at everything and so far nothing really seems to best it.

Its atleast $2100 here in Australia with the normal 6l6 and el34 being around $1500, but god it sounds good.

The peavey 6505 series are around $1500 too.

But the stealth just seems special.
Mesa's usually start around $4k here lol


----------



## LCW

Got mine yesterday and couldn’t be more stoked!!! It’s fucking sick!


----------



## MASS DEFECT

I like that the Stealth has a slight scoop. Sounds mean! I sold my old 6l6 50w for this.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

The entire 50 watt series gets you that value just depends on how much you prefer stealth voicing over standard. and obviously the all black is so sick


----------



## Werecow

AussieTerry said:


> Is t safe to say that atmthe EVH 5150 Stealth is the best bang for buck amp on the market? Ive been looking at everything and so far nothing really seems to best it.
> 
> Its atleast $2100 here in Australia with the normal 6l6 and el34 being around $1500, but god it sounds good.
> 
> The peavey 6505 series are around $1500 too.
> 
> But the stealth just seems special.
> Mesa's usually start around $4k here lol



The best bang per buck would depend on what you want from the blue channel i think. I prefer the regular 6L6 50W blue channel, just because i like having a channel that's almost like a seperate amp in itself, quite a bit different to the red.


----------

